# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Εδω να λέμε τι φάγαμε εχθές

## willowfairy

θα ξεκινησω εγω

πρωι : ενα πρωτε'ι'νούχο ρόφημα με γάλα 0%

μεημερι : ρολο κοτοπουλο με σπανακορυζο

βραδυ : 1 καρμποναρα και 1 κουτι caprice σοκολατενια πουράκια 



σημερα ξεκιναω διαιτα

----------


## Elenia781

ελπιζω η διαιτα να μην ειναι καρμποναρα με κρεμα γαλακτος 0% βραδιατικα χαχα. Εγω εφαγα ενα στρουντελ με ομελετα κ μπεικον στη δουλεια και μεσημερι φακες. Βραδυ τιποτα

----------


## Macgyver

πρωι γαλα (1,5%)με κακαο και στεβια , μεσημερι μια τσιπουρα με σαλατα , απογευμα κασιους/αμυγδαλα , βραδυ ενα τοστ με μια φετα ψωμι ολικης αλεσης ( την διπλωνω ) με τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων /μιση φετα γαλοπουλα , ζαχαρη καθολου , αυτην την διατροφη κανω 6 μηνες .........μπορει αντι για ψαρι να φαω 2 αυγα βραστα , η γαλοπουλα , η σουβλακι κρεας /γαλοπουλα /κοτοπουλο.....και ξηρους καρπους η κασιους η αμυγδαλα ....η αμα θελω γλυκο θα φαω κατι με στεβια , οπως αναψυκτικο βικος .....καθε πινω πολυ νερο ( σημαντικο ) ....δεν εχω στανταρ για καθημερινο, μπορει να την βγαλω με ενα τοστ + ξηρους καρπους .......

----------


## willowfairy

> ελπιζω η διαιτα να μην ειναι καρμποναρα με κρεμα γαλακτος 0% βραδιατικα χαχα. Εγω εφαγα ενα στρουντελ με ομελετα κ μπεικον στη δουλεια και μεσημερι φακες. Βραδυ τιποτα




η μακαροναδα ηταν καρμποναρα !!!!!!
ωραια η ομελετα σου....ας ετρωγες και κατι το βραδακυ

----------


## willowfairy

> πρωι γαλα (1,5%)με κακαο και στεβια , μεσημερι μια τσιπουρα με σαλατα , απογευμα κασιους/αμυγδαλα , βραδυ ενα τοστ με μια φετα ψωμι ολικης αλεσης ( την διπλωνω ) με τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων /μιση φετα γαλοπουλα , ζαχαρη καθολου , αυτην την διατροφη κανω 6 μηνες .........μπορει αντι για ψαρι να φαω 2 αυγα βραστα , η γαλοπουλα , η σουβλακι κρεας /γαλοπουλα /κοτοπουλο.....και ξηρους καρπους η κασιους η αμυγδαλα ....η αμα θελω γλυκο θα φαω κατι με στεβια , οπως αναψυκτικο βικος .....καθε πινω πολυ νερο ( σημαντικο ) ....δεν εχω στανταρ για καθημερινο, μπορει να την βγαλω με ενα τοστ + ξηρους καρπους .......




ωωωωω πολυ καλη η διαιτα σου θα πρεπει να εχεις χασει πολυ !!!!

----------


## Elenia781

Μακ αν φαω ξηρους καρπους παιρνω 500γρ την ημερα,οποτε τους εκοψα. Εχω καλο μεταβολισμο θεματοθετρια. αρκει να το ραβεις καρμποναρες και γλυκα σνακ το βραδυ δεν γινεται δουλεια. Μπορει να εισαι αδυνατη αλλα ολικο λιπος και τριγλυκεριδια στα υψη. Προσοχη!

----------


## Rosie10

Με αυτή ποσα κιλα κατάφερες να χάσεις την εβδομάδα?
Εγω έφαγα το πρωί γιαούρτι με μέλι, το μεσημέρι κοτόπουλο με λαχανικά και αλειμμα πιπεριάς και ένα σοκολατακι μαρς (έχει 100 θερμιδες το αθεοφοβο). Το βράδυ ίσως δε φάω τίποτα.

----------


## Rosie10

Στο μεταξύ ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ διάβασα για τη δίαιτα της τουρτας. Υπόσχεται γρήγορη απώλεια, αν και δε συμφωνώ με αυτές τις δίαιτες, ίσως βοηθήσει γιατί....Θα ανέβει η ψυχολογία αν χάσουμε πολλά κιλά γρήγορα, οπότε θα μπαίνουμε και στα ρούχα μας. Και μετά εννοείται συνεχίζουμε για τα υπόλοιπα με μια διατροφή πιο νορμάλ. Τι λέτε για αυτό?

----------


## Macgyver

> ωωωωω πολυ καλη η διαιτα σου θα πρεπει να εχεις χασει πολυ !!!!


12 κιλα σε 6 μηνες .........οι αρχαιοι ελληνες που αθλουνταν ετρωγαν ψαρι, κοτοπουλο, μελι, αμυγδαλα .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Στο μεταξύ ψάχνοντας στο ίντερνετ διάβασα για τη δίαιτα της τουρτας. Υπόσχεται γρήγορη απώλεια,


Τι ειναι αυτη η διαιτα ? ενταξει την διαβασα στο ιντερνετ, δεν εχω αποψη .......

----------


## Rosie10

Χημική γιατί προκαλεί ένα σοκ στον οργανισμό. Τρως δηλαδή περισσότερη πρωτεινη οπότε ο οργανισμός καίει λίπος. Λένε ότι χάνεις πιο γρήγορα κιλα από ότι αν έκανες μια υποθερμιδικη.

----------


## Macgyver

> Χημική γιατί προκαλεί ένα σοκ στον οργανισμό. Τρως δηλαδή περισσότερη πρωτεινη οπότε ο οργανισμός καίει λίπος. Λένε ότι χάνεις πιο γρήγορα κιλα από ότι αν έκανες μια υποθερμιδικη.


μπορει να ισχυει αυτο , δεν το γνωριζω .......ειμαι εναντιον των υποθερμιδικων διοτι καποια στιγμη θα την σταματησεις , οποτε το ερωτημα ειναι , ' μπορω να κανω αυτην την διατροφη για παντα ? ' ...αυτο για την πρωτεινη ισχυει .......και εναντιον των διαιτων, υπερ των διατροφων ομως .....

----------


## Rosie10

Ναι κι εγώ, απλά επειδή πήρα απότομα 12 κιλα και αντιμετωπίζω θέμα με τα ρούχα μου ,ακόμα κ με τις πυτζάμες ,για αυτό ήθελα να χάσω λίγο γρήγορα τα πρώτα κιλα... εννοείται ότι δεν την κάνεις για πάντα απλά μόνο για 20 ημερες...

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι κι εγώ, απλά επειδή πήρα απότομα 12 κιλα και αντιμετωπίζω θέμα με τα ρούχα μου ,ακόμα κ με τις πυτζάμες ,για αυτό ήθελα να χάσω λίγο γρήγορα τα πρώτα κιλα... εννοείται ότι δεν την κάνεις για πάντα απλά μόνο για 20 ημερες...


αν τα πηρες αποτομα , τα πηρες για συγκεκριμενο λογο, οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να κανεις την διατροφη για παντα ....

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ αν φαω ξηρους καρπους παιρνω 500γρ την ημερα,οποτε τους εκοψα. !


καλα εκανες Ελενα , αν και πιστευω οτι εκανες κατακακρατηση υγρων, απ το αλατι που υπαρχει στους ξηρους καρπους , αλλιως επρεπε να τρως 3,500 θερμιδες την μερα εξτρα ....

----------


## Rosie10

> αν τα πηρες αποτομα , τα πηρες για συγκεκριμενο λογο, οποτε δεν υπαρχει λογος να κανεις την διατροφη για παντα ....


Ακριβως, κάνω βουλιμικα επεισόδια....

----------


## mindcrime

Οκ αντε να γράφω τι τρώω κάθε ημέρα. Εμένα ο στόχος μου είναι να φτάσω 71 κιλά με 8% λίπος και χθες έφαγα τα εξής:

6:00 Ωμή βρώμη με νερό και 4 ασπράδια αυγού

9:00 Μπιφτεκι μοσχαρισιο με μαύρο ρύζι 

12:00 1 μπανάνα με 4 ασπράδια αυγου και βρωμη σε νερό

15:00 Καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο με παντζάρια και μια κουταλιά λάδι

18:00 Τοννος με μαρουλι και μια κουταλια λαδι στο μαρουλι 

21:00 4 ασπράδια αυγού με βρώμη σε τεφαλ κοτατζ τυρί και πιπεριες

----------


## mindcrime

Α να γράψω και τα σημερινά ταπερακια

Σήμερα πάω δουλειά στις 10 οπότε έχουμε 

9:00 Νερο με βρωμη και 4 ασπράδια αυγού 

12:00 Τοννο με μαρουλι 

15:00 Νερο με βρωμη και 4 ασπράδια αυγου και 1 μήλο πράσινο

18:00 Στήθος κοτόπουλο με γλυκοπατάτες

21:00 Μπριζόλα μοσχαρισια με λάχανο και καροτο 

11:00 Τη κλασική μου κρεπα με ασπράδια κοτατζ πιπεριές βρωμη

Και δεν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να γράψω βάρος γιατί μετράω πόντους στο σώμα μου μια φορά στις 15 μέρες κοιτάω τα κιλά μου

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι κι εγώ, απλά επειδή πήρα απότομα 12 κιλα και αντιμετωπίζω θέμα με τα ρούχα μου ,ακόμα κ με τις πυτζάμες ,για αυτό ήθελα να χάσω λίγο γρήγορα τα πρώτα κιλα... εννοείται ότι δεν την κάνεις για πάντα απλά μόνο για 20 ημερες...


αυτο δεν μου φαινεται ρεαλιστικο, διοτι ναι μεν εχασα 12 κιλα σε 5 μηνες , αλλα τον 6/20 εχασα 13 αλλα κιλα οντας 15 μερες στην εντατικη ( επαθα επιληπτικη κριση ) , που τρεφομουν με ορο μονον, δλδ ουσιαστικα τιποτα , ( συνολο 25 κιλα ) οποτε αν δεν τρεφεσαι με ορο μονο, δεν βλεπω να χανεις 12 κιλα σε 20 μερες ....................... μην αδημονεις λοιπον, θα τα χασεις τα κιλα , αλλα λιγο πιο αργα .....

----------


## Rosie10

> αυτο δεν μου φαινεται ρεαλιστικο, διοτι ναι μεν εχασα 12 κιλα σε 5 μηνες , αλλα τον 6/20 εχασα 13 αλλα κιλα οντας 15 μερες στην εντατικη ( επαθα επιληπτικη κριση ) , που τρεφομουν με ορο μονον, δλδ ουσιαστικα τιποτα , ( συνολο 25 κιλα ) οποτε αν δεν τρεφεσαι με ορο μονο, δεν βλεπω να χανεις 12 κιλα σε 20 μερες ....................... μην αδημονεις λοιπον, θα τα χασεις τα κιλα , αλλα λιγο πιο αργα .....


Εχω απογοητευτει γιατί αν προσέξω λίγο μια εβδομάδα και χάσω κιλα,κάνω τις επόμενες 6 μέρες βουλιμικα και τα ξαναπαίρνω όλα.

Πάντως σήμερα ζυγιστικα και είμαι 300 γραμμάρια λιγότερο από εχθές!!!!!!! 

Σήμερα το μενού έχει ως εξής 

Πρωινο Γιαούρτι με μέλι 
Δεκατιανο Σοκολατακι (κορίτσια τελευταία φορά παίρνω τα twix και mars γιατί έχουν 80-100 θερμιδες ,σίγουρα υπάρχουν άλλα με λιγότερες)
Μεσημερι Κους κους με ντομάτα 
Βράδυ το ίδιο με το μεσημέρι 

Επίσης εχθές έκανα ένα πρόγραμμα γυμναστικής στο σπίτι από τη lesmiles εχει body attack ή body combat ή body balance κτλ...

----------


## mindcrime

> Εχω απογοητευτει γιατί αν προσέξω λίγο μια εβδομάδα και χάσω κιλα,κάνω τις επόμενες 6 μέρες βουλιμικα και τα ξαναπαίρνω όλα.
> 
> Πάντως σήμερα ζυγιστικα και είμαι 300 γραμμάρια λιγότερο από εχθές!!!!!!! 
> 
> Σήμερα το μενού έχει ως εξής 
> 
> Πρωινο Γιαούρτι με μέλι 
> Δεκατιανο Σοκολατακι (κορίτσια τελευταία φορά παίρνω τα twix και mars γιατί έχουν 80-100 θερμιδες ,σίγουρα υπάρχουν άλλα με λιγότερες)
> Μεσημερι Κους κους με ντομάτα 
> ...


Ξέρεις τι γίνεται στην ουσία κάνεις τρία γεύματα την ημέρα τα οποία δεν μπορούν να σε διατηρήσουν σε μία κατάσταση που δεν θα πεινάς και πιστεύω πως υποσιτιζεσαι. Ακόμα και να χάσεις τα 12 κιλά που λες έτσι όπως το πας ο οργανισμός σου είναι θεμα χρόνου να βάλει λουκέτο δηλαδή πιστεύω στα 15-16 κιλά θα κλειδώσει για να προστατευτεί, ο μεταβολισμός θα αδρανοποιηθεί, θα σταματήσει να καίει και υποθέτω πως ξέρεις τι θα συμβεί μετά. Θα δεις πως δεν θα χάνεις θα τα βάλεις με τον εαυτό σου ενώ δεν φταίει το σώμα σου αλλά η τακτική σου και λόγω απογοήτευσης θα ξεκινήσεις το φάι. 

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που σου τα λέω αλλά από την άλλη δεν θέλω να μπεις σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο που το μόνο που θα κάνεις θα είναι να ταλαιπωρείς τον εαυτό σου,την ψυχολογια σου και το ίδιο σου το σωμα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

Μια που μιλάτε για δίαιτες να πω και εγώ τον πόνο μου... Θα σας φανεί της πλάκας αλλά εγώ έχω πρόβλημα. 
Πρέπει να κάνω διατροφή γιατί έχω χοληστερίνη αλλά δεν την κάνω γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω κιλά. Και εγώ θέλω να πάρω. Ή τουλάχιστον να μη χάσω.

----------


## willowfairy

πρωι :πρωτεινουχο ροφημα με γαλα 0%

μεσημερι : 2 αυγα βραστα με πρασινη σαλατα

βραδυ : 1 μπαρα πρωτεινης

αλλα σημερα την χαλασα εφαγα σουβλακι

----------


## mindcrime

> Μια που μιλάτε για δίαιτες να πω και εγώ τον πόνο μου... Θα σας φανεί της πλάκας αλλά εγώ έχω πρόβλημα. 
> Πρέπει να κάνω διατροφή γιατί έχω χοληστερίνη αλλά δεν την κάνω γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω κιλά. Και εγώ θέλω να πάρω. Ή τουλάχιστον να μη χάσω.


Σορι αλλα κάπως δεν τα λες σωστα.... Πόσα κιλά είσαι και τι ύψος εχεις; Για να έχεις χοληστερίνη πρέπει να χάσεις βάρος απλώς το βάρος να ειναι λίπος και όχι μυικος ιστος

----------


## Rosie10

> Μια που μιλάτε για δίαιτες να πω και εγώ τον πόνο μου... Θα σας φανεί της πλάκας αλλά εγώ έχω πρόβλημα. 
> Πρέπει να κάνω διατροφή γιατί έχω χοληστερίνη αλλά δεν την κάνω γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω κιλά. Και εγώ θέλω να πάρω. Ή τουλάχιστον να μη χάσω.


Κι εγώ έχω χοληστερίνη...αλλά οφείλεται στην κακή ποιότητα τροφής. Δηλαδή μπορώ να τρέφομαι αποκλειστικά με γλυκά. Αν τρως κανονικα και μειώσεις τα γλυκά, τρανς λιπαρά ..δηλαδη να μη μειώσεις θερμιδες , δε θα χάσεις κιλα.

----------


## Rosie10

> πρωι :πρωτεινουχο ροφημα με γαλα 0%
> 
> μεσημερι : 2 αυγα βραστα με πρασινη σαλατα
> 
> βραδυ : 1 μπαρα πρωτεινης
> 
> αλλα σημερα την χαλασα εφαγα σουβλακι


Μπραβο ,το δικαιούσαι μιας που είναι Κυριακή και ευτυχώς έφαγες μόνο ένα. Αυτό το πρωτεινουχο ρόφημα, πόσες θερμιδες έχει και πως λέγεται? Στη γεύση τι λέει?

----------


## Rosie10

> Ξέρεις τι γίνεται στην ουσία κάνεις τρία γεύματα την ημέρα τα οποία δεν μπορούν να σε διατηρήσουν σε μία κατάσταση που δεν θα πεινάς και πιστεύω πως υποσιτιζεσαι. Ακόμα και να χάσεις τα 12 κιλά που λες έτσι όπως το πας ο οργανισμός σου είναι θεμα χρόνου να βάλει λουκέτο δηλαδή πιστεύω στα 15-16 κιλά θα κλειδώσει για να προστατευτεί, ο μεταβολισμός θα αδρανοποιηθεί, θα σταματήσει να καίει και υποθέτω πως ξέρεις τι θα συμβεί μετά. Θα δεις πως δεν θα χάνεις θα τα βάλεις με τον εαυτό σου ενώ δεν φταίει το σώμα σου αλλά η τακτική σου και λόγω απογοήτευσης θα ξεκινήσεις το φάι. 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω καλά που σου τα λέω αλλά από την άλλη δεν θέλω να μπεις σε ένα φαύλο κύκλο που το μόνο που θα κάνεις θα είναι να ταλαιπωρείς τον εαυτό σου,την ψυχολογια σου και το ίδιο σου το σωμα.


Δεν είναι ότι πεινάω, έχω πολύ καιρό να αισθανθώ πείνα εξάλλου, απλά έχω λιγουρα και θέλω να φάω μέχρι να σκασω... συναισθηματικη και ψευδή πείνα δηλαδή. τρώω ουσιαστικά 4 φορές την ημέρα ,αλλά κανονικα,όχι 5 μερίδες στην καθισια όπως παλιά. Έτσι όπως το λογαριαζω, ίσως χάνω ένα με ενάμιση κιλό την εβδομάδα . Καλά δεν είναι?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Σορι αλλα κάπως δεν τα λες σωστα.... Πόσα κιλά είσαι και τι ύψος εχεις; Για να έχεις χοληστερίνη πρέπει να χάσεις βάρος απλώς το βάρος να ειναι λίπος και όχι μυικος ιστος


Mind οχι, δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να χάσω βάρος. Δηλαδή δεν θέλω. Δεν με παίρνει. Είμαι 52 κιλά και 1,68. Άντε με πολύ προσπάθεια να πάω 55 που και πάλι δεν μπορώ να το κρατήσω και ξαναπάω 52. 
Είναι και ψυχολογικό το θέμα. Αν καταλάβω ότι αδυνατισα με πιάνει πανικός και από το άγχος μετά αδυνατιζω κι άλλο.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κι εγώ έχω χοληστερίνη...αλλά οφείλεται στην κακή ποιότητα τροφής. Δηλαδή μπορώ να τρέφομαι αποκλειστικά με γλυκά. Αν τρως κανονικα και μειώσεις τα γλυκά, τρανς λιπαρά ..δηλαδη να μη μειώσεις θερμιδες , δε θα χάσεις κιλα.


Εγω πάλι, άστα να πάνε. Μπορώ να τρέφομαι αποκλειστικά με σουβλάκια. Είμαι σε φαύλο κύκλο.

----------


## Marilou

> Μια που μιλάτε για δίαιτες να πω και εγώ τον πόνο μου... Θα σας φανεί της πλάκας αλλά εγώ έχω πρόβλημα. 
> Πρέπει να κάνω διατροφή γιατί έχω χοληστερίνη αλλά δεν την κάνω γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω κιλά. Και εγώ θέλω να πάρω. Ή τουλάχιστον να μη χάσω.


Ποια χοληστερίνη έχεις ανεβασμένη βρε καλό μου?
Να στο πω απλά ,έχεις την καλή που αυτό δεν μας πειράζει ή την κακία?

Μια χαρά είσαι εσύ ούτε να χάσεις ούτε να βάλεις και αν κόψεις τα σουβλάκια και τρως σπιτικό φαγητό άνετα πέφτει .

Και εγώ έχω 220 και μου λέει ο γιατρός είναι επόμενο επειδή περπατάω παρά πολύ και είναι η καλή μου ανεβασμένη όχι η άλλη που οφείλεται στη σαβουρα ..

Κιλά αν θες να βάλεις ακολουθείς την παλιά μας καλή -κακη συνήθεια ,τότε που κάναμε ανταγωνισμό ποια θα φάει το πιο σοκολατένιο γλυκό που εμένα δυστηχως δεν χάθηκε ποτέ ,εσύ πως την έκοψες δεν ξέρω ..

----------


## mindcrime

> Δεν είναι ότι πεινάω, έχω πολύ καιρό να αισθανθώ πείνα εξάλλου, απλά έχω λιγουρα και θέλω να φάω μέχρι να σκασω... συναισθηματικη και ψευδή πείνα δηλαδή. τρώω ουσιαστικά 4 φορές την ημέρα ,αλλά κανονικα,όχι 5 μερίδες στην καθισια όπως παλιά. Έτσι όπως το λογαριαζω, ίσως χάνω ένα με ενάμιση κιλό την εβδομάδα . Καλά δεν είναι?


Aκου αν καταφέρνεις να χάνεις 1,5 κιλό την εβδομάδα είναι πολύ καλά για εμένα είναι τέλεια και ένα να χάνεις παλι πολύ καλά είναι. Για εμένα η αποψη μου ειναι πως οι γυναίκες δεν πρέπει να χάνουν πάνω από 1,5 και οι άνδρες πάνω από 2. 

Έχεις την ψυχολογική δύναμη να μην έχεις καθόλου κορεσμένο υδατάνθρακες στο σπίτι και να έχεις μόνο ακορεστους και πρωτεΐνη και να μην τρως καθόλου τηγανητά και μαγειρευτά με λαδι φαγητά; Γιατι αν μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό τότε οκ και να τρως δεν λέει κάτι γιατί θα τρως υγιεινά και είναι μεγάλο πράγμα αυτό να αντιμετωπίζει τα βουλιμικα με υγιεινή διατροφή. Μπορείς να το κανεις;

----------


## mindcrime

> Εγω πάλι, άστα να πάνε. Μπορώ να τρέφομαι αποκλειστικά με σουβλάκια. Είμαι σε φαύλο κύκλο.


Κοίτα αν μου τρως σουβλάκια σιγουρα έχεις Ldl οποτε απλώς πρέπει να αλλάξεις αυτά που τρως, δηλαδή οκ θέλεις σουβλάκια σου αρέσουν έτσι; Μπορείς να αντικαταστήσει τη πίτα με τορτιγια ή αραβική και το χοιρινό με κοτόπουλο και το τζατζίκι με άπαχο γιαουρτι;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ποια χοληστερίνη έχεις ανεβασμένη βρε καλό μου?
> Να στο πω απλά ,έχεις την καλή που αυτό δεν μας πειράζει ή την κακία?
> 
> Μια χαρά είσαι εσύ ούτε να χάσεις ούτε να βάλεις και αν κόψεις τα σουβλάκια και τρως σπιτικό φαγητό άνετα πέφτει .
> 
> Και εγώ έχω 220 και μου λέει ο γιατρός είναι επόμενο επειδή περπατάω παρά πολύ και είναι η καλή μου ανεβασμένη όχι η άλλη που οφείλεται στη σαβουρα ..
> 
> Κιλά αν θες να βάλεις ακολουθείς την παλιά μας καλή -κακη συνήθεια ,τότε που κάναμε ανταγωνισμό ποια θα φάει το πιο σοκολατένιο γλυκό που εμένα δυστηχως δεν χάθηκε ποτέ ,εσύ πως την έκοψες δεν ξέρω ..


Μακάρι να είχα την καλή, αλλά όχι. Έχω την άλλη. 
Αυτό είναι το θέμα όμως. Ότι την συνήθεια δεν την έχω κόψει και πάλι το πολύ 55 πάω και μετά κατεβαίνω πάλι 52. Φαντάσου να κόψω τη σαβούρα. Θα πάω 40 κιλά και μετά δεν θα θέλω τη ζωή μου. 

Υ.Γ. Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είμαι καλά? 
Εγώ θέλω να πάω 60.

----------


## mindcrime

Με αυτά και με αυτά μου λειπει η πρώην μου που μου ειχε γεμάτο ψυγείο με υγιεινά φαγητά και έτρωγα ότι γούσταρα χωρίς να παχαίνω και βάζοντας μύες....

Υ.Γ Μεγαλο πραγμα να ξερει η γυναίκα να φτιάχνει υγιεινά φαγητά και δεν το βρίσκεις εύκολα.... πιστεύω πως δύσκολα θα βρω κάποια σαν αυτην σε θέματα μαγειρέματος και οκ μαγειρεύω και μαγειρεύω καλά κιόλας πολύ καλά αλλά εκείνη ήταν άλλο επίπεδο...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Κοίτα αν μου τρως σουβλάκια σιγουρα έχεις Ldl οποτε απλώς πρέπει να αλλάξεις αυτά που τρως, δηλαδή οκ θέλεις σουβλάκια σου αρέσουν έτσι; Μπορείς να αντικαταστήσει τη πίτα με τορτιγια ή αραβική και το χοιρινό με κοτόπουλο και το τζατζίκι με άπαχο γιαουρτι;


Μπορώ να τα αλλάξω αυτά ναι, εκτός από το τζατζίκι που οκ μπορώ να μη βάλω και καθόλου. Δεν είναι ότι τρώω και κάθε μέρα σουβλάκι. Γενικά πάντως μαγειρεύω κάθε μέρα. Αλλά ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα μου? Η ποσότητα. Δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να φάω μόνο ένα σουβλάκι. Δεν μπορώ να φάω πχ ένα κομμάτι σοκολατοπιτα. Θα φάω τη μισή από την οικογενειακή. Δεν το κάνω επίτηδες. Απλά αν κάτσω δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω. 
Και έχω και το άλλο. Μπορώ να μείνω νηστική 8 ώρες στη δουλειά. Ή και στο σπίτι μπορεί να μη φάω όλη μέρα. Αλλά αν κάτσω θα πρέπει να σκάσω για να σηκωθώ από το τραπέζι.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με αυτά και με αυτά μου λειπει η πρώην μου που μου ειχε γεμάτο ψυγείο με υγιεινά φαγητά και έτρωγα ότι γούσταρα χωρίς να παχαίνω και βάζοντας μύες....


Σου λείπει γενικά Mind, και είναι λογικό πιστεύω. 
Τώρα αυτό με το ψυγείο μπορείς και εσύ να το κάνεις.

----------


## Marilou

> Μακάρι να είχα την καλή, αλλά όχι. Έχω την άλλη. 
> Αυτό είναι το θέμα όμως. Ότι την συνήθεια δεν την έχω κόψει και πάλι το πολύ 55 πάω και μετά κατεβαίνω πάλι 52. Φαντάσου να κόψω τη σαβούρα. Θα πάω 40 κιλά και μετά δεν θα θέλω τη ζωή μου. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι είμαι καλά? 
> Εγώ θέλω να πάω 60.


Με τίποτα μην πας εξήντα σε είδα και σου λέω είσαι μια χαρά κανονική ,εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είσαι αδύνατη τώρα .
Ίσα ίσα είσαι ότι πρέπει !!!!
Ρε συ 60 είμαι εγώ που είμαι 1.76 και κρατιέται εκεί με το ζόρι και αυτό με τα γλυκά αλλιώς για ποτέ πεφτω ούτε που το καταλαβαίνω ...

Αν είναι η κακή κόβεις μαχαίρι το χοιρινό άμεσα κιόλας με αυτή δεν παίζεις και κάτι άλλο που θα σε απογοητεύσω .
Το κάπνισμα δυστηχως επηρεάζει και εκεί .

Ξεκινά κοτόπουλο ψάρι μοσχάρι .
Παίξε με αυτά σε ότι μορφή θες .Εσύ είσαι ευκολακη εμένα που πάω και με μέτρα μυϊκή μάζα και κυρίως εκεί που χρειάζεται για να δυναμώσω κορμό να δεις κέφια ...

Σε λίγο από το τόσο κοτόπουλο και αυγά θα αρχίσω να κακαριζω στο τέλος ,άσε που Β και αιματοκρίτης θα είναι στα πατώματα πάλι για αυτό σέρνονται στην κυριολεξία ..

----------


## mindcrime

> Μπορώ να τα αλλάξω αυτά ναι, εκτός από το τζατζίκι που οκ μπορώ να μη βάλω και καθόλου. Δεν είναι ότι τρώω και κάθε μέρα σουβλάκι. Γενικά πάντως μαγειρεύω κάθε μέρα. Αλλά ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα μου? Η ποσότητα. Δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να φάω μόνο ένα σουβλάκι. Δεν μπορώ να φάω πχ ένα κομμάτι σοκολατοπιτα. Θα φάω τη μισή από την οικογενειακή. Δεν το κάνω επίτηδες. Απλά αν κάτσω δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω. 
> Και έχω και το άλλο. Μπορώ να μείνω νηστική 8 ώρες στη δουλειά. Ή και στο σπίτι μπορεί να μη φάω όλη μέρα. Αλλά αν κάτσω θα πρέπει να σκάσω για να σηκωθώ από το τραπέζι.


Υπήρχε μια εποχή που κάποτε έτρωγα σε μια μέρα 4 σαμαλι ή 4 ραβανι και τα έτρωγα δύο δυο δηλαδη δυο το μεσημέρι και δυο το βράδυ, μετά αγόραζα πέντε γιατι ήθελα να τρώω και το πρωι που ξυπνούσα. Τώρα αν τα δω μπροστά μου θα μου έρθει αναγούλα οχι να τα φάω απλώς και να τα δω.... Και σουβλακια έτρωγα τρία δίπιττα. Νομιζω υπάρχουν στιγμές στη ζωή μας που ο εγκέφαλος μας, μας λέει κανε το σωστό απλώς είναι το πότε θα μας στείλει το μηνυμα.

----------


## mindcrime

> Σου λείπει γενικά Mind, και είναι λογικό πιστεύω. 
> Τώρα αυτό με το ψυγείο μπορείς και εσύ να το κάνεις.


Ήταν αλλο επιπεδο αυτή οσο καλός και να είμαι δεν θα την φτάσω. Μιλάμε μέχρι ίνες αγοραζε από Αμερική για να μου φτιάχνει πίτσα χωρίς υδατάνθρακες. Ήταν πολύ μπροστά και είχε και το χρόνο εγω δεν τον έχω... 
Όσον αφορά το γενικα οκ δεν την ενοχλώ γιατι είναι με άλλον καλα να ειναι η κοπέλα και καλα να περνάει

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Με τίποτα μην πας εξήντα σε είδα και σου λέω είσαι μια χαρά κανονική ,εγώ δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είσαι αδύνατη τώρα .
> Ίσα ίσα είσαι ότι πρέπει !!!!
> Ρε συ 60 είμαι εγώ που είμαι 1.76 και κρατιέται εκεί με το ζόρι και αυτό με τα γλυκά αλλιώς για ποτέ πεφτω ούτε που το καταλαβαίνω ...
> 
> Αν είναι η κακή κόβεις μαχαίρι το χοιρινό άμεσα κιόλας με αυτή δεν παίζεις και κάτι άλλο που θα σε απογοητεύσω .
> Το κάπνισμα δυστηχως επηρεάζει και εκεί .
> 
> Ξεκινά κοτόπουλο ψάρι μοσχάρι .
> Παίξε με αυτά σε ότι μορφή θες .Εσύ είσαι ευκολακη εμένα που πάω και με μέτρα μυϊκή μάζα και κυρίως εκεί που χρειάζεται για να δυναμώσω κορμό να δεις κέφια ...
> ...


Και κοτόπουλο να φάω εγώ θα φάω το μισό. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την αντίληψη της ποσότητας και μου το λένε όλοι όσοι έχει τύχει να κάτσουν μαζί μου σε τραπέζι. 

Και δεν θα χάσω αν κόψω τις σαβούρες δηλαδή?

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Υπήρχε μια εποχή που κάποτε έτρωγα σε μια μέρα 4 σαμαλι ή 4 ραβανι και τα έτρωγα δύο δυο δηλαδη δυο το μεσημέρι και δυο το βράδυ, μετά αγόραζα πέντε γιατι ήθελα να τρώω και το πρωι που ξυπνούσα. Τώρα αν τα δω μπροστά μου θα μου έρθει αναγούλα οχι να τα φάω απλώς και να τα δω.... Και σουβλακια έτρωγα τρία δίπιττα. Νομιζω υπάρχουν στιγμές στη ζωή μας που ο εγκέφαλος μας, μας λέει κανε το σωστό απλώς είναι το πότε θα μας στείλει το μηνυμα.


Μου λέει ήδη ο εγκέφαλος να κάνω το σωστό, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω και δεν το διακινδινευω επειδή μετά είναι δύσκολο να πάρω. 

Υ.Γ. Εκείνη σε φρόντιζε στο θέμα του φαγητού και της άσκησης. Θυμάμαι ότι το έλεγες. 
Εννοείται να είναι καλά, η ζωή συνεχίζεται και για τους δύο σας.

----------


## mindcrime

> Μου λέει ήδη ο εγκέφαλος να κάνω το σωστό, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα χάσω και δεν το διακινδινευω επειδή μετά είναι δύσκολο να πάρω. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Εκείνη σε φρόντιζε στο θέμα του φαγητού και της άσκησης. Θυμάμαι ότι το έλεγες. 
> Εννοείται να είναι καλά, η ζωή συνεχίζεται και για τους δύο σας.


Αν τρως υγιεινά δεν σημαίνει πως χάνεις, αν τρως παραπάνω θερμιδες από όσες καις θα παρεις. Θα μου πεις πως ξερω πόσες καιω; Μετρησε μια εβδομάδα τις θερμίδες που καις βγάλε το μέσο όρο πρόσθεσε 500 θερμιδες φαγητού στο συνολο που σου βγάζει ότι καις και οτι βάρος θα παίρνεις θα είναι μαζα και όχι λιπος

----------


## Marilou

> Και κοτόπουλο να φάω εγώ θα φάω το μισό. Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με την αντίληψη της ποσότητας και μου το λένε όλοι όσοι έχει τύχει να κάτσουν μαζί μου σε τραπέζι. 
> 
> Και δεν θα χάσω αν κόψω τις σαβούρες δηλαδή?


Φάε το μισό που κολλάς ,ίσα ίσα δεν θα χάσεις κιόλας εφόσον δεν θες .

Ξέρεις πότε θα χάσεις κιλά Αλεξία ,όταν κόψεις τελείως ζάχαρη και υδατάνθρακες .
Μόνο τότε λες οκ εγώ τωρα θα χάσω σίγουρα .

Κόψε σαβουρα και ελλατωσε κάπνισμα και από εκεί και πέρα τρωγε όσο θες και ότι τραβάει η όρεξη σου .
Τα άλλα όλα ειναι υπερβολές και πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία ,τι συζητάμε τώρα ,διατροφή για την χοληστερίνη θα κανεις όχι για να αδυνατίσεις .Ειδικά εσύ ...πάλι καλά που ξέρω πως είσαι γιατί κακά τα ψέματα ο καθένας τον ευατο του τον βλέπει διαφορετικά ...

είναι σαν να μου λες εμένα που θέλω να φτάσω σε μια ορισμένη μυϊκή μάζα να μην φάω πρωτεινη γιατί παχαινει ...
Έλα όμως που ο τρόπος που την λαμβάνω μου δίνει μόνο μυϊκή μάζα και όχι βάρος ή αυτό τον μεταλαγμενο όγκο που κυκλοφορεί τώρα τελευταία ...

Υγιηνα και σπιτικά πάντα και όχι ακραία πράγματα .
Δεν έχει καλύτερη διατροφή από τα μαγειρεμένα φαγητά μας με την σωστή ποσότητα ελαιολάδου ,την σάλτσα από την ντοματουλα μας την φυσική και όχι του εμπορίου με χίλια δυο συντιριτικα και φουλ στη ζάχαρη και γενικά μπορείς ακόμα και τα ζυμαρικά και το ψωμι σου να μην είναι λευκό?
Αν μπορείς καντω και έλα μετά να μου πεις που πήγε η χοληστερίνη σου ....

Ειδικά εμείς οι γυναίκες δεν πρέπει να φτάνουμε στα άκρα ,ελοχευει αργότερα και μια εμμηνόπαυση που αν οι αποθήκες μας δεν είναι φουλ γεμάτες σε ασβέστιο και όλα τα απαραιτητα ποιο πολύ θα μας βλεπουν οι γιατροί παρά το σπίτι μας ...
Τα σώματα μας δεν εχουν καμία σχέση με τις ανάγκες που έχει το αντρικό για αυτό και οι γυναίκες ακολουθούν τελείως διαφορετική διατροφη με τους άντρες ,αν μιλήσεις με ένα διατροφολόγο θα δεις τι θα σου πει .

Και πάλι αν δεις ότι στην προσπάθεια σου να ρίξεις χοληστερίνη χάνεις κιλά μιλά με διατροφολόγο να σου κάνει τις μετρήσεις που χρειάζονται ώστε να σου πει τι θα τρώς .Ολα δεν κάνουν για όλους ...

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αν τρως υγιεινά δεν σημαίνει πως χάνεις, αν τρως παραπάνω θερμιδες από όσες καις θα παρεις. Θα μου πεις πως ξερω πόσες καιω; Μετρησε μια εβδομάδα τις θερμίδες που καις βγάλε το μέσο όρο πρόσθεσε 500 θερμιδες φαγητού στο συνολο που σου βγάζει ότι καις και οτι βάρος θα παίρνεις θα είναι μαζα και όχι λιπος


Γενικά δεν ασχολούμαι με τις θερμίδες, από τα ρούχα το καταλαβαίνω ότι πήρα ή έχασα και μετά κοιμάμαι αγκαλιά με την ζυγαριά. 
Αλλά αν είναι να μου φύγει το κόλλημα θα το κάνω κι αυτό.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Φάε το μισό που κολλάς ,ίσα ίσα δεν θα χάσεις κιόλας εφόσον δεν θες .
> 
> Ξέρεις πότε θα χάσεις κιλά Αλεξία ,όταν κόψεις τελείως ζάχαρη και υδατάνθρακες .
> Μόνο τότε λες οκ εγώ τωρα θα χάσω σίγουρα .
> 
> Κόψε σαβουρα και ελλατωσε κάπνισμα και από εκεί και πέρα τρωγε όσο θες και ότι τραβάει η όρεξη σου .
> Τα άλλα όλα ειναι υπερβολές και πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία ,τι συζητάμε τώρα ,διατροφή για την χοληστερίνη θα κανεις όχι για να αδυνατίσεις .Ειδικά εσύ ...πάλι καλά που ξέρω πως είσαι γιατί κακά τα ψέματα ο καθένας τον ευατο του τον βλέπει διαφορετικά ...
> 
> είναι σαν να μου λες εμένα που θέλω να φτάσω σε μια ορισμένη μυϊκή μάζα να μην φάω πρωτεινη γιατί παχαινει ...
> ...


Εχω μιλήσει αλλά και η ενδοκρινολογος και η διατροφολογος μου είπαν ότι είμαι μια χαρά. Μια χαρά γι αυτές όμως, όχι για μένα. Εγώ θέλω να πάω 60, δεν είναι τόσο τρομερό. Μπορεί όντως να είμαι κανονική και να είναι ψυχολογικό το ότι μου φαίνομαι αδύνατη. Αλλά αν το φτάσω δεν θα πάθω και τίποτα

----------


## mindcrime

> Γενικά δεν ασχολούμαι με τις θερμίδες, από τα ρούχα το καταλαβαίνω ότι πήρα ή έχασα και μετά κοιμάμαι αγκαλιά με την ζυγαριά. 
> Αλλά αν είναι να μου φύγει το κόλλημα θα το κάνω κι αυτό.


Ε πρέπει να δεις πόσες καταναλώνεις την ημέρα σε μέσο όρο να προσθέσεις 500 επιπλέον και το όλο σύνολο να το μετατρέψεις σε φαγητό. Για τα κιλα εχω διαφορετική άποψη δηλαδη το θέμα είναι τι αρέσει στο μάτι σου και όχι τι γράφει η ζυγαρια

----------


## Rosie10

> Aκου αν καταφέρνεις να χάνεις 1,5 κιλό την εβδομάδα είναι πολύ καλά για εμένα είναι τέλεια και ένα να χάνεις παλι πολύ καλά είναι. Για εμένα η αποψη μου ειναι πως οι γυναίκες δεν πρέπει να χάνουν πάνω από 1,5 και οι άνδρες πάνω από 2. 
> 
> Έχεις την ψυχολογική δύναμη να μην έχεις καθόλου κορεσμένο υδατάνθρακες στο σπίτι και να έχεις μόνο ακορεστους και πρωτεΐνη και να μην τρως καθόλου τηγανητά και μαγειρευτά με λαδι φαγητά; Γιατι αν μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό τότε οκ και να τρως δεν λέει κάτι γιατί θα τρως υγιεινά και είναι μεγάλο πράγμα αυτό να αντιμετωπίζει τα βουλιμικα με υγιεινή διατροφή. Μπορείς να το κανεις;


Μπορώ να σου πω ότι καταφερα και έφαγα ότι είχα στα ντουλάπια μου και αγόραζα και έξτρα ένα σωρό λιχουδιές, ότι δε φαντάζεσαι. Για αυτό και πήρα τοσα κιλα εξάλλου.τωρα δεν έχω ξαναγορασει κάτι οπότε έχω μόνο ότι είναι να φάω προσεχώς. Και μερίδες στην κατάψυξη. Χρειάστηκε μεγάλη δύναμη ....άσε. τώρα εύχομαι να το κρατησω έτσι και να μην υποκύψω πάλι σε βουλιμικα επεισόδια. Ναι αυτό νομίζω κ εγώ ότι γύρω στο 1 με ενάμιση κιλό, στο περίπου , είναι καλά την εβδομάδα.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ε πρέπει να δεις πόσες καταναλώνεις την ημέρα σε μέσο όρο να προσθέσεις 500 επιπλέον και το όλο σύνολο να το μετατρέψεις σε φαγητό. Για τα κιλα εχω διαφορετική άποψη δηλαδη το θέμα είναι τι αρέσει στο μάτι σου και όχι τι γράφει η ζυγαρια


Αυτο ακριβώς είναι το θέμα. Δεν μου αρέσει στο μάτι αυτό που βλέπω

----------


## mindcrime

> Αυτο ακριβώς είναι το θέμα. Δεν μου αρέσει στο μάτι αυτό που βλέπω


Ξεκινα το και πάρε μια μεζούρα πριν ξεκινήσεις και μετρα και το σωμα σου ανα βδομαδα να βλέπεις τη διαφορά

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ξεκινα το και πάρε μια μεζούρα πριν ξεκινήσεις και μετρα και το σωμα σου ανα βδομαδα να βλέπεις τη διαφορά


Ναι, είμαι λίγο σε "παράνοια" γιατί η εδοκρινολιγος είναι στο "μη". Μη φας αυτό, μη φας το άλλο και εγώ είμαι στο "φάε". Φάε γιατί αν δεν φας θα χάσεις...

----------


## Marilou

> Εχω μιλήσει αλλά και η ενδοκρινολογος και η διατροφολογος μου είπαν ότι είμαι μια χαρά. Μια χαρά γι αυτές όμως, όχι για μένα. Εγώ θέλω να πάω 60, δεν είναι τόσο τρομερό. Μπορεί όντως να είμαι κανονική και να είναι ψυχολογικό το ότι μου φαίνομαι αδύνατη. Αλλά αν το φτάσω δεν θα πάθω και τίποτα


Αλεξια περνας σε αλλα μονοπατια πλεον και προσεχε .
Το θεμα σου ειναι η χολιστερινη και οχι τα κιλα .
Ο σκοπος σου ειναι να ριξεις αυτη και αν στην προσπαθεια σου να το κανεις βαλεις και τα κιλα που θελεις, που κολλας εφοσον τα θες .

Ειναι θεμα υγειας καθαρα εδω και οχι θελω να το κανω ετσι απλα .
Βγαλε λοιπον το θεμα κιλων αρχικα απο το μυαλο σου και ξεκινα να τρως οτι θελεις στην κυριολεξια πλην χοιρινου και ετοιμες σαλτσες και οχι μονο θα ριξεις την χολιστερινη θα βαλεις και τα κιλα που θες .

Τρωγε ομως σωστα γευματα χωρις το αγχος των θερμιδων ,δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το θεμα υγειας σου ,μην πας να παρακαμψεις τον αρχικο στοχο σου και παρασυρεσε απο την προσωπικη σου επιθυμια για κιλα .Ανετα γιμεται αυτο που σου λενε οι γιατροι σου το κυριοτερο και παραλληλα αυτο που θελεις και εσυ .

----------


## willowfairy

> Μπραβο ,το δικαιούσαι μιας που είναι Κυριακή και ευτυχώς έφαγες μόνο ένα. Αυτό το πρωτεινουχο ρόφημα, πόσες θερμιδες έχει και πως λέγεται? Στη γεύση τι λέει?


λεγεται herbalife και εχει 200 θερμιδες αν το ανακατεψεις με γαλα ή γιαουρτι και 100 θερμιδες με νερο
αντικαθιστας το πρωινο και το βραδυνο με 1 ροφημα απο το herbalife για απωλεια βαρους
εμενα με εχει βοηθησει παντως
υπαρχει σε 9 γευσεις, εγω εχω παρει την σοκολατα και την φραουλα ειναι πολυ νοστιμο

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Αλεξια περνας σε αλλα μονοπατια πλεον και προσεχε .
> Το θεμα σου ειναι η χολιστερινη και οχι τα κιλα .
> Ο σκοπος σου ειναι να ριξεις αυτη και αν στην προσπαθεια σου να το κανεις βαλεις και τα κιλα που θελεις, που κολλας εφοσον τα θες .
> 
> Ειναι θεμα υγειας καθαρα εδω και οχι θελω να το κανω ετσι απλα .
> Βγαλε λοιπον το θεμα κιλων αρχικα απο το μυαλο σου και ξεκινα να τρως οτι θελεις στην κυριολεξια πλην χοιρινου και ετοιμες σαλτσες και οχι μονο θα ριξεις την χολιστερινη θα βαλεις και τα κιλα που θες .
> 
> Τρωγε ομως σωστα γευματα χωρις το αγχος των θερμιδων ,δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το θεμα υγειας σου ,μην πας να παρακαμψεις τον αρχικο στοχο σου και παρασυρεσε απο την προσωπικη σου επιθυμια για κιλα .Ανετα γιμεται αυτο που σου λενε οι γιατροι σου το κυριοτερο και παραλληλα αυτο που θελεις και εσυ .


Μα είναι σε αντιπαράθεση ρε κορίτσι. Όταν μου λένε μη φας αυτό και μη το άλλο, αναμενόμενο δεν είναι να χάσω? Δεν ξέρω, θα δείξει.

----------


## Marilou

> Μα είναι σε αντιπαράθεση ρε κορίτσι. Όταν μου λένε μη φας αυτό και μη το άλλο, αναμενόμενο δεν είναι να χάσω? Δεν ξέρω, θα δείξει.


Ωραια θες να τρως οτι θες .καλως !
Αντικατεστησε ολα αυτα που σου αρεσουν με τα ειδικα προιοντα που υπαρχουν για μειωμενη χοληστερολη !

Και το κυριοτερο στο ειπαν νομιζω ,καπνισμα ....ξερω σου ειναι δυσκολο αλλα επηρεαζει πολυ αποδεδειγμενο..
Και αν θες να δεις τον ευατο σου πιο δεμενο,καταλαβα τι θες , παρε βιολογικη πρωτεινη και πινε ,δινει μυικη μαζα και ενω δεν παιρνεις κιλα το σωμα σου αλλαζει τελειως σε βαθμο που το κοιτας και λες πόσα πηρα ..
Και ομως δεν παιρνεις απλα δενει το σωμα σου και αλλαζει απιστευτα αλλα θελει να την λαμβανεις μονο πριν την ασκηση ή μετα για να εχεις το αποτελεσμα που σου λεω ...

Πιες ενα μηνα πρωτεινη ,βιολογικη παντα το τονιζω και κανε ενα προγραμματακι και δες το σωμα σου πως θα γινει !

----------


## mindcrime

> Ναι, είμαι λίγο σε "παράνοια" γιατί η εδοκρινολιγος είναι στο "μη". Μη φας αυτό, μη φας το άλλο και εγώ είμαι στο "φάε". Φάε γιατί αν δεν φας θα χάσεις...


Άκου η δουλειά της ενδοκρινολογου εφόσον βλέπει μη αποδεκτά νούμερα είναι να λέει μη τρως. Το θέμα είναι ότι το μη τρως είναι η μια πλευρά του νομίσματος, η άλλη είναι τρωγε ότι θέλεις αρκεί αυτά που θες να μην επιβαρύνουν τα νούμερα. 

Επίσης αντιλαμβάνομαι πως από ψυχολογική σκοπιά και μόνο ο εγκέφαλος σου λέει φάε μέχρι να σκάσεις για να μην χάσεις και έτσι όταν τρως δεν έχεις μετρο. Επίσης πρέπει εσυ η ίδια να αποφασίσεις τι θέλεις από το σωμα σου. Για παράδειγμα λες θέλω 6 κιλά παραπάνω, αυτά τα έξι κιλά όμως ακόμα και αν δεν επιβαρύναν καθόλου τη χοληστερίνη σου υποθετικά μιλώντας θα ήταν 6 κιλά καθαρού λίπους που δεν γνωρίζεις πως θα διαμοιραστουν και σε ποια σημεία του σώματος σου θα πάνε. Οπότε στην ουσία το παίζεις λίγο στη τύχη, εκτός εάν τρως υγιεινά οπότε θα μετατραπούν σε αύξηση μάζας αλλα και πάλι δεν θα ξέρεις που θα πάνε αλλου περισσότερο αλλου λιγότερο, και εκει εισέρχεται ο παράγοντας άσκηση που γυμναζοντας συγκεκριμένες ομάδες διοχετεύεις την αυξηση στις συγκεκριμένες ομάδες. 
Οποτε συμπερασματικά πρέπει να τρως υγιεινά περισσότερο από όσο καις και να στοχευσεις σε ομάδες για να έχεις ιδανικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Elenia781

το herbal life μουφα το επαιρνα 4 μηνες. Ανακαλυψα το Molkosan του Dr A.Vogel που κανει 4-5 ευρω και κανει για μακροχρονια ληψη για διαιτες αναμεσα στα πολλα καλα που κανει

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Ωραια θες να τρως οτι θες .καλως !
> Αντικατεστησε ολα αυτα που σου αρεσουν με τα ειδικα προιοντα που υπαρχουν για μειωμενη χοληστερολη !
> 
> Και το κυριοτερο στο ειπαν νομιζω ,καπνισμα ....ξερω σου ειναι δυσκολο αλλα επηρεαζει πολυ αποδεδειγμενο..
> Και αν θες να δεις τον ευατο σου πιο δεμενο,καταλαβα τι θες , παρε βιολογικη πρωτεινη και πινε ,δινει μυικη μαζα και ενω δεν παιρνεις κιλα το σωμα σου αλλαζει τελειως σε βαθμο που το κοιτας και λες πόσα πηρα ..
> Και ομως δεν παιρνεις απλα δενει το σωμα σου και αλλαζει απιστευτα αλλα θελει να την λαμβανεις μονο πριν την ασκηση ή μετα για να εχεις το αποτελεσμα που σου λεω ...
> 
> Πιες ενα μηνα πρωτεινη ,βιολογικη παντα το τονιζω και κανε ενα προγραμματακι και δες το σωμα σου πως θα γινει !


Θα το δοκιμάσω. Ναι αυτό που κατάλαβες θέλω.

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Άκου η δουλειά της ενδοκρινολογου εφόσον βλέπει μη αποδεκτά νούμερα είναι να λέει μη τρως. Το θέμα είναι ότι το μη τρως είναι η μια πλευρά του νομίσματος, η άλλη είναι τρωγε ότι θέλεις αρκεί αυτά που θες να μην επιβαρύνουν τα νούμερα. 
> 
> Επίσης αντιλαμβάνομαι πως από ψυχολογική σκοπιά και μόνο ο εγκέφαλος σου λέει φάε μέχρι να σκάσεις για να μην χάσεις και έτσι όταν τρως δεν έχεις μετρο. Επίσης πρέπει εσυ η ίδια να αποφασίσεις τι θέλεις από το σωμα σου. Για παράδειγμα λες θέλω 6 κιλά παραπάνω, αυτά τα έξι κιλά όμως ακόμα και αν δεν επιβαρύναν καθόλου τη χοληστερίνη σου υποθετικά μιλώντας θα ήταν 6 κιλά καθαρού λίπους που δεν γνωρίζεις πως θα διαμοιραστουν και σε ποια σημεία του σώματος σου θα πάνε. Οπότε στην ουσία το παίζεις λίγο στη τύχη, εκτός εάν τρως υγιεινά οπότε θα μετατραπούν σε αύξηση μάζας αλλα και πάλι δεν θα ξέρεις που θα πάνε αλλου περισσότερο αλλου λιγότερο, και εκει εισέρχεται ο παράγοντας άσκηση που γυμναζοντας συγκεκριμένες ομάδες διοχετεύεις την αυξηση στις συγκεκριμένες ομάδες. 
> Οποτε συμπερασματικά πρέπει να τρως υγιεινά περισσότερο από όσο καις και να στοχευσεις σε ομάδες για να έχεις ιδανικό αποτέλεσμα.


Αυτό ακριβώς μου λέει ο εγκέφαλος, φάε μέχρι να σκάσεις. Και είτε φάω υγιεινά, είτε φάω ένα γουρουνοπουλο, αν δεν σκάσω δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω. Αλλά αυτά τα 6-8 κιλά, όσο και να τα θέλω δεν έρχονται. Από τα 18 μου έχει κολλήσει η ζυγαριά στο 52 και δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει (με εξαίρεση τις 2 εγκυμοσύνες μου)... Και βρέθηκα με μια χοληστερίνη 290. Οκ. Μάλλον πρέπει να σκάσω υγιεινά, αφού κιλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν βλέπω.....

----------


## Rosie10

> το herbal life μουφα το επαιρνα 4 μηνες. Ανακαλυψα το Molkosan του Dr A.Vogel που κανει 4-5 ευρω και κανει για μακροχρονια ληψη για διαιτες αναμεσα στα πολλα καλα που κανει


Αυτό είναι προβιοτικο, εντελώς διαφορετικό. Αλλο το εννα άλλο το άλλο. Μήπως ένα γιαουρτάκι αγελαδας με πετσα ,να κάνει καλύτερη και πιο safe δουλειά?

----------


## Rosie10

> Αυτό ακριβώς μου λέει ο εγκέφαλος, φάε μέχρι να σκάσεις. Και είτε φάω υγιεινά, είτε φάω ένα γουρουνοπουλο, αν δεν σκάσω δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω. Αλλά αυτά τα 6-8 κιλά, όσο και να τα θέλω δεν έρχονται. Από τα 18 μου έχει κολλήσει η ζυγαριά στο 52 και δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει (με εξαίρεση τις 2 εγκυμοσύνες μου)... Και βρέθηκα με μια χοληστερίνη 290. Οκ. Μάλλον πρέπει να σκάσω υγιεινά, αφού κιλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν βλέπω.....


Συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά προφανώς δεν τρως. Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη που να τρώει ξεπερνώντας τις θερμίδες που καταναλωνει και να μην παχαίνει. Προσωπικά πάντα ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη και γυμναζομουν καθημερινά. Μου συνέβη κάτι και άρχισα να τρώω πολύ. Όταν λέω πολύ εννοώ μπορεί και να ξεπερνούσα τις 20.000 θερμιδες την ημέρα. Και μετά από 3 μήνες παχυνα .πήρα 12 κιλα ,όσα δεν είχα φτάσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου . Και τώρα παλεύω να τα χάσω. 
Παλια είχα μια φίλη που έλεγε ότι τρώει αλλά επειδή έβλεπα , έτρωγε ελάχιστα και νόμιζε ότι ήταν πολύ. 
Είναι μια απλή πράξη τα κιλά που είμαστε. Πόσο καίμε και πόσο λαμβάνουμε. 
Επίσης άλλο να τρως σοκολάτες και άλλο να τρως κοτόπουλο βραστό, ίδια σε θερμιδες. Θα είσαι αδύνατη και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μόνο που στην πρωτη θα έχεις και χοληστερίνη, σαν εμένα. 
Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που όντως δεν τους αρέσει να τρώνε πολύ, έτσι είναι φτιαγμένοι. Αλλα όλοι ανεξαιρέτως θα παχυνουν, αν φάνε παραπάνω.

----------


## Elenia781

> Αυτό είναι προβιοτικο, εντελώς διαφορετικό. Αλλο το εννα άλλο το άλλο. Μήπως ένα γιαουρτάκι αγελαδας με πετσα ,να κάνει καλύτερη και πιο safe δουλειά?


Αν μπορεις ψαξτο περισσοτερο οχι την λεζαντα.εχει φυσικα συστατικα ορό τυρογαλου πηγη γαλακτικου οξεως συν της αλλοις για μακροχρονιες διαιτες ενεργοποιει τον μεταβολισμο και κατεβαζει σακχαρο ,τριγλυκεριδια,προδιαβητικ ο σταδιο . Αν δεν γυμναζεσαι,αν καπνιζεις βοηθαει επισης στην δυσκοιλιοτητα, κανει καλο. Δεν ειναι σαν τα αλλα προβιοτικα που ειναι καψουλες γεματα στα Ε. Ποσα γιαουρτια να φαω στην καθησια μου? 
Αν θες να δινεις πολλα ευρω για πρωτεινες κανενα προβλημα. Εγω εδινα 18 ευρω για ενα κουτι herbal life και δεν εγραφε συστατικα ελεγε ειναι παντεντα αμερικανικη, κουραφεξαλα

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά προφανώς δεν τρως. Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος στον πλανήτη που να τρώει ξεπερνώντας τις θερμίδες που καταναλωνει και να μην παχαίνει. Προσωπικά πάντα ήμουν πολύ αδύνατη και γυμναζομουν καθημερινά. Μου συνέβη κάτι και άρχισα να τρώω πολύ. Όταν λέω πολύ εννοώ μπορεί και να ξεπερνούσα τις 20.000 θερμιδες την ημέρα. Και μετά από 3 μήνες παχυνα .πήρα 12 κιλα ,όσα δεν είχα φτάσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου . Και τώρα παλεύω να τα χάσω. 
> Παλια είχα μια φίλη που έλεγε ότι τρώει αλλά επειδή έβλεπα , έτρωγε ελάχιστα και νόμιζε ότι ήταν πολύ. 
> Είναι μια απλή πράξη τα κιλά που είμαστε. Πόσο καίμε και πόσο λαμβάνουμε. 
> Επίσης άλλο να τρως σοκολάτες και άλλο να τρως κοτόπουλο βραστό, ίδια σε θερμιδες. Θα είσαι αδύνατη και στις δύο περιπτώσεις μόνο που στην πρωτη θα έχεις και χοληστερίνη, σαν εμένα. 
> Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που όντως δεν τους αρέσει να τρώνε πολύ, έτσι είναι φτιαγμένοι. Αλλα όλοι ανεξαιρέτως θα παχυνουν, αν φάνε παραπάνω.


Υγιεινά δεν έχω φάει ποτέ. Εννοώ δεν το έχω προσπαθήσει καν. Μπορεί να ευθύνεται και ο θυρεοειδής που δεν παχαίνω. Πάντως ότι τρώω πολύ είναι σίγουρο γιατί μου το λένε και οι γύρω μου. Και πολύ ψωμί εκτός από όλα τα άλλα.

----------


## mindcrime

Διαβάζω διαφορα για συ,πληρώματα και θέλω να ας πω τόσα πολλά σαν χημικός μηχανικός αλλα δεν θα πω τίποτα. Απλώς θα γράψω τι εφαγα σήμερα

6:00 Βρωμη νερό με μπανάνα

9:00 Τορτιγια με γαλοπούλα μαρουλι τυροκαυτερη (για αυτό δεν εφαγα αυγα το πρωι)

12:00 Πέρκα ψητή με γλυκοπατατα

15:00 4 αυγά με μαρουλι

18:00 Κοτοπουλο με μακαρόνια

21:00 Κρεπα βρώμης με αυγά πιπεριές και αλειμενη με τυροκαυτερη

Υ.Γ Αθλούμαι και δεν παίρνω ούτε ντοπες ;ούτε λιποδιαλυτες πραγματικούς ούτε συμπληρωματα....

----------


## Rosie10

> Διαβάζω διαφορα για συ,πληρώματα και θέλω να ας πω τόσα πολλά σαν χημικός μηχανικός αλλα δεν θα πω τίποτα. Απλώς θα γράψω τι εφαγα σήμερα
> 
> 6:00 Βρωμη νερό με μπανάνα
> 
> 9:00 Τορτιγια με γαλοπούλα μαρουλι τυροκαυτερη (για αυτό δεν εφαγα αυγα το πρωι)
> 
> 12:00 Πέρκα ψητή με γλυκοπατατα
> 
> 15:00 4 αυγά με μαρουλι
> ...


Πες μας........πρέπει να ξέρουμε!

----------


## Rosie10

> Υγιεινά δεν έχω φάει ποτέ. Εννοώ δεν το έχω προσπαθήσει καν. Μπορεί να ευθύνεται και ο θυρεοειδής που δεν παχαίνω. Πάντως ότι τρώω πολύ είναι σίγουρο γιατί μου το λένε και οι γύρω μου. Και πολύ ψωμί εκτός από όλα τα άλλα.


Εντάξει, αν έχεις θυρεοειδή τότε αλλάζουν τα πράγματα. Ωστόσο η χοληστερίνη οφείλεται στα γλυκά και jungfood...

----------


## Macgyver

> Εντάξει, αν έχεις θυρεοειδή τότε αλλάζουν τα πράγματα. Ωστόσο η χοληστερίνη οφείλεται στα γλυκά και jungfood...


το junk δεν κανει καλο σε καμμια περιπτωση , ειναι κενες θερμιδες , και πολλες , και ισως κανει χοληστερινη, εγω δεν τρωω ποτέ junk και ποτε δεν ειχα χοληστερινη, ουτε βεβαια εχω θυρεοειδη .......αντε να φαω καμμια σοκολατα με στεβια .....ο mind το παρακανει καπως ( σορυ mind , τιποτα προσωπικο ) , μια μεση λυση θαταν το ιδανικο, ουτε εγω δεν μπορω νακολουθησω την διατροφη του .....
χθες ας πουμε ζυγιστηκα , και ειδα οτι εχω παρει ενα κιλο, λογω ακινησιας , μετα το μεσημερι δεν εφαγα τιποτα μεχρι αργα το βραδυ που εφαγα μισο τοστ , για την δυσκοιλιοτητα πινω πολυ νερο ( 1,5 λιτρο/μερα ) , και ειναι οκ.........καλο το πολυ νερο ......αδυνατιζει εκτος απο το καλο που κανει στα νεφρα , αμα τρως πολλες πρωτεινες τα επιβαρυνεις .........εκανα κι εγω στην ηλικια του mind ακραια ( 
(καλη ) διατροφη , τωρα στα 59 βαριεμαι ........παιρνω βιταμινες , αλλα οχι πολλα πραματα πλεον ......1,77 ειμαι με 76 κιλα με τους μυς που εχω , που εχουν λιγοστεψει απο τοτε που επαθα επιληψια , λογω ακινησιας ........η επιληπτικη κριση σε κανει να σκεφτεις οτι η υγεια ειναι οντως το υπερτατο αγαθο, εχεις αλλη οπτικη γωνια .....

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> πρωι γαλα (1,5%)με κακαο και στεβια , μεσημερι μια τσιπουρα με σαλατα , απογευμα κασιους/αμυγδαλα , βραδυ ενα τοστ με μια φετα ψωμι ολικης αλεσης ( την διπλωνω ) με τυρι χαμηλων λιπαρων /μιση φετα γαλοπουλα , ζαχαρη καθολου , αυτην την διατροφη κανω 6 μηνες .........μπορει αντι για ψαρι να φαω 2 αυγα βραστα , η γαλοπουλα , η σουβλακι κρεας /γαλοπουλα /κοτοπουλο.....και ξηρους καρπους η κασιους η αμυγδαλα ....η αμα θελω γλυκο θα φαω κατι με στεβια , οπως αναψυκτικο βικος .....καθε πινω πολυ νερο ( σημαντικο ) ....δεν εχω στανταρ για καθημερινο, μπορει να την βγαλω με ενα τοστ + ξηρους καρπους .......


Καλημέρα Μακ! Η δίαιτα αυτή που κάνεις φαίνεται να είναι υποθερμιδική, εκτός κι αν τρως πολλούς ξηρούς καρπούς. Για 1000 θερμίδες την υπολογίζω. Είναι έτσι;

----------


## mindcrime

> Πες μας........πρέπει να ξέρουμε!


Η πρωτεΐνη είναι μια αλυσίδα αμινοξέων τα αμινοξέα χωρίζονται σε αυτά που διαθέτει ο οργανισμός και είναι φτηνά και στα αμινοξέα που πρέπει να προλαμβάνουν και είναι ακριβά. Μια πρωτεΐνη λοιπον μπορει να προέρχεται από όρο γάλακτος αυγά. Υπάρχει μια μέθοδος που λέγεται spiking.. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τον fda μια βιομηχανικη μονάδα το μόνο που χρειαζεται είναι να πιάνει τα νούμερα που χρειάζεται ανεξάρτητα της πηγής. Άρα λοιπόν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί ότι ποσότητα θελει από όπου θέλει για να πιάνει τα νούμερα. Αυτά αποδίδουν θετικά στον οργανισμο; Όχι δεν αποδίδουν διότι τα συγκεκριμένα αμινοξέα δεν συμβάλλουν στην αύξηση και σύνθεση μυϊκό ιστου που η πρωτεΐνη αυτό έχει σκοπο; Αρα τι κερδίζει κάποιος που πίνει τέτοιες πρωτείνες; Τίποτα.... εκτός από το να παίρνει ένα γεύμα που στην ουσία το μόνο που δίνει είναι θερμιδες. 

Ο σκοπός αυτών των συμπληρωματων είναι να προσφέρουν ένα πλήρες γεύμα για την σύνθεση μυϊκου ιστού μετά από προπόνηση και το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι κάποιος που δεν γυμνάζεται εντατικά το χρειάζεται; 
Από την άλλη αν κάποιος μετά από προπόνηση αντι να πάρει συμπλήρωμα φάει πχ γαλοπούλα ή κοτόπουλο το πετυχαινει; Ναι....

----------


## mindcrime

> το junk δεν κανει καλο σε καμμια περιπτωση , ειναι κενες θερμιδες , και πολλες , και ισως κανει χοληστερινη, εγω δεν τρωω ποτέ junk και ποτε δεν ειχα χοληστερινη, ουτε βεβαια εχω θυρεοειδη .......αντε να φαω καμμια σοκολατα με στεβια .....ο mind το παρακανει καπως ( σορυ mind , τιποτα προσωπικο ) , μια μεση λυση θαταν το ιδανικο, ουτε εγω δεν μπορω νακολουθησω την διατροφη του .....
> χθες ας πουμε ζυγιστηκα , και ειδα οτι εχω παρει ενα κιλο, λογω ακινησιας , μετα το μεσημερι δεν εφαγα τιποτα μεχρι αργα το βραδυ που εφαγα μισο τοστ , για την δυσκοιλιοτητα πινω πολυ νερο ( 1,5 λιτρο/μερα ) , και ειναι οκ.........καλο το πολυ νερο ......αδυνατιζει εκτος απο το καλο που κανει στα νεφρα , αμα τρως πολλες πρωτεινες τα επιβαρυνεις .........εκανα κι εγω στην ηλικια του mind ακραια ( 
> (καλη ) διατροφη , τωρα στα 59 βαριεμαι ........παιρνω βιταμινες , αλλα οχι πολλα πραματα πλεον ......1,77 ειμαι με 76 κιλα με τους μυς που εχω , που εχουν λιγοστεψει απο τοτε που επαθα επιληψια , λογω ακινησιας ........η επιληπτικη κριση σε κανει να σκεφτεις οτι η υγεια ειναι οντως το υπερτατο αγαθο, εχεις αλλη οπτικη γωνια .....


Θέλω να φτάσω το σωμα μου στο 9% λίπος τώρα πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στο 12% αλλα δεν με ενοχλεί η διατροφή μου δηλαδή δεν νιώθω πως μου λειπει κάτι ή κάποιο φαγητό ή γλυκο. Δεν με νοιάζει πχ αν δεν φαω μουσακά ή πίτσα ή κοκκινιστό κρέας ή λεμονάδα, δεν μου κάνουν αίσθηση τα φαγητά πια ή τα γλυκά δεν μου λειπουν

----------


## Marilou

> Η πρωτεΐνη είναι μια αλυσίδα αμινοξέων τα αμινοξέα χωρίζονται σε αυτά που διαθέτει ο οργανισμός και είναι φτηνά και στα αμινοξέα που πρέπει να προλαμβάνουν και είναι ακριβά. Μια πρωτεΐνη λοιπον μπορει να προέρχεται από όρο γάλακτος αυγά. Υπάρχει μια μέθοδος που λέγεται spiking.. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τον fda μια βιομηχανικη μονάδα το μόνο που χρειαζεται είναι να πιάνει τα νούμερα που χρειάζεται ανεξάρτητα της πηγής. Άρα λοιπόν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί ότι ποσότητα θελει από όπου θέλει για να πιάνει τα νούμερα. Αυτά αποδίδουν θετικά στον οργανισμο; Όχι δεν αποδίδουν διότι τα συγκεκριμένα αμινοξέα δεν συμβάλλουν στην αύξηση και σύνθεση μυϊκό ιστου που η πρωτεΐνη αυτό έχει σκοπο; Αρα τι κερδίζει κάποιος που πίνει τέτοιες πρωτείνες; Τίποτα.... εκτός από το να παίρνει ένα γεύμα που στην ουσία το μόνο που δίνει είναι θερμιδες. 
> 
> *Ο σκοπός αυτών των συμπληρωματων είναι να προσφέρουν ένα πλήρες γεύμα για την σύνθεση μυϊκου ιστού μετά από προπόνηση και το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι κάποιος που δεν γυμνάζεται εντατικά το χρειάζεται;* 
> *Από την άλλη αν κάποιος μετά από προπόνηση αντι να πάρει συμπλήρωμα φάει πχ γαλοπούλα ή κοτόπουλο το πετυχαινει; Ναι...*.



Καλημερα !

Στο πρωτο ερωτημα σου η απνατηση ειναι οχι δεν το χρειαζεται .Ανετα το λαμβανει απο μια ισορροποιημενη διατροφη .
Πρωτεινη χρειαζονται μονο τα ατομα που γυμναζονται εντατικα γι αυτο και η ληψη τους γινεται παντα πριν ή μετα την γυμναστικη του .
Η πρωτεινη δεν αντικαθιστα γευμα ουτος ωστε να πετυχει το επιθυμητο βαρος .Αυτο ειναι τελειως λαθος και τετοια πρωτεινουχα ροφηματα δεν ειναι καθαρες πρωτεινες .Αλλωστε μπορεις να το καταλαβεις και μονος σου .Παρε πρωτεινη οπως της Herba και μην γυμναζεσαι καθολου και θα δεις τα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα σου ...


Τωρα στο δευτερο σου ερωτημα ειναι παλι ,Οχι.Καποιος που γυμναζεται εντατικα δεν μπορει να καλυψει τις αναγκες αυτες μονο με την πρόληψη τροφής .
Για αυτο και ολοι μα ολοι οι αθλητες που θελουν να εχουν ενα σωστα δομιμενο σωμα και στοχος τους ειναι ΜΟΝΟ η αποφυγει τραυματισμών και οχι το να χασουν κιλα λαμβανουν ΚΑΘΑΡΗ βιολογικη πρωτεινη .
Καμια σχεση με του εμποριου .
Ειναι αδυνατον ειδικα οι αθλητες της κολυμβησης να παιρνουν μονο απο τις τροφες ολα αυτα που "καιγοντε " κατα την διαρκεια της προπονησης ωστε να μην βγαζουν τραυματισμος και μην γινεται καταπονηση του σωματος τους .
Εκει τα παιδια καινε μυ και γενικα στον αθλητισμο και περισσοτερο στον πρωταθλιτισμο που ειναι οτι χειροτερο αυτο .

Κοινος δεν εχει καμια σχεση η ¨πρωτεινη " που πλασαρετε για την μειωση του βαρους με την καθαρη πρωτεινη που σκοπος της ειναι καθαρα η αποκατασταση της μυικης μαζας προς αποφυγη τραυματισμων αφου γερο μυικο συστημα συνεπαγεται με καλυτερη σταθεροποιηση του σκελετικου μας κορμου .

Δυστηχως ολες αυτες οι πρωτεινες του εμποριου που πλασαρονται ειναι χημικες μιξεις που μετα απο μακροχρονια χρηση τους εχουν πολυ βλαβερα αποτελεσματα και στην λειτουργεια των νεφρων και σε αλλα οργανα .
Προσοχη λοιπον στην σωστη χρηση ολως αυτων και το κυριοτερο πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οταν μιλαμε για απωλεια βαρους ,οτι αν δε πεινασει καποιος στην αρχη ή αν δεν αρχισει να τρωει σωστα και ισοροπημενα κιλα δεν χανονται οσα συμπληρωτα και να παιρνει .
Το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι να πεινασεις ενα μηνα και να χασεις πολλα κιλα .Το ζητουμενο ειναι να χανεις σταδιακα ωστε ο οργανισος οταν πετυχει τον στοχο του να ειναι σε θεση να ακολουθησει και ενα καλο προγραμμα συντηρησεις αυτων το κιλων και αυτο πετυχαινεται μονο απο την σταδιακη και οχι την απότομη απωλεια.

Και κατι που δυστηχως δεν ειδα ουτε εναν απο εσας που λεει οτι κανει διατροφη ή διαιτα για να χασει κιλα να πινει ροφημα αποτοξίνωσης που ειναι απαραιτητο .Να γινεται καθαρισμος των οργανων απο τις τοξινες και ολες αυτες τα βλαβερα που αποκτησαμε με την ληψη ¨κακων¨τροφων .Διατροφη χωρις αποτοξινωση δεν υπαρχει .
Και παλι οχι ολα αυτα τα χημικα που κυκλοφορουν ,αλλα ροφηματα που φτιαχνονται στο σπιτι με φυσικα βοτανα που τα βρισκουμε ανετα και οικονομικα σε βιολογικα καταστσηματα

----------


## mindcrime

> Καλημερα !
> 
> Στο πρωτο ερωτημα σου η απνατηση ειναι οχι δεν το χρειαζεται .Ανετα το λαμβανει απο μια ισορροποιημενη διατροφη .
> Πρωτεινη χρειαζονται μονο τα ατομα που γυμναζονται εντατικα γι αυτο και η ληψη τους γινεται παντα πριν ή μετα την γυμναστικη του .
> Η πρωτεινη δεν αντικαθιστα γευμα ουτος ωστε να πετυχει το επιθυμητο βαρος .Αυτο ειναι τελειως λαθος και τετοια πρωτεινουχα ροφηματα δεν ειναι καθαρες πρωτεινες .Αλλωστε μπορεις να το καταλαβεις και μονος σου .Παρε πρωτεινη οπως της Herba και μην γυμναζεσαι καθολου και θα δεις τα αποτελεσματα στο σωμα σου ...
> 
> 
> Τωρα στο δευτερο σου ερωτημα ειναι παλι ,Οχι.Καποιος που γυμναζεται εντατικα δεν μπορει να καλυψει τις αναγκες αυτες μονο με την πρόληψη τροφής .
> Για αυτο και ολοι μα ολοι οι αθλητες που θελουν να εχουν ενα σωστα δομιμενο σωμα και στοχος τους ειναι ΜΟΝΟ η αποφυγει τραυματισμών και οχι το να χασουν κιλα λαμβανουν ΚΑΘΑΡΗ βιολογικη πρωτεινη .
> ...


Μαριλου καλημέρα. Πες μου συγκεκριμένα σε ποια βιολογικη πρωτεινη αναφερεσαι και να το πάμε, και διαφορετικά μια μερίδα της πρωτεινης που αναφέρεις ποσα γραμμάρια δινει;

----------


## Αλεξία10

> Εντάξει, αν έχεις θυρεοειδή τότε αλλάζουν τα πράγματα. Ωστόσο η χοληστερίνη οφείλεται στα γλυκά και jungfood...


Εκει οφείλεται. Το παρακάνω. Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι δεν το κάνω επίτηδες. Εννοώ θέλω να το σταματήσω αλλά δεν μπορώ...

----------


## Marilou

> Μαριλου καλημέρα. Πες μου συγκεκριμένα σε ποια βιολογικη πρωτεινη αναφερεσαι και να το πάμε, και διαφορετικά μια μερίδα της πρωτεινης που αναφέρεις ποσα γραμμάρια δινει;



Μιλαω για καθαρη πρωτεινη αρακα ,γαλακτος ,ρυζιου και αυτη που παιρνω τωρα εγω που ειναι καινουργια και μου την συστησε η γιατρος μου και αφορα καθαρα το θεμα μου ,ειναι φαρμακευτικης Κάνναβης που πραγματικα εκτος απο μυικη μαζα ηταν και η αιτια για την μειωση του χαπιου που επαιρνα για τον νευροπαθητικο πονο ..

Φαρμακευτικη κανναβη ενα αλλο μεγαλο κομματι που πραγματικα εχει σωσει πολυ κοσμο και απο χαπια ψυχολογικου θεματος -διατροφικες διαταραχες και απο δερματικα προβληματα αλλα το κυριοτερο απο μυοσκελετικους πονους ....
Οσους τους ενδιαφερει ας ψαχτουν ...

Τα γραμμαρια ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη υποθεση του καθενος και εκει ειναι που λεω οτι οι αλλες πρωτεινες εχουν γινει σουπα και εχουν βαλει σε ενα τσουβαλι ολους μαζι .
Τα γραμμαρια παιζουν αναλογα με τα κιλα σου ,την ληψη των αναγκων σου σε ιχνοστοιχεια που εχει μεσα και το ειδος πρωτεινης .
Οταν επερνα του γαλακτος και του αρακα(αηδια δεν το συστηνω) ηταν διπλασια απο οτι παίρνω(2 κουταλιες της σουπας ) τωρα της φαρμακευτικης κανναβης ( μια κουταλια της σουπας ,ετσι τα εχω εγω για να μην χρειαζεται να εχω παντα μια ζυγαρια οταν το φτιαχνω εκτος σπιτιου)
Καθε φορα που παω στο γιατρο με μεταει και μου λεει πως προχωραω και αλλωστε μειωνεται η δοσολογια και αλλοτε μου την κοβει και τελειως ...

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλημέρα Μακ! Η δίαιτα αυτή που κάνεις φαίνεται να είναι υποθερμιδική, εκτός κι αν τρως πολλούς ξηρούς καρπούς. Για 1000 θερμίδες την υπολογίζω. Είναι έτσι;


γεια σου ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ , οντως ειναι υποθερμιδικη, τρωω ομως ξηρους καρπους , σαλατες , και οτι τρωω εχει θρεπτικη αξια .....δεν ξερω ποσες θερμιδες ειναι, δεν μετραω .....ουτε την θεωρω διαιτα , δεν πιστευω στις διαιτες , διατροφη ειναι....

----------


## Macgyver

> Θέλω να φτάσω το σωμα μου στο 9% λίπος τώρα πρέπει να είμαι γύρω στο 12% αλλα δεν με ενοχλεί η διατροφή μου δηλαδή δεν νιώθω πως μου λειπει κάτι ή κάποιο φαγητό ή γλυκο. Δεν με νοιάζει πχ αν δεν φαω μουσακά ή πίτσα ή κοκκινιστό κρέας ή λεμονάδα, δεν μου κάνουν αίσθηση τα φαγητά πια ή τα γλυκά δεν μου λειπουν


ενταξει, καταλαβαινω , κι μενα δεν μενδιαφερει πλεον τι θα φαω , αρκει ναναι θρεπτικο , τα γλυκα ουτε γω τα θελω πια .....ειναι οπως συνηθισεις ακομα και το φαγητο, δεν το βλεπω απολαυση ......12% καλο ειναι, αν θελεις 9% εγω δεν φερνω αντιρρηση ....η whey protein ειναι πραγματι η καλυτερη , για μυες .....

----------


## mindcrime

> Μιλαω για καθαρη πρωτεινη αρακα ,γαλακτος ,ρυζιου και αυτη που παιρνω τωρα εγω που ειναι καινουργια και μου την συστησε η γιατρος μου και αφορα καθαρα το θεμα μου ,ειναι φαρμακευτικης Κάνναβης που πραγματικα εκτος απο μυικη μαζα ηταν και η αιτια για την μειωση του χαπιου που επαιρνα για τον νευροπαθητικο πονο ..
> 
> Φαρμακευτικη κανναβη ενα αλλο μεγαλο κομματι που πραγματικα εχει σωσει πολυ κοσμο και απο χαπια ψυχολογικου θεματος -διατροφικες διαταραχες και απο δερματικα προβληματα αλλα το κυριοτερο απο μυοσκελετικους πονους ....
> Οσους τους ενδιαφερει ας ψαχτουν ...
> 
> Τα γραμμαρια ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη υποθεση του καθενος και εκει ειναι που λεω οτι οι αλλες πρωτεινες εχουν γινει σουπα και εχουν βαλει σε ενα τσουβαλι ολους μαζι .
> Τα γραμμαρια παιζουν αναλογα με τα κιλα σου ,την ληψη των αναγκων σου σε ιχνοστοιχεια που εχει μεσα και το ειδος πρωτεινης .
> Οταν επερνα του γαλακτος και του αρακα(αηδια δεν το συστηνω) ηταν διπλασια απο οτι παίρνω(2 κουταλιες της σουπας ) τωρα της φαρμακευτικης κανναβης ( μια κουταλια της σουπας ,ετσι τα εχω εγω για να μην χρειαζεται να εχω παντα μια ζυγαρια οταν το φτιαχνω εκτος σπιτιου)
> Καθε φορα που παω στο γιατρο με μεταει και μου λεει πως προχωραω και αλλωστε μειωνεται η δοσολογια και αλλοτε μου την κοβει και τελειως ...


Οκ αν μια μερίδα της πρωτεΐνης που πίνεις σου δίνει 20 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης και κάποιος άλλος αντί να πιει αυτήν φαει 70 γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο και παρει 23 γραμμάρια από το κοτόπουλο ποια είναι η διαφορά; Η αφομοιωση; Ε θα αργήσεις μια ώρα και; Μα ο μυς στην ανάπλαση θελει δυο μέρες η μια ώρα τι να λέει; Στον τραυματισμο δεν σε σώνει τιποτα κανένα συμπληρωμα. Εδώ όμως δεν έχεις να κάνεις με αθλητες εδώ μέσα άσε που αν το πάμε κανονικά ο καθε αθλητής θα πρέπει να παιρνει πρωτεινη που ειναι ελεγμένη με πιστοποιητικό για απαγορευμένες ουσίες που δεν υπαρχει τέτοιο προιον στην αγορά οποτε στη ουσία ούτε οι αθλητες δεν μπορούν να καταναλώσουν κάτι τέτοιο φοβούμενοι μη βγουν θετικοί σε έλεγχο ντόπινγκ. Εδώ ο κόσμος αυτο που τον νοιάζει είναι να γίνει κανονικός στα μάτια του δεν εχειχσκοπο να κατέβει σε τίποτα αγώνες. 

Η πχ η αποτοξινωση, τι σόι αποτοξινωση να κανω και να αναφέρω όταν ότι τρώω ειναι βιολογικό. Οι άλλοι δεν ξερω τι κάνουν και πως το κάνουν.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> γεια σου ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ , οντως ειναι υποθερμιδικη, τρωω ομως ξηρους καρπους , σαλατες , και οτι τρωω εχει θρεπτικη αξια .....δεν ξερω ποσες θερμιδες ειναι, δεν μετραω .....ουτε την θεωρω διαιτα , δεν πιστευω στις διαιτες , διατροφη ειναι....


Κατάλαβα! Απλώς, η διατροφολόγος του αδελφού μου που κάνει δίαιτα του είπε πως αν μειώσει κάποιος πάρα πολύ τις θερμίδες τότε ο οργανισμός του (που παίρνει σήμα ότι δεν βρίσκει τροφή και πρέπει να κάνει εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας) ρίχνει τον μεταβολισμό.. 
Αν όμως αισθάνεσαι ότι πάει καλά έτσι, τότε εντάξει.
Είναι και θέμα οργανισμού.

----------


## Macgyver

ισχυεοι οτι ο οργανισμος αν το αντιληφθει ως προσπαθεια εξοντωσης του , που ετσι θα το εκλαβει, θα κλεισει τον μεταβολισμο, για λογους αυτοπροστασιας , τοτε γιατι εχασα 12 κιλα σε 14 μερες στην εντατικη , τρεφομενος μονο με ορο και δεν τα ξαναπηρα ? δεν ειναι θεμα οργανισμου , ο οργανισμος ειναι ενα θαυμαστα αυτοπροστατευομενο συστημα ....

----------


## Rosie10

> Η πρωτεΐνη είναι μια αλυσίδα αμινοξέων τα αμινοξέα χωρίζονται σε αυτά που διαθέτει ο οργανισμός και είναι φτηνά και στα αμινοξέα που πρέπει να προλαμβάνουν και είναι ακριβά. Μια πρωτεΐνη λοιπον μπορει να προέρχεται από όρο γάλακτος αυγά. Υπάρχει μια μέθοδος που λέγεται spiking.. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με τον fda μια βιομηχανικη μονάδα το μόνο που χρειαζεται είναι να πιάνει τα νούμερα που χρειάζεται ανεξάρτητα της πηγής. Άρα λοιπόν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί ότι ποσότητα θελει από όπου θέλει για να πιάνει τα νούμερα. Αυτά αποδίδουν θετικά στον οργανισμο; Όχι δεν αποδίδουν διότι τα συγκεκριμένα αμινοξέα δεν συμβάλλουν στην αύξηση και σύνθεση μυϊκό ιστου που η πρωτεΐνη αυτό έχει σκοπο; Αρα τι κερδίζει κάποιος που πίνει τέτοιες πρωτείνες; Τίποτα.... εκτός από το να παίρνει ένα γεύμα που στην ουσία το μόνο που δίνει είναι θερμιδες. 
> 
> Ο σκοπός αυτών των συμπληρωματων είναι να προσφέρουν ένα πλήρες γεύμα για την σύνθεση μυϊκου ιστού μετά από προπόνηση και το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι κάποιος που δεν γυμνάζεται εντατικά το χρειάζεται; 
> Από την άλλη αν κάποιος μετά από προπόνηση αντι να πάρει συμπλήρωμα φάει πχ γαλοπούλα ή κοτόπουλο το πετυχαινει; Ναι....


Ευχαριστούμεεεεεεε! Πολύ χρήσιμο και η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτά τα σκευάσματα μου προκαλούν στομαχοπονο. Και ένοιωθα τύψεις που σε μπορώ να τα πάρω κιόλας!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> ισχυεοι οτι ο οργανισμος αν το αντιληφθει ως προσπαθεια εξοντωσης του , που ετσι θα το εκλαβει, θα κλεισει τον μεταβολισμο, για λογους αυτοπροστασιας , τοτε γιατι εχασα 12 κιλα σε 14 μερες στην εντατικη , τρεφομενος μονο με ορο και δεν τα ξαναπηρα ? δεν ειναι θεμα οργανισμου , ο οργανισμος ειναι ενα θαυμαστα αυτοπροστατευομενο συστημα ....


Σωστά! Έτσι είναι.

----------


## Rosie10

> γεια σου ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ , οντως ειναι υποθερμιδικη, τρωω ομως ξηρους καρπους , σαλατες , και οτι τρωω εχει θρεπτικη αξια .....δεν ξερω ποσες θερμιδες ειναι, δεν μετραω .....ουτε την θεωρω διαιτα , δεν πιστευω στις διαιτες , διατροφη ειναι....


Έχεις καταφέρει να χάσεις κιλα με τη διατροφή αυτή?

----------


## Rosie10

Λοιπόν σήμερα 

Γιαούρτι με μέλι

Σοκολατακι

Ψάρι με λαχανικά 

Σαλατα με ελαιόλαδο 

Σε 4 ημέρες είμαι 1,4 κιλό κατω....

----------


## Marilou

> Οκ αν μια μερίδα της πρωτεΐνης που πίνεις σου δίνει 20 γραμμάρια πρωτεΐνης και κάποιος άλλος αντί να πιει αυτήν φαει 70 γραμμάρια κοτόπουλο και παρει 23 γραμμάρια από το κοτόπουλο ποια είναι η διαφορά; Η αφομοιωση; Ε θα αργήσεις μια ώρα και; Μα ο μυς στην ανάπλαση θελει δυο μέρες η μια ώρα τι να λέει; Στον τραυματισμο δεν σε σώνει τιποτα κανένα συμπληρωμα. Εδώ όμως δεν έχεις να κάνεις με αθλητες εδώ μέσα άσε που αν το πάμε κανονικά ο καθε αθλητής θα πρέπει να παιρνει πρωτεινη που ειναι ελεγμένη με πιστοποιητικό για απαγορευμένες ουσίες που δεν υπαρχει τέτοιο προιον στην αγορά οποτε στη ουσία ούτε οι αθλητες δεν μπορούν να καταναλώσουν κάτι τέτοιο φοβούμενοι μη βγουν θετικοί σε έλεγχο ντόπινγκ. Εδώ ο κόσμος αυτο που τον νοιάζει είναι να γίνει κανονικός στα μάτια του δεν εχειχσκοπο να κατέβει σε τίποτα αγώνες. 
> 
> Η πχ η αποτοξινωση, τι σόι αποτοξινωση να κανω και να αναφέρω όταν ότι τρώω ειναι βιολογικό. Οι άλλοι δεν ξερω τι κάνουν και πως το κάνουν.


Τα συστατικά μια τροφής όπως γνωρίζεις mind για να απορροφηθουν ολα και να μην χαθεί τίποτα πρέπει να γίνεται πάντα με σωστό συνδιασμό και φυσικά να μην έχεις κανένα απολυτος θέμα με το στομάχι που πλέον δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ,ώστε να γίνεται η σωστή απορρόφηση και διοχέτευση από εκει όπως και αυτό συμβαίνει και με όλα τα υπόλοιπα όργανα μας ...
Επίσης η διαφορά είναι στον τρόπο χορηγησης τις πρωτεινης και πάλι έχει σχέση με το κατά πόσο απορροφάται .
Δεν έχει καμία σχέση η πόσιμη πρωτεινη που για να απορροφηθεί και να διοχετεύτει σωστά πρέπει να γίνεται παράλληλα με πολύ συγκεκριμένες τροφές .
Ας πούμε εσύ μπορείς να φας κοτόπουλο ή γαλοπούλα με όλα τα συστατικά που έχει μια μπανάνα ή γενικά κάποιο άλλο φρούτο?
Γιατί όλοι αυτοί που κάνουν σωστή διατροφή και υγιεινή συχνά έχουν θέμα με τον αιματοκρίτη τους ?
Σίγουρα όχι γιατί δεν τρέφονται σωστά ,αλλά επειδή ας πούμε φάω εγώ φακές με μια σαλάτα που να περιέχει τυρί το μεσημέρι είναι σαν να μην έφαγα τίποτα γιατί καλλιστα το σίδηρο που περιέχεται στις φακές απαγορεύετε να εισέλθει στον οργανισμό ταυτόχρονα με το ασβέστιο ,όχι ότι θα πάθεις κάτι απλά δεν θα απορροφηθεί .
Γιατί λένε φάε όσπρια με ρύζι μαζί ?
Ειδικά φακές με ρύζι ?
Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος συνδιασμός ....
Ή πρέπει να είσαι χίλια τα εκατό σίγουρος ότι η φακές που προμηθεύεσαι δεν περιέχουν μέταλλα και φάρμακα ..

Ή θες να φας σκέτες τις φακές πιες ένα ποτήρι φυσικό χυμό πορτοκάλι από πίσω στο καπάκι μπορείς ?

Η βιταμίνη c είναι απαραίτητη για να την σωστή απορρόφηση του σιδήρου.

Εγώ πραγματικά κουραστικά μόνο που τα είπα ...

Σου έφερα ένα παράδειγμα για να δεις ότι για να απορροφήσεις πλήρως από τις τροφές αυτά που έχει ανάγκη ο οργανισμός σου είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο .
Ενώ η πόσιμη πρωτεινη πάντα πίνεται σε smoothie .

Χρησημοποιει όλα εκεινα τα στοιχεία που πρέπει να εισέλθουν ταυτόχρονα για να γίνεται παράλληλα η απορρόφηση της .


Ποιος στο είπε αυτό ότι ο μυς δεν είναι απαραίτητο στοιχείο για τους τραυματισμούς .
Πραγματικά είναι ότι πιο λάθος έχω ακούσει .
Το μυϊκό μας σύστημα εινάι αυτό που καθορίζει κατά πόσο ο σκελετός ενός σώματος είναι δυνατός και αντέχει στην τυχών καταπόνηση του .
Είδες εσύ κάνα αθλητή να μπαίνει χωρίς προθέρμανση ή στο τέλος του αγώνα να μην κάνει διατατικες ?

Αν δεν το κάνει όλο αυτό πώς θα ενεργοποιηθεί πρώτα το μυϊκό σύστημα ,να ζεσταθεί και αντίστοιχα στο τέλος να χαλαρωση ώστε το σκελετικό του σύστημα να είναι προστατευμένο ?
Με αυτή σου την λογική καταρυπτςις όλο το έργο που κάνουν οι φυσιοθεραπευτές που σου βγάζουν το πρόγραμμα πριν και μετά από το τέλος τις οποιαδήποτε σου ασκησης...

Άλλο ένα μεγάλο σου λάθος αυτό που είπες για την ντοπα .
Σε πληροφορώ πως δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας αθλητης που να βρίσκεται σε αγωνιστικο χώρο αυτή την στιγμή και να μην παίρνει σκευάσματα τα οποία ειναι ελςγμενα και φυσικά επιτρεπτά από τον Διεθνείς παγκόσμιο οργανισμό Αντιντοπινκ Κοντρόλ που ειναι υπεύθυνος για την δειγματοληψία και την έκδοση των αποτελεσμάτων ...

Κανένας επαγγελματίας αθλητής δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει στις ανάγκες που απαιτεί το άθλημα του καθαρά και μόνο από την διατροφή .

Όσο καιρό ήταν ο άντρας μου εν ενεργεία σε όλο αυτό το κομμάτι μαζί με το πρωινό του και το μεσημεριανό του επερνε παράλληλα του κόσμου τις βιταμίνες και του έχει γίνει πάρα πολλές φορές ελενχος και δεν βρέθηκε ποτέ θετικός .
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και τα απαγορευμένα αλλά εκεί mind δυστηχως βλέπεις τα αποτελέσματα ...
Σαν τα κοτόπουλα πέφτουν μέσα στα γήπεδα αυτοί που το παρακανουν ..Μακάρι να είχαν ελενχθει πιο νωρίς να τους έβρισκα και να μην μας αφειναν από ανακοπες και διάφορα άλλα ...



Και φυσικά εδώ στο φόρουμ δεν μιλάμε για επαγγελματίες αθλητές αλλά μιλάμε για ανθρώπους που αθλούνται .
Είναι αδύνατον να πάρει τα απαραίτητα συστατικά μέσα από την τροφή .
Τι να σου πω ότι εγώ κάθε χρόνο ελενχω το συμπλεγμα Β που είναι κυριο συστατικο σε εμένα ώστε να επουλωθεί κάποια στιγμή η νευρολογική ζημιά που έγινε με τον τραυματισμό μου ?
Και προσπαθώ να τρώω πάντα όλες τις τροφές που περιέχουν αλλά Παρ ολα όλα αυτά έχω ενα στομάχι που το έχω χαλάσει από το ανχος μου ,ένα θυροειδή που εμποδίζει καμιά φορά την απορροφησει και τον μεταβολισμό αυτών και μια βαρεμάρα κατά καιρους στην κυριολεξία να φάω και παραλείπω γεύματα ....

Επειδή είναι τεράστια κουβέντα αυτή και αν θες μπορείς να την κάνεις με ένα γιατρό διατροφολόγο για να σου εξηγήσει και εκείνος ότι το να αφομοιώσει στο 100 %μια βιταμίνη ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, πρέπει να είσαι απόλυτα υγιείς και να γίνεται ταυτόχρονη λήψη κάποιον ομάδων ..
Κοινός να μην ασχολησαι όλη μέρα με τίποτε άλλο παρά μόνο με το τι θα φας και πως θα το φας και ακριβώς τι ώρα θα το φας .

Εδώ σε μια χώρο ηλιόλουστη και έχουν θέμα όλοι με την D και κατ επέκταση με μυοσκελετικους πόνος ..
Τι περιμένεις ?

Να σου πω και κάτι επειδή όλα αυτά τα κάνω χρόνια και όσο ήμουν εν ενεργεία αθλήτρια και μετά κάποιες στιγμές, κουράζομαι ειλικρινά εγώ πλέον και δεν θέλω τίποτα να φτιάξω και να φάω από αυτά που πρέπει με τον συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ...

Γιατί είναι δύσκολο για έναν άνθρωπο να ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με αυτό και να το κάνει κατά γράμμα ειδικά αν δεν ζει μόνος του και έχει και άλλα άτομα για να μαγειρεύει και να περιποιείται ....

Και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αυτούς που λένε δεν μπορώ άλλο να μετράω θερμίδες να συνδιαζω γεύματα και να μαγειρεύω ξεχωριστά για εμένα .
Και σκέψου ότι εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα με το βάρος ίσα ίσα ....
Αλλά η ουσία είναι μια ,τα πάντα με μέτρο ,όχι ακραία πράγματα και ας πάρουμε και κάτι βιολογικό σε πρωτεινουλα ή βιταμίνες ,ίσα ίσα μόνο καλό μας κάνουν .

----------


## Nikolas73

Χθες έφτιαξα πιπεριές γεμιστές με πληγούρι, μελιτζάνα, κρεμμύδι, σκόρδο, μαϊντανό, πράσα, δυόσμο και σάλτσα ντομάτας. Το αποτέλεσμα δεν με ικανοποίησε όμως.

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχεις καταφέρει να χάσεις κιλα με τη διατροφή αυτή?


εχω χασει σε 5 μηνες 12-13 κιλα ......

----------


## Rosie10

Θέλω να πω την άποψή μου σε μερικά θέματα 

Τα αντηλιακά και η αποφυγή της έκθεσης στην ηλιακή ακτινοβολία, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την έλλειψη στη βιταμίνη D.

Το να είσαι πρωταθλητής, δε σημαίνει πως είσαι ατρωτος και έχεις πιθανότητες όπως όλος ο κόσμος να πάθεις έμφραγμα οποτεδήποτε. 

Ολοι όσοι παίρνουν οτιδήποτε σε συμπλήρωμα σε μακροχρόνια βάση έχουν ελαφρώς αυξημένα ηπατικα ενζυμα χωρίς να σημαίνει κάτι παθολογικο. Για να φτάσουν όμως να αυξηθούν οι τιμές, σκεφτείτε πόσο υποφέρει το ηπαρ κτλ..
.θεωρώ πως ο οργανισμός μας αν έχει έλλειψη σε κάποιο συστατικό θα το πάρει από τις τροφές χωρίς να έχει σχέση ο συνδυασμός. Ο συνδυασμός πχ ρυζι με φακες, απλά αυξάνει την αφομοίωση .

Το θεωρώ άνευ ουσίας να λαμβάνεις προληπτικά ένα συμπλήρωμα ,για να μην αποκτήσεις έλλειψη σε κάτι. Κάνε πρώτα εξετάσεις, δες τι σου λείπει και πάρε το. Μη φορτώνεις τον οργανισμό με βιταμίνες που τις έχει ήδη γιατί αυτό αυτόματα φέρνει αντίθετα αποτέλεσματα και σοβαρές ασθένειες. 

Η αθροιστική πρόσληψη επεξεργασμενων χημικά ουσιών, στο μέλλον σίγουρα δε θα βγει σε καλό.

----------


## mindcrime

> Τα συστατικά μια τροφής όπως γνωρίζεις mind για να απορροφηθουν ολα και να μην χαθεί τίποτα πρέπει να γίνεται πάντα με σωστό συνδιασμό και φυσικά να μην έχεις κανένα απολυτος θέμα με το στομάχι που πλέον δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που δεν έχει ,ώστε να γίνεται η σωστή απορρόφηση και διοχέτευση από εκει όπως και αυτό συμβαίνει και με όλα τα υπόλοιπα όργανα μας ...
> Επίσης η διαφορά είναι στον τρόπο χορηγησης τις πρωτεινης και πάλι έχει σχέση με το κατά πόσο απορροφάται .
> Δεν έχει καμία σχέση η πόσιμη πρωτεινη που για να απορροφηθεί και να διοχετεύτει σωστά πρέπει να γίνεται παράλληλα με πολύ συγκεκριμένες τροφές .
> Ας πούμε εσύ μπορείς να φας κοτόπουλο ή γαλοπούλα με όλα τα συστατικά που έχει μια μπανάνα ή γενικά κάποιο άλλο φρούτο?
> Γιατί όλοι αυτοί που κάνουν σωστή διατροφή και υγιεινή συχνά έχουν θέμα με τον αιματοκρίτη τους ?
> Σίγουρα όχι γιατί δεν τρέφονται σωστά ,αλλά επειδή ας πούμε φάω εγώ φακές με μια σαλάτα που να περιέχει τυρί το μεσημέρι είναι σαν να μην έφαγα τίποτα γιατί καλλιστα το σίδηρο που περιέχεται στις φακές απαγορεύετε να εισέλθει στον οργανισμό ταυτόχρονα με το ασβέστιο ,όχι ότι θα πάθεις κάτι απλά δεν θα απορροφηθεί .
> Γιατί λένε φάε όσπρια με ρύζι μαζί ?
> Ειδικά φακές με ρύζι ?
> Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερος συνδιασμός ....
> ...


Ακου γιατι εγω για εμένα θα μιλήσω δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για άλλους για να φτάσω σε ένα σημείο α που θέλω πρέπει να κάνω κάποια συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Διαφορετικά δεν πρόκειται να το φτάσω. Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση οι συνδυασμοί που κάνω δενψμε επιβαρύνουν, δηλαδή θα κάνω εξετάσεις και θα δω μια φορά το χρόνο πως θα έχω καλα νούμερα. Τωρα το να πάω εγώ σε διατροφολόγο και να του πω ξέρεις κάτι θέλω να φτάσω 9% λίπος αλλά θέλω και παράλληλα οι μύες μου να ζυγίζουν 60 κιλά δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να δουλέψει η αν ειναι θα μου πει να τρώω αυτά που τρώω ήδη η κάτι παραπλήσιο, δεν έχει να μου προσφέρει κάτι γιατί έχω απαιτήσεις που προάγουν ενα συγκεκριμένο μενού τροφών. 


Εγώ δεν είπα πως δεν τραυματίζονται οι μύες είπα πως οτι και να κάνει κάποιος οτι συμπλήρωμα και να πάρει θα τραυματιστεί αν τυχόν έχει υψηλούς στόχους ή κυνηγάει τα όρια του. Αλλα εδω δεν μιλάμε για άσκηση και προπονήσεις εδω ο περισσότερος κόσμος λογω φαρμάκων που παίρνει το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να περπατάει και πολύ χαλαρή γιόγκα γιατι το σωμα δεν ειναι για άσκηση. Δεν μπορείς για παράδειγμα να πεις σε κάποιον που είναι 170 120 κιλά ξεκινα να τρέχεις. 
Εγώ προσωπικά παιρνω κάποια βοηθήματα να το πω έτσι αλλα δεν εχει νόημα να τα αναφέρω γιατί δεν αφορά κανέναν ουτε τα χρειάζεται κάποιος από εδώ μέσα. Νόμιμα όλα αν μου κάνουν ντόπινγκ θα βγω αρνητικός. 

Απλώς εγώ από το να πάρω μια πρωτεΐνη και να πιω ένα σκουπ με νερό ή γάλα προτιμ να φάω μισό καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο γιατι μου έρχεται πιο σωστό πιο καλό για εμένα, θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα από το να πιω μια πρωτεινη

----------


## Marilou

> Ακου γιατι εγω για εμένα θα μιλήσω δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για άλλους για να φτάσω σε ένα σημείο α που θέλω πρέπει να κάνω κάποια συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Διαφορετικά δεν πρόκειται να το φτάσω. Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση οι συνδυασμοί που κάνω δενψμε επιβαρύνουν, δηλαδή θα κάνω εξετάσεις και θα δω μια φορά το χρόνο πως θα έχω καλα νούμερα. Τωρα το να πάω εγώ σε διατροφολόγο και να του πω ξέρεις κάτι θέλω να φτάσω 9% λίπος αλλά θέλω και παράλληλα οι μύες μου να ζυγίζουν 60 κιλά δεν μπορεί να με βοηθήσει να δουλέψει η αν ειναι θα μου πει να τρώω αυτά που τρώω ήδη η κάτι παραπλήσιο, δεν έχει να μου προσφέρει κάτι γιατί έχω απαιτήσεις που προάγουν ενα συγκεκριμένο μενού τροφών. 
> 
> 
> Εγώ δεν είπα πως δεν τραυματίζονται οι μύες είπα πως οτι και να κάνει κάποιος οτι συμπλήρωμα και να πάρει θα τραυματιστεί αν τυχόν έχει υψηλούς στόχους ή κυνηγάει τα όρια του. Αλλα εδω δεν μιλάμε για άσκηση και προπονήσεις εδω ο περισσότερος κόσμος λογω φαρμάκων που παίρνει το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να περπατάει και πολύ χαλαρή γιόγκα γιατι το σωμα δεν ειναι για άσκηση. Δεν μπορείς για παράδειγμα να πεις σε κάποιον που είναι 170 120 κιλά ξεκινα να τρέχεις. 
> Εγώ προσωπικά παιρνω κάποια βοηθήματα να το πω έτσι αλλα δεν εχει νόημα να τα αναφέρω γιατί δεν αφορά κανέναν ουτε τα χρειάζεται κάποιος από εδώ μέσα. Νόμιμα όλα αν μου κάνουν ντόπινγκ θα βγω αρνητικός. 
> 
> Απλώς εγώ από το να πάρω μια πρωτεΐνη και να πιω ένα σκουπ με νερό ή γάλα προτιμ να φάω μισό καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο γιατι μου έρχεται πιο σωστό πιο καλό για εμένα, θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα από το να πιω μια πρωτεινη


Καλημέρα!

Έτσι ναι συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε ότι λες .
Είναι καθαρή επιλογή του καθενός να κάνει την διατροφή που θέλει και να πάρει τα συμπληρώματα που νομίζει ότι χρειάζεται .
Βλέπεις το λες και εσύ ο ίδιος ότι κάτι παίρνεις γιατί κρίνεις εσύ ότι το χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός σου ...

Και εγώ παίρνω και βιταμίνες και πρωτεινη γιατί με παρακολουθεί γιατρός και εκείνος με κατευθηνει γιατί mind μπορεί να λέγονται βιταμίνες και συμπληρώματα διατροφής αλλά και αυτά πρέπει να λαμβάνονται με μέτρο και να υπάρχουν διαστήματα που πρέπει να "ξεκουράζεται 'ο οργανισμός από όλα αυτά .
Γι αυτό πάντα εγώ προσωπικά κάνω εξετάσεις και βάση αυτών θα πάρω ΑΝ χρειαστεί βέβαια και πάντα με τις οδηγίες του γιατρού μου για να αποφύγω επιβάρυνση σε κάποια όργανα .
Αν και με τόσα χρόνια έχω γίνει γιατρός του ευατου μου πλέον αλλά σου λέω σε χωράφια που δεν τα έχω σπουδάσει νοιωθω καλύτερα ,σιγουριά πως να το πω ,να με κατευθεινει ενας ειδικός υγείας ,δεν θέλω να παίζω με την υγεία μου .

Τώρα για το παράδειγμα που ανέφερες οκ σίγουρα ένας υπέρβαρος δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει να τρέχει ή γιατί θα πάει από ανακοπή ή θα έχει ρίξει συνδέσμων στα γόνατα με τον πρώτο γύρω ...
Είναι νομίζω τουλάχιστον ανόητο αν κάποιος με αυτά τα κιλά ξεκινήσει έτσι ..
Και γενικά τα υπέρβαρα άτομα πρώτα πρέπει να χάσουν αρκετά κιλά και.μετα να ξεκινήσουν κάτι παραπάνω από ένα απλό περπατημα ...

Οπότε εγώ αυτό που λέω είναι όλα τα βιολογικά σκευάσματα είναι απόλυτα επιτρεπτά και μόνο καλό μπορούν να σου κάνουν αν φυσικά έχεις ελενχθει και αποδεδειγμένα τα χρειάζεσαι .
Γι αυτό καλό είναι οποίος δεν γνωρίζει αρκετά ή δεν είναι σίγουρος όταν μπαίνει σε αυτά τα μονοπάτια να συμβουλεύεται και ειδικό ,μόνο καλό θα του κάνει και σίγουρα θα φτάσει και πιο γρήγορα στο στόχο του έτσι .

----------


## willowfairy

> Λοιπόν σήμερα 
> 
> Γιαούρτι με μέλι
> 
> Σοκολατακι
> 
> Ψάρι με λαχανικά 
> 
> Σαλατα με ελαιόλαδο 
> ...


 μπραβοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## willowfairy

καλημερα σε ολους...δεν μπορω να συνεχισω την διαιτα μου , θελω να φαω μακαροναδα σημερα και το απογευμα εχω ραντεβου με γιατρο για γαστρικο μποτοξ
ελπιζω να τελειωσουν τα βασανα μου....

----------


## Rosie10

Σήμερα 1,9 κιλό κάτω

Εφαγα 
Γιαούρτι και μέλι 

Σοκολατακι 

Μπιφτεκι με χόρτα 
Σαλατα ρόκα με ελαιόλαδο 

Μαστίχα γλυκό, όπου το παράκανα...

Γενικά σήμερα με έχει πιάσει μια όρεξη και θέλω να φάω...... θέλω στήριξη μην κάνω βουλιμικο και τα χαλάσω όλα.....

----------


## Macgyver

rosie , βλεπω οτι εισαι γλυκατζου, και αυτο ειναι οτι χειροτερο για μια διατροφη , μαζι και τα τηγανητα , αμα σουρχεται να φας κατι γλυκο, παρε στεβια , εχει παγωτα με στεβια , μαυρη σοκολατα ( ++++ ) στεβια της ΙΟΝ , αλλα μην φας πολυ ! δεν ειναι δα και για χορταση ....... ασε τις ζαχαρες εξω ......τα αλλα καλα ειναι , να σηκωνεσαι απο το τραπεζι πεινασμενη , κανει 20 λεπτα το σημα της χορτασης να δοθει απο το στομαχι στον εγκεφαλο.....

----------


## Rosie10

> rosie , βλεπω οτι εισαι γλυκατζου, και αυτο ειναι οτι χειροτερο για μια διατροφη , μαζι και τα τηγανητα , αμα σουρχεται να φας κατι γλυκο, παρε στεβια , εχει παγωτα με στεβια , μαυρη σοκολατα ( ++++ ) στεβια της ΙΟΝ , αλλα μην φας πολυ ! δεν ειναι δα και για χορταση ....... ασε τις ζαχαρες εξω ......τα αλλα καλα ειναι , να σηκωνεσαι απο το τραπεζι πεινασμενη , κανει 20 λεπτα το σημα της χορτασης να δοθει απο το στομαχι στον εγκεφαλο.....


Ισχυει,μπορώ να τρέφομαι μόνο με γλυκά. Ωστοσο τώρα τα έχω μειώσει. Δηλαδη τρώω ένα σοκολατακι αντί όλο το κουτί. Είδα τη σοκολάτα με στεβια της ιόν αλλά δε μπορώ να φάω ένα κομμάτι, θα τη φάω όλη. Οπότε σαν σύνολο, συμφέρει το σοκολατακι. Το έχω ψάξει και το εχω δοκιμάσει !

----------


## Macgyver

αμα ταχεις ψαξει, δεν μπορω να προσθεσω κατι ..... η ζαχαρη ειναι εθιστικη σε καποιους , γιατι εκκρινεται σεροτονινη ( σου φτιαχνει την διαθεση ) ........παντως αν κι εχω κτθλψη, δεν το ριχνω στην ζαχαρη , στεβια τρωω, αλλα με μετρο ....

----------


## Rosie10

> αμα ταχεις ψαξει, δεν μπορω να προσθεσω κατι ..... η ζαχαρη ειναι εθιστικη σε καποιους , γιατι εκκρινεται σεροτονινη ( σου φτιαχνει την διαθεση ) ........παντως αν κι εχω κτθλψη, δεν το ριχνω στην ζαχαρη , στεβια τρωω, αλλα με μετρο ....


Έχω δοκιμάσει να τρώω κάθε Κυριακή, έχω δοκιμάσει να τα κόψω εντελώς, τίποτα. Το μόνο που κάνω τώρα είναι το σοκολατακι και έτσι ξεγελά τον εαυτό μου . Είναι αθροιστικά λιγότερο από το να φάω 6 σοκολάτες την Κυριακή ή ενάμιση κιλό γλυκά ζαχαροπλαστειου.τουλαχιστ ν αυτό δουλεύει σε εμένα.

----------


## Macgyver

αμα ειναι ενα σοκολατακι, ειναι οκ ......................καλα θα πας αν το τηρησεις .....υπομονη κι επιμονη χρειαζεται....

----------


## Rosie10

> αμα ειναι ενα σοκολατακι, ειναι οκ ......................καλα θα πας αν το τηρησεις .....υπομονη κι επιμονη χρειαζεται....


Ευτυχώς ναι....βέβαια σήμερα θέλω να φαω ένα ζαχαροπλαστειο αλλά συγκρατουμαι. 

Γιαούρτι σκέτο

2 σοκολατακια 

Παστιτσιο 

Και είμαι 2,2 κιλα κάτω

----------


## Macgyver

rosie , μην ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα , γιατι υποψιαζομαι οτι προκειμενου να δεις χαμηλοτερο νουμερο δεν πινεις πολυ νερο, που αδυνατιζει , κανει και καλο........ζυγιζομαι 1φορα τον μηνα , και αν το θυμηθω .....μακρια απο την κουζινα και τα ζαχαροπλαστεια !!! μεσομακροπροθεσμα θα δεις αποτελεσμα .....και τρωγε και μελι στο γιαουρτι, αν σαρεσει βεβαια .......λιγο τρως , και ετσι θα μπει ο οργανισμος σε κατασταση εκτακτης αναγκης , πραμα ανεπιθυμητο , διοτι θα κλεισει τον μεταβολισμο η θα τον μειωσει....
οι υδατανθρακες παχαινουν περισσοτερο απ τα λιπη , αλλα δεν κανει ναποκλεισεις μια ομαδα τροφιμων απ το διατροφολογιο σου ........... να προτιμας να τρως πρωτεινες .....

----------


## Rosie10

> rosie , μην ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα , γιατι υποψιαζομαι οτι προκειμενου να δεις χαμηλοτερο νουμερο δεν πινεις πολυ νερο, που αδυνατιζει , κανει και καλο........ζυγιζομαι 1φορα τον μηνα , και αν το θυμηθω .....μακρια απο την κουζινα και τα ζαχαροπλαστεια !!! μεσομακροπροθεσμα θα δεις αποτελεσμα .....και τρωγε και μελι στο γιαουρτι, αν σαρεσει βεβαια .......λιγο τρως , και ετσι θα μπει ο οργανισμος σε κατασταση εκτακτης αναγκης , πραμα ανεπιθυμητο , διοτι θα κλεισει τον μεταβολισμο η θα τον μειωσει....
> οι υδατανθρακες παχαινουν περισσοτερο απ τα λιπη , αλλα δεν κανει ναποκλεισεις μια ομαδα τροφιμων απ το διατροφολογιο σου ........... να προτιμας να τρως πρωτεινες .....


Σήμερα δεν έχασα γραμμάριο από εχθές. Όταν λέω γιαούρτι με μέλι, εννοώ ότι βάζω 2 κουταλιές της σούπας γεμάτες, και φουλάρω το κουτί με το γιαούρτι.....! 
Θέλω να χάσω αλλά 10 κιλα οπότε συνεχίζω .....
Τρωω από όλα, απλά μικρότερες μερίδες.
Πχ εχθές έφαγα παστίτσιο και το ίδιο θα φάω και σήμερα. Με το καθιερωμένο σοκολατακι σαν δεκατιανο. Δεν έχω αποκλείσει τίποτα. Απλά έχω πει ότι δε θα ξανακάνω βουλιμικο που για εμένα είναι τεράστια επιτυχία. Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι καθαρή εδώ και 6 ημέρες

----------


## Rosie10

> Σήμερα δεν έχασα γραμμάριο από εχθές. Όταν λέω γιαούρτι με μέλι, εννοώ ότι βάζω 2 κουταλιές της σούπας γεμάτες, και φουλάρω το κουτί με το γιαούρτι.....! 
> Θέλω να χάσω αλλά 10 κιλα οπότε συνεχίζω .....
> Τρωω από όλα, απλά μικρότερες μερίδες.
> Πχ εχθές έφαγα παστίτσιο και το ίδιο θα φάω και σήμερα. Με το καθιερωμένο σοκολατακι σαν δεκατιανο. Δεν έχω αποκλείσει τίποτα. Απλά έχω πει ότι δε θα ξανακάνω βουλιμικο που για εμένα είναι τεράστια επιτυχία. Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι καθαρή εδώ και 6 ημέρες


Πίνω σχεδον 2 λίτρα τσάι χωρίς ζάχαρη κάθε μέρα, και αν θέλω πίνω κι άλλο νερό.

----------


## Macgyver

ξερεις τι μου κανει εντυπωση ? θυμαμαι την δεκαετια του 80 , εβλεπες πολυ λιγοτερους παχεις ανθρωπους ( δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα ) απ οτι σημερα ......... και δεν υπηρχαν λαιτ προιοντα , τρωγαμε οτι υπηρχε ......... κι ομως .....

----------


## Rosie10

> ξερεις τι μου κανει εντυπωση ? θυμαμαι την δεκαετια του 80 , εβλεπες πολυ λιγοτερους παχεις ανθρωπους ( δεν αναφερομαι σε σενα ) απ οτι σημερα ......... και δεν υπηρχαν λαιτ προιοντα , τρωγαμε οτι υπηρχε ......... κι ομως .....


Ναι αλλά τότε έκαιγαν περισσότερες θερμίδες και πολλοί δεν είχαν λεφτά να αγοράσουν τα βασικά. Τωρα αγοράζουμε πακετα σοκολάτες, 
ντελιβερι ,και τρώμε σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο. Επίσης δεν ήταν καθηλωμένοι σε μια τηλεόραση, έβγαιναν συνέχεια έξω...κι εγώ δεν είμαι υπέρ των light για αυτό και δεν παίρνω. Απλά μειώνω την ποσότητα.

----------


## Rosie10

> Ναι αλλά τότε έκαιγαν περισσότερες θερμίδες και πολλοί δεν είχαν λεφτά να αγοράσουν τα βασικά. Τωρα αγοράζουμε πακετα σοκολάτες, 
> ντελιβερι ,και τρώμε σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο. Επίσης δεν ήταν καθηλωμένοι σε μια τηλεόραση, έβγαιναν συνέχεια έξω...κι εγώ δεν είμαι υπέρ των light για αυτό και δεν παίρνω. Απλά μειώνω την ποσότητα.


Ωστόσο αποφεύγω τη ζάχαρη και όσο μπορω τα γλυκά γιατί έχω υπερλιπιδαιμια κοντά 300. Ένα μήνα παλιά τα είχα μειώσει και είχε πέσει στο 180 ...
Στην τελική, όταν τρεφομουν μονο με αυτά ήμουν 10 κιλα πιο αδύνατη από όσο είμαι τώρα. Δεν παίζουν ρόλο στο βάρος. Η αύξηση βάρους οφείλεται καθαρά στην υπερπληθωρα θερμιδων πρόσληψης την οποία δεν καταλωνουμε.

----------


## Rosie10

Σήμερα λοιπόν, συνολικά 2,6 κιλα κάτω

Γιαουρτι προβειο πλήρες με 2 κουταλιες γεμάτες της σούπας μέλι 

1 σοκολατακι kit kat chunky 

Ρόφημα με κακαο και κανέλα 

Ψάρι με λαχανικά μεσημέρι 

Βραδυ το ίδιο 

Μόνο εγώ γράφω η είναι ιδέα μου ? :ρ

----------


## mindcrime

> Σήμερα λοιπόν, συνολικά 2,6 κιλα κάτω
> 
> Γιαουρτι προβειο πλήρες με 2 κουταλιες γεμάτες της σούπας μέλι 
> 
> 1 σοκολατακι kit kat chunky 
> 
> Ρόφημα με κακαο και κανέλα 
> 
> Ψάρι με λαχανικά μεσημέρι 
> ...


Εγώ τρωω σχεδόν τα ίδια κάθε μέρα για αυτο δεν γράφω. Απλως αλλάζω την εκτέλεση. Το πας γρήγορα και θα χτυπήσεις πλατω δηλαδη κάποια στιγμή δεν θα χανεις

----------


## Macgyver

> Ναι αλλά τότε έκαιγαν περισσότερες θερμίδες και πολλοί δεν είχαν λεφτά να αγοράσουν τα βασικά. Τωρα αγοράζουμε πακετα σοκολάτες, 
> ντελιβερι ,και τρώμε σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο. Επίσης δεν ήταν καθηλωμένοι σε μια τηλεόραση, έβγαιναν συνέχεια έξω...κι εγώ δεν είμαι υπέρ των light για αυτό και δεν παίρνω. Απλά μειώνω την ποσότητα.


Λεφτα υπηρχαν , περισσοτερα απο σημερα , οι τραπεζες εδιναν 26-28% επιτοκο, ειχες ενα σχετικα μικρο ποσο στην τραπεζα και ζουσες με τους τοκους ......ντελιβερυ δεν υπηρχε, γυρω στο 95 ξεκινησε ......σωστο αυτο για την τηλεορααση, μια και δεν υπηρχε ιδιωτικη τηλεοραση , το 90 ενεφανισθη , τωρα γιατι τρωμε σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο, ισχυει, δεν ξερω το γιατι , το πρωτο goodies ενμφανισθηκε γυρω στο 1990 .....πραματι βγαιναμε περισσοτερο εξω .....ενταξει εσυ , γενικα αναφερομαι ....

----------


## Rosie10

[QUOTE=mindcrime;1151076]Εγώ τρωω σχεδόν τα ίδια κάθε μέρα για αυτο δεν γράφω. Απλως αλλάζω την εκτέλεση. Το πας γρήγορα και θα χτυπήσεις πλατω δηλαδη κάποια στιγμή δεν φοβάμαι να φάω άλλο.....ίσως πάθω πάλι βουλιμικα. Νομίζω ότι εφόσον δεν πεινάω, δεν είναι κακό το ότι χάνω. Θα το πάω έτσι κι όσο χάσω. Έτσι κι αλλιώς πάντα ήμουν αδύνατη, ίσως ο οργανισμός μου δεν τα θέλει τα αιφνίδια κιλά και χάνω τόσο γρήγορα. Όταν δηλαδή έχεις συνηθίσει μια ζωή σε κάποια κιλά, τότε ο οργανισμός τείνει να επιστρέφει θεωρώ ..

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=Rosie10;1151107]


> . Όταν δηλαδή έχεις συνηθίσει μια ζωή σε κάποια κιλά, τότε ο οργανισμός τείνει να επιστρέφει θεωρώ ..


τοτε προσπαθεις να μπεις στην κατηγορια που μονο ο 1 σους 30 καταφερνει να μην ξαναπαρει τα κιλα που εχασε , καποια στιγμη, τα επομενα 5 χρονια ......

----------


## Rosie10

[QUOTE=Macgyver;1151177]


> τοτε προσπαθεις να μπεις στην κατηγορια που μονο ο 1 σους 30 καταφερνει να μην ξαναπαρει τα κιλα που εχασε , καποια στιγμη, τα επομενα 5 χρονια ......


Θα δούμε... πάντως σήμερα δεν έχασα γραμμάριο από εχθές. Φταίει μάλλον το γεγονός ότι δεν εκανα καθόλου γυμναστική...σήμερα θα φάω τα ίδια και θα κάνω πρόγραμμα τύπου body attack ή body combat για να συγκρίνω με αυριο πως θα είμαι.

----------


## Marilou

[QUOTE=Rosie10;1151182]


> Θα δούμε... πάντως σήμερα δεν έχασα γραμμάριο από εχθές. Φταίει μάλλον το γεγονός ότι δεν εκανα καθόλου γυμναστική...σήμερα θα φάω τα ίδια και θα κάνω πρόγραμμα τύπου body attack ή body combat για να συγκρίνω με αυριο πως θα είμαι.


Καλημερα !
Rosie10 αν περασουν τρεις μερες και δεν χανεις γραμμαριο κατι εχει μπλοκαρει τον μεταβολισμο σου .
Αυτο μπορει να ειναι ή η ληψει καποια τροφης ή η ασκηση ή το ωραριο των γευματων σου .

Δες τι απο αυτα τα τρια μπορεις να μετατρεψεις και θα δεις θα ξεμπλοκαρεις.

Να σε ρωτησω εχεις δοκιμάσει την διατροφη βαση της ομαδας αιματος σου που ειναι η νουμερα ενα γιατι λαμβανεις ολες τις τροφες που επιτρεποντε βαση αυτης και ετσι δεν στερείσαι τιποτα .

----------


## Rosie10

[QUOTE=Marilou;1151203]


> Καλημερα !
> Rosie10 αν περασουν τρεις μερες και δεν χανεις γραμμαριο κατι εχει μπλοκαρει τον μεταβολισμο σου .
> Αυτο μπορει να ειναι ή η ληψει καποια τροφης ή η ασκηση ή το ωραριο των γευματων σου .
> 
> Δες τι απο αυτα τα τρια μπορεις να μετατρεψεις και θα δεις θα ξεμπλοκαρεις.
> 
> Να σε ρωτησω εχεις δοκιμάσει την διατροφη βαση της ομαδας αιματος σου που ειναι η νουμερα ενα γιατι λαμβανεις ολες τις τροφες που επιτρεποντε βαση αυτης και ετσι δεν στερείσαι τιποτα .


Όχι....θα το ψάξω κάποια στιγμή, τώρα επειδή είμαι σε περιοδο εξεταστικης και δεν έχω τόσο χρόνο, ακολουθώ αυτό το πρόγραμμα και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένη. 
Πιστεύω δεν έχασα γιατί εχθές διάβαζα όλη μέρα. Όπως κάθε μέρα απλά δεν έκανα 1 ώρα γυμναστική.

----------


## mindcrime

Για πες έκανες body combat? Οι τενόντων σου πως ειναι; Αντέξανε;

----------


## Rosie10

> Για πες έκανες body combat? Οι τενόντων σου πως ειναι; Αντέξανε;


Έκανα βέβαια! Είμαι περίεργη να ζυγιστω αύριο. Αν δεν έχω χάσει, σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να μειώσω το μέλι στο γιαούρτι χάχα. 
Πραγματικά θέλω τόσο πολύ να φάω μέχρι να σκάσω αλλά μετά σκέφτομαι τους εμετούς και λέω άστο καλύτερα. Επίσης η προσπάθεια μου τόσες μέρες θα πάει τζάμπα....
Ευτυχώς δεν έχω ξανακάνει βουλιμικο. 
Σημερα στο τσακ ήμουν και έφαγα 3 καραμέλες μπας και ηρεμήσω. Υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα είχα φάει ενα μεγαλο κουτί νουτελα, ζεστη ζεστη από το φουρνο μικροκυμάτων ....
Συγκρατηστε μεεεεε

----------


## mindcrime

> Έκανα βέβαια! Είμαι περίεργη να ζυγιστω αύριο. Αν δεν έχω χάσει, σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να μειώσω το μέλι στο γιαούρτι χάχα. 
> Πραγματικά θέλω τόσο πολύ να φάω μέχρι να σκάσω αλλά μετά σκέφτομαι τους εμετούς και λέω άστο καλύτερα. Επίσης η προσπάθεια μου τόσες μέρες θα πάει τζάμπα....
> Ευτυχώς δεν έχω ξανακάνει βουλιμικο. 
> Σημερα στο τσακ ήμουν και έφαγα 3 καραμέλες μπας και ηρεμήσω. Υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα είχα φάει ενα μεγαλο κουτί νουτελα, ζεστη ζεστη από το φουρνο μικροκυμάτων ....
> Συγκρατηστε μεεεεε


Τι ύψος εχεις και ποσα κιλα είσαι που το έχεις πάρει τοσο πατριωτικα;

----------


## Nightshark

εγώ σήμερα έφαγα ένα κομμάτι μουσακά το μεσημέρι κ τώρα για βράδυ έφαγα μια κρέπα ευτυχώς θέμα κιλών δεν έχω μέχρι στιγμής έχω πολύ καλό μεταβολισμό

----------


## Marilou

[QUOTE=Rosie10;1151221]


> Όχι....θα το ψάξω κάποια στιγμή, τώρα επειδή είμαι σε περιοδο εξεταστικης και δεν έχω τόσο χρόνο, ακολουθώ αυτό το πρόγραμμα και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένη. 
> Πιστεύω δεν έχασα γιατί εχθές διάβαζα όλη μέρα. Όπως κάθε μέρα απλά δεν έκανα 1 ώρα γυμναστική.


Καλημερα!

Οντως μπορει η γυμναστικη σου να ειναι αυτη που ενεργοποιεί τον μεταβολισμο σου και να ευθυνεται σε αυτο οτι δεν εχασες.
Να ξερεις μιση ωριτσα την ημερα εντονου περπατήματος ισωδυναμη με την ωριαια γυμναστικη που λογο υποχρεωσεων μπορει να μην προλαβαινεις .
Απ οτι διαβαζω αν καταφερεις και δεν κανεις βουλιμικο επεισοδιο τον στοχο σου τον εχεις στο τσεπάκι σου .Νομιζω αυτα τα επεισοδια ειναι το μεγαλο σου αγκαθι και καθαρα με αυτα πρεπει να μαθεις να πολεμας .
Αποφασιστικοτητα και θεληση εχεις οποτε με λιγο παραπανω υπομονη θα τα χασεις ,ας ειναι και σε μεγαλυτερο διαστημα ,δεν εχει σημασια ,να σου πω ειναι και καλυτερα ,αλλα πιστευω θα φτασεις εκει που θες !

----------


## Rosie10

[QUOTE=Marilou;1151291]


> Καλημερα!
> 
> Οντως μπορει η γυμναστικη σου να ειναι αυτη που ενεργοποιεί τον μεταβολισμο σου και να ευθυνεται σε αυτο οτι δεν εχασες.
> Να ξερεις μιση ωριτσα την ημερα εντονου περπατήματος ισωδυναμη με την ωριαια γυμναστικη που λογο υποχρεωσεων μπορει να μην προλαβαινεις .
> Απ οτι διαβαζω αν καταφερεις και δεν κανεις βουλιμικο επεισοδιο τον στοχο σου τον εχεις στο τσεπάκι σου .Νομιζω αυτα τα επεισοδια ειναι το μεγαλο σου αγκαθι και καθαρα με αυτα πρεπει να μαθεις να πολεμας .
> Αποφασιστικοτητα και θεληση εχεις οποτε με λιγο παραπανω υπομονη θα τα χασεις ,ας ειναι και σε μεγαλυτερο διαστημα ,δεν εχει σημασια ,να σου πω ειναι και καλυτερα ,αλλα πιστευω θα φτασεις εκει που θες !


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!! Νιώθω στήριξη με αυτά τα λόγια....σήμερα που ζυγιστηκα πάλι δεν έχω χάσει γραμμάριο. Είμαι 3 ημέρες στα ίδια κιλα. Δηλαδη σε 10 ημέρες έχω χάσει 2,6 κιλα.
Δε θα το βαλω κατω όμως. Γιατί υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα έλεγα, αφού δε χάνω ας φάω. Τώρα όμως δε θα φάω. 
Ωστόσο μια νουτέλα ολόκληρη θα την έτρωγα......

----------


## Rosie10

Δεν αντεξα.....ενώ είχα βαλει το φαγητο να ζεσταίνεται, για κάποιο λόγο, έφαγα πολλά γλυκά.....και ήξερα ότι σε 5 λεπτα θα φάω. ευτυχώς δεν έκανα εμετο. 
Δεν αντέχω στη σκέψη ότι αύριο θα είμαι παραπάνω κιλα...το μετάνιωσα...δε μπορούσα να συγκρατηθω. 
Μήπως φταίει η απογοήτευση ότι είμαι στα ίδια κιλα 3 ημέρες. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ίσως δεν έχω χάσει γιατί δεν πεινούσα αλλά έτρωγα αυτό που είχα προγραμματίσει να φάω.

----------


## Marilou

> Δεν αντεξα.....ενώ είχα βαλει το φαγητο να ζεσταίνεται, για κάποιο λόγο, έφαγα πολλά γλυκά.....και ήξερα ότι σε 5 λεπτα θα φάω. ευτυχώς δεν έκανα εμετο. 
> Δεν αντέχω στη σκέψη ότι αύριο θα είμαι παραπάνω κιλα...το μετάνιωσα...δε μπορούσα να συγκρατηθω. 
> *Μήπως φταίει η απογοήτευση ότι είμαι στα ίδια κιλα 3 ημέρες*. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ίσως δεν έχω χάσει γιατί δεν πεινούσα αλλά έτρωγα αυτό που είχα προγραμματίσει να φάω.


Αυτο εννουσα οταν σου ειπα οτι ειναι το μεγαλο σου αγκαθι στην ολη προσπαθεια σου.Να μαθεις απο τι πηγάζει αυτη σου η αντιδραση ,ειναι τελικα η απογοητευση του αποτελεσματος σου ή κατι αλλο?

Ξερεις κατι οτι εγινε εγινε ,δεν θα σε βοηθησει κοριτσι μου να το σκεφτεσαι ολο αυτο και το κυριοτερο μην ζυγιστεις αυριο για να μην απογοητετεις και αλλο.
Ασε να ξερεις οτι τα κιλα που θα δεις αυριο δεν θα ειναι καθαρα το αποτελεσμα των σημερινων γλυκων γι αυτο και ολη η φιλοσοφια να το πω της διατροφης απαγορευει το καθημερινο ζυγισμα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν δειχνει το πραγματικο σου βαρος .

Συνεχιζεις καθαρα το προγραμμα σου ελάττωσε λιγακι την μεριδα σου μην παρεκλεινεις γενικα απο το προγραμμα σου .
Βρε λιγακι χρονο παραπανω να γυμναστης ή να περπατησεις και θα δεις θα πανε ολα καλα και σιγουρα ενα επεισόδιο δεν θα σε κανει να τα παρατησεις .Απλα θεωρησε οτι μεγαλωσε λιγακι ο χρονος που θα χρειαστείς για να πετυχεις τον στοχο σου .
Αμελητέο δηλαδη σε ολη αυτη την πραγματικα δυσκολη προσπαθεια σου .

Ολα καλα προχωράς χωρις να το σκεφτεσαι !

----------


## Rosie10

> Αυτο εννουσα οταν σου ειπα οτι ειναι το μεγαλο σου αγκαθι στην ολη προσπαθεια σου.Να μαθεις απο τι πηγάζει αυτη σου η αντιδραση ,ειναι τελικα η απογοητευση του αποτελεσματος σου ή κατι αλλο?
> 
> Ξερεις κατι οτι εγινε εγινε ,δεν θα σε βοηθησει κοριτσι μου να το σκεφτεσαι ολο αυτο και το κυριοτερο μην ζυγιστεις αυριο για να μην απογοητετεις και αλλο.
> Ασε να ξερεις οτι τα κιλα που θα δεις αυριο δεν θα ειναι καθαρα το αποτελεσμα των σημερινων γλυκων γι αυτο και ολη η φιλοσοφια να το πω της διατροφης απαγορευει το καθημερινο ζυγισμα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν δειχνει το πραγματικο σου βαρος .
> 
> Συνεχιζεις καθαρα το προγραμμα σου ελάττωσε λιγακι την μεριδα σου μην παρεκλεινεις γενικα απο το προγραμμα σου .
> Βρε λιγακι χρονο παραπανω να γυμναστης ή να περπατησεις και θα δεις θα πανε ολα καλα και σιγουρα ενα επεισόδιο δεν θα σε κανει να τα παρατησεις .Απλα θεωρησε οτι μεγαλωσε λιγακι ο χρονος που θα χρειαστείς για να πετυχεις τον στοχο σου .
> Αμελητέο δηλαδη σε ολη αυτη την πραγματικα δυσκολη προσπαθεια σου .
> 
> Ολα καλα προχωράς χωρις να το σκεφτεσαι !


Παρατηρώντας το πρόγραμμα μου επειδή καταγράφω ότι τρώω, είδα ότι οι θερμιδες τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες ήταν περισσότερες. Είχα επαναπαυθεί γιατί έβλεπα ότι χάνω .
Οπότε φταίει το ότι πλέον βγάζω άνετα τη γυμναστική, οπότε θέλει αύξηση, και μείωση θερμίδων. 
Αυτό θα κάνω από αύριο. 
Βασικα σε 1 ώρα δίνω μάθημα και έχω λίγο άγχος...το ότι έφαγα πολύ όμως με εμποδίζει να έχω καθαρό μυαλό. 
Δηλαδη τα έκανα χάλια....
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη στήριξη....την έχω ανάγκη...μακάρι να μείνω σε αυτό το υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο και να μην κάνω κ άλλα...

----------


## Marilou

> Παρατηρώντας το πρόγραμμα μου επειδή καταγράφω ότι τρώω, είδα ότι οι θερμιδες τις τελευταίες 3 ημέρες ήταν περισσότερες. Είχα επαναπαυθεί γιατί έβλεπα ότι χάνω .
> Οπότε φταίει το ότι πλέον βγάζω άνετα τη γυμναστική, οπότε θέλει αύξηση, και μείωση θερμίδων. 
> Αυτό θα κάνω από αύριο. 
> Βασικα σε 1 ώρα δίνω μάθημα και έχω λίγο άγχος...*το ότι έφαγα πολύ όμως με εμποδίζει να έχω καθαρό μυαλό.* 
> Δηλαδη τα έκανα χάλια....
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη στήριξη....την έχω ανάγκη...μακάρι να μείνω σε αυτό το υπερφαγικο επεισόδιο και να μην κάνω κ άλλα...


Το οτι εφαγες πολυ μονο βάρος και νύστα μπορει να σου φερει .Η σκεψη οτι χαλασες ολο αυτο και οι τυψεις σου σου θολωνουν το μυαλο ,οποτε τις πετας αυτες,αμεσα κιολας .....
Αστες προς το παρον ωστε να καθαρισει το μυαλο σου και σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα στο μαθημα σου !

Καλη επιτυχία και ολα αυτα θα τα σκεφτεις μετα το μαθημα !

----------


## Macgyver

να τρως δυο βραστα αυγα /μερα , ειναι βομβα βιταμινων ο κροκος , και εχει 6-7 γραμ. πρωτεινες το καθε ασπραδι, + οτι μπουχτιζεις , ειναι μυθος οτι ανεβαζουν την χοληστερινη 2 αυγα/μερα ....................

----------


## giorgos panou

Rosie10 ,καλησπερα και απο εμενα, αφου σου γραφουν ολη απο ενα προγραμμα διετολογιας γιατι να μην σου γραψω και εγω ενα ε?χαχα
Οχι ,αστειευομαι, απεναντιας η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το καλητερο που εχεις να κανεις το καιρο αυτον που εχεις την εξεταστικη σου περιοδο ειναι να σταματησεις τελειος να ασχολεισαι με τα κιλα και τις ζυγριες, ξανα αναιβα στην ζυγαρια οταν τελειωσεις τις εξετασεις. 
Ξερεις κατι, το καλητερο πραγμα ειναι να βαζουμε στοχους στην ζωη μας καθε φορα με σειρα προτεραιοτητας, οχι οπως να ειναι, αυτην τη στιγμη ο σημαντικος σου στοχος ειναι τα μαθηματα! η διαιτα μπορει ν γινει πιο μετα, συγουρα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν την κανεις 1 μηνα μετα, συγουρα δεν θα παθεις κατι εαν παρεις μερικα κιλα . Σταλεω διοτις και παραπανω αγχος θα εχεις, αφου θα εχεις στο μυαλο σου δυο στοχους τη διαιτα και τα μαθηματα σου,κι πιο επικυνδηνο ειναι να αποτυχης, οπου για φαντασου να αποτυχεις στα μαθηματα? και τελος , λογο του οτι διαβαζεις εχεις αναγκη την ζαχαρη ,τα γλυκα δλδ , οπως και υδατανθρακες οπου βοηθαν στην μνυμη,απεναντιας εαν κανεις τωρα δυνατη διαιτα θα στερηθεις πολλα συστατικα, πρωτεινες ,υδατανθρακες ,αμινοξεα,κκι γενικα διαφορα ιχνοστοιχεια οπου σε βοηθαν στο διαβασμα και στην αποδωση. 
Οταν τελειωσεις με τα μαθηματα σου, εισαι νεα κοπελα, και λογο της χαρα που θα εχεις απο την επιτυχια σου, θα εχεις ακομα πιο μεγαλη δυναμη για να αδυνατησης! θα μπορεις μετα, οπου δεν θα εχεις το αγχος των μαθηματων σου να κανεις πολυ πιο εξαντλητικη διαιτα, αν κι αν θες να ακουσεις εμενα - ως προιν αθλητη πυγμαχιας&κικ μποξινγκ, οπου τα κιλα για εμας μετραγαν παρα πολυ αφου αλλαζαμε κατηγορια καθε περιπου 5 κιλα αρα καταλαβαινεις ποσο ρολο ειχαν, ετσι αυτο που θα σου ελεγα να μετρας πιο πολυ δεν ειναι οι θερμιδες που τρως, το ποσες εχουν τα γευματα σου, το καθε πιατο σου ,επειδη ειναι πολυ περιπλοκο καλητερα κι πιο ευκολο ειναι να μετρας αυτες που καις, οταν δλδ γυμναζεσαι και οταν περπατας, εαν κανεις αεροβια γυμναστικη για παραδηγμα καθε μερα , 3 ωρες πριν κοιμηθεις θα ξερεις οτι ειναι το μεγιστο σου, αρα ειναι πιο ευκολο να τις μετρας, επισης θα μπορουσες - συγνωμη κιολας - σε συνενοησει με το αγορι σου- να υπολογιζεις ακομα και τις θερμιδες που καις οταν κανετε σεξ. Ετσι θα μετρας πολυ πιο ευκολα, παρα το καθε φαγητο, καθε μπουκια.αν κι το σωστοτερο ειναι και τα δυο να μετρας, αλλα ειναι λιγο βαρετο νομιζω, διοτις οταν θα βλεπεις οτι θα φευγουν τα κιλα σου γρηγορα γρηγορα ποιος ο λογοςε να μετρας μετα τοσο λεπτομερος τα παντα ?

----------


## Rosie10

> Το οτι εφαγες πολυ μονο βάρος και νύστα μπορει να σου φερει .Η σκεψη οτι χαλασες ολο αυτο και οι τυψεις σου σου θολωνουν το μυαλο ,οποτε τις πετας αυτες,αμεσα κιολας .....
> Αστες προς το παρον ωστε να καθαρισει το μυαλο σου και σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα στο μαθημα σου !
> 
> Καλη επιτυχία και ολα αυτα θα τα σκεφτεις μετα το μαθημα !


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η αλήθεια είναι πως και μετά το μάθημα έφαγα αρκετά γλυκά από το άγχος....οπότε τη σημερινή την ονόμασα free day... χάλια όλη η προσπάθεια των 10 ημερών....ούτε γυμναστική θα κάνω γιατί βγήκα έξω για περπάτημα...θα τη σβήσω από τη μνήμη μου αυτή τη μέρα. Απλά εύχομαι αυριο να μην είμαι περισσότερα κιλα γιατί θα απογοητευτώ παρσ πολύ. Όχι ότι δε θα είμαι με τόσο που έφαγα σήμερα αλλά νταξει....ακόμα και τώρα τόσες ώρες μετά τα γλυκά νοιώθω λες και έφαγα τώρα. Τόσο πολύ έσκασα από τη λαιμαργία μου.. λυπάμαι τον εαυτό μου ... μη δω γλυκο ...αμέσως να το εξαφανίσω.

----------


## Rosie10

> να τρως δυο βραστα αυγα /μερα , ειναι βομβα βιταμινων ο κροκος , και εχει 6-7 γραμ. πρωτεινες το καθε ασπραδι, + οτι μπουχτιζεις , ειναι μυθος οτι ανεβαζουν την χοληστερινη 2 αυγα/μερα ....................


Συμφωνώ με αυτό. Αλλά ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα? Οτι δεν τα πουλανε δύο δύο. Οπότε αν έχω στο σπίτι περισσότερα, θα τα φάω ολα . Για αυτό φροντιζω να έχω στο σπίτι οτι πρόκειται να φάω μέσα στη μέρα. 
Παλιά όταν είχα διαφορα, εκανα βουλιμικα . Πχ και σήμερα έφαγα 3 πακετα σοκολατακια twix, mars, σοκοφρετακια,kit kat... 
Δεν έχω μέτρο στο φαγητό. Είναι απαίσιο αυτό...

----------


## Rosie10

> Rosie10 ,καλησπερα και απο εμενα, αφου σου γραφουν ολη απο ενα προγραμμα διετολογιας γιατι να μην σου γραψω και εγω ενα ε?χαχα
> Οχι ,αστειευομαι, απεναντιας η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι το καλητερο που εχεις να κανεις το καιρο αυτον που εχεις την εξεταστικη σου περιοδο ειναι να σταματησεις τελειος να ασχολεισαι με τα κιλα και τις ζυγριες, ξανα αναιβα στην ζυγαρια οταν τελειωσεις τις εξετασεις. 
> Ξερεις κατι, το καλητερο πραγμα ειναι να βαζουμε στοχους στην ζωη μας καθε φορα με σειρα προτεραιοτητας, οχι οπως να ειναι, αυτην τη στιγμη ο σημαντικος σου στοχος ειναι τα μαθηματα! η διαιτα μπορει ν γινει πιο μετα, συγουρα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν την κανεις 1 μηνα μετα, συγουρα δεν θα παθεις κατι εαν παρεις μερικα κιλα . Σταλεω διοτις και παραπανω αγχος θα εχεις, αφου θα εχεις στο μυαλο σου δυο στοχους τη διαιτα και τα μαθηματα σου,κι πιο επικυνδηνο ειναι να αποτυχης, οπου για φαντασου να αποτυχεις στα μαθηματα? και τελος , λογο του οτι διαβαζεις εχεις αναγκη την ζαχαρη ,τα γλυκα δλδ , οπως και υδατανθρακες οπου βοηθαν στην μνυμη,απεναντιας εαν κανεις τωρα δυνατη διαιτα θα στερηθεις πολλα συστατικα, πρωτεινες ,υδατανθρακες ,αμινοξεα,κκι γενικα διαφορα ιχνοστοιχεια οπου σε βοηθαν στο διαβασμα και στην αποδωση. 
> Οταν τελειωσεις με τα μαθηματα σου, εισαι νεα κοπελα, και λογο της χαρα που θα εχεις απο την επιτυχια σου, θα εχεις ακομα πιο μεγαλη δυναμη για να αδυνατησης! θα μπορεις μετα, οπου δεν θα εχεις το αγχος των μαθηματων σου να κανεις πολυ πιο εξαντλητικη διαιτα, αν κι αν θες να ακουσεις εμενα - ως προιν αθλητη πυγμαχιας&κικ μποξινγκ, οπου τα κιλα για εμας μετραγαν παρα πολυ αφου αλλαζαμε κατηγορια καθε περιπου 5 κιλα αρα καταλαβαινεις ποσο ρολο ειχαν, ετσι αυτο που θα σου ελεγα να μετρας πιο πολυ δεν ειναι οι θερμιδες που τρως, το ποσες εχουν τα γευματα σου, το καθε πιατο σου ,επειδη ειναι πολυ περιπλοκο καλητερα κι πιο ευκολο ειναι να μετρας αυτες που καις, οταν δλδ γυμναζεσαι και οταν περπατας, εαν κανεις αεροβια γυμναστικη για παραδηγμα καθε μερα , 3 ωρες πριν κοιμηθεις θα ξερεις οτι ειναι το μεγιστο σου, αρα ειναι πιο ευκολο να τις μετρας, επισης θα μπορουσες - συγνωμη κιολας - σε συνενοησει με το αγορι σου- να υπολογιζεις ακομα και τις θερμιδες που καις οταν κανετε σεξ. Ετσι θα μετρας πολυ πιο ευκολα, παρα το καθε φαγητο, καθε μπουκια.αν κι το σωστοτερο ειναι και τα δυο να μετρας, αλλα ειναι λιγο βαρετο νομιζω, διοτις οταν θα βλεπεις οτι θα φευγουν τα κιλα σου γρηγορα γρηγορα ποιος ο λογοςε να μετρας μετα τοσο λεπτομερος τα παντα ?


Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Το θέμα είναι ότι η δουλειά μου είναι ακόμα πιο πιεστικη και τώρα που έχω εξεταστική, έχω παρει αδεια. Οπότε τώρα που μένω σπιτι είναι τρομερή ευκαιρία να χάσω τα κιλά που πήρα. Επίσης όλο το αναβάλω και έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μη μου κάνουν ούτε οι πιτζάμες μου. Δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ επειδή με σφίγγει το παντελόνι. Δηλαδη ειναι βασανιστήριο. Δεν αντέχω να περιμένω άλλο. Η τώρα η ποτέ. Χαϊδεύω τα αυτιά μου τόσο καιρό και λέω, δεν πειράζει και δεν πειράζει. Αλλα όχι.  Δε μπορώ να ντρέπομαι για την εμφάνιση μου και να αποφεύγω να δω γνωστούς μου για να μην ακούσω το χαρακτηρισμό οτι παχυνα. Στην τελική δεν το κάνω για κανένα. Το κάνω για εμένα. Με βλέπω αποκρουστική στον καθρέφτη και ειδικά όταν δε μου μπαίνει κανένα παντελόνι, καμία φούστα και φοράω μόνο μια φόρμα, τη μοναδική που μου χωράει. 
Επίσης τα 2 κιλα που έχασα, σε 10 ημέρες, τα έχασα χωρίς να πεινασω καθόλου. Δε στερούμαι κάτι ,απλά δεν έκανα βουλιμικα επεισόδια των 10 χιλιάδων θερμίδων στην καθισια. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα που έκανα το πρώτο αλλά χωρίς εμετο ευτυχώς. Και το σοκολατακι μου έτρωγα κάθε μέρα αυτές τις 10 ημέρες. Θέλω όσο τίποτα να χάσω τα 12 κιλα . Μακάρι να γινόταν αμέσως. Δεν έχω ξαναβρεθεί σε τέτοια κατάσταση, να πρέπει να χάσω τόσα πολλά κιλά....

----------


## giorgos panou

Δεν γνωριζα οτι ειναι ευκερια τωρα, ουτε οτι ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα, σε αυτην την περιπτωση συμφωνω μαζι σου πρεπει να χασεις τα κιλα που λες.
Αυτο που εχω ενσταση και θα σου ελεγα να το αποφυγεις ειναι τους εμετους , ειναι μεγα σφαλμα ,το εκανε μια κοπελα πολυ δικη μου και ποκτησαι κουσουρη για ολη της ζωη απο αυτην την κακη της τη συνηθεια, αποφυγετω, πιεζεται ο εγκεφαλος σου καθε φρα λογο του οτι δεν ειναι απο φυσηκα ετεια ο εμετος , καταστρεφεις ακομα και την ακοη σου! Ειναι κριμας, υπαρχουν τοσοι αλλοι τροποι να χασεις τα κιλα σου, και οπως σου εγραψα πριν σημασια δεν εχει μονο ποσες θεερμιδες τρως αλλα και ποσες καις, αν μπορεις λοιπον να αλλαξεις την ζωη σου ,με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να καις παραπανω ,θα δεις διαφορα.
Θα σου γραψω μερικα παραδηγματα οπως τα θυμαμαι απο τους διαιτολογους οπου μας ειχε βαλει ο συλογος μας .Θυμαμαι οτι ακομα και η ομιλια βοηθαει, δλδ οταν εισαι με παρεα και μηλας εντονα καταναλωνεις θεερμιδες, το περπατιμα φυσηκα, το να κανεις δουλειες σπιτι σου,ενα αλλο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν ο τροπος οπου κανουμε μπανιο ,εαν τον αλλαξουμε μπορουμε να καιμε πολυ παραπανω θερμιδες καθε μερα, αν δλδ καθεσαι μεσα στο μπανιο λιγο παραπανω, κι χωρις να εισαι ξαπλομενη στην μπανιερα αλλα ορθια κι η κινησεις με το σφουγκαρει βοηθαν στην καταναλωσει .Ενα αλλο ειναι και η σεξουαλικη μας ζωη, πολλες φορες -συγνωμη για το ιδιαιτερο του θεματος - οταν κανουμε σεξ, πολλες φορες εχουμε ως συνωνυμο της ικανοποιησης μας την ανεση μας, δλδ προτειμουμε στασεις αραχτες, εαν αλλαξουμε αυτη την συνηθεια θα υπαρξει αλλος ενας πολυ καλος τρπος για να καψουμε θερμιδες χωρις να κανουμε κατι τρομερο στο προγραμμα μας.Ασε που θα ευχαριστηθει και ο συντροφος σου διοτι πολλες φορες και οταν μια σχεση ειναι μακροχρονια το σεξ καποιες φορες ειτε αθελα μας ειτε οχι γινεται εγωστικη πραξη ευχαριστησης, ειδικα απο τις γυναικες, πολλες φορες λογο του οτι υπαρχει η παραδωση να πρεπει ο ανδρας να ειναι καλος παρτενερ δεν αντιδραει, ετσι αναγκαζομαστε να γινομεθα σκευος ηδωνης! -ξεφυγα απο το θεμα, συγνωμη βρηκα μια γωνιτσα να βγαλω το παραπονω μου κι εγω ο κακομοιρος αφου αλλου δεν τολμω! ,διοτις η τρομοκρατια θα με ριμαξει! ,χαχα - Λοιπον, με τα παραπανω παραδηγματα θελω να σου αποδηξω οτι μπορεις με πολυ ευκολους τροπους, χωρις καν να εχεις βαλει προγραμμα γυμναστικης -οπου θα πρεπει να βαλεις, εννοειτε- μπορεις λοιπον με μικρες καθημερινες σου αλλαγες να καιες πολυ μεγαλο αριθμο απο θερμιδες , με τετοιο τροπο οπου δεν θα το καταλαβαινεις και ετσι δεν θα επιτρεπεις συνειδητα στον εαυτο σου ακομα και εαν πιναει να φας πιο πολυ.
Οσον αφορα για το φαγητο εκει εχω να σου προτεινω αλλα πραματα, αλλα ειναι αλλο θεμα αυτο, αρκετα σε κουρασα ειδη.

----------


## Rosie10

> Δεν γνωριζα οτι ειναι ευκερια τωρα, ουτε οτι ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα, σε αυτην την περιπτωση συμφωνω μαζι σου πρεπει να χασεις τα κιλα που λες.
> Αυτο που εχω ενσταση και θα σου ελεγα να το αποφυγεις ειναι τους εμετους , ειναι μεγα σφαλμα ,το εκανε μια κοπελα πολυ δικη μου και ποκτησαι κουσουρη για ολη της ζωη απο αυτην την κακη της τη συνηθεια, αποφυγετω, πιεζεται ο εγκεφαλος σου καθε φρα λογο του οτι δεν ειναι απο φυσηκα ετεια ο εμετος , καταστρεφεις ακομα και την ακοη σου! Ειναι κριμας, υπαρχουν τοσοι αλλοι τροποι να χασεις τα κιλα σου, και οπως σου εγραψα πριν σημασια δεν εχει μονο ποσες θεερμιδες τρως αλλα και ποσες καις, αν μπορεις λοιπον να αλλαξεις την ζωη σου ,με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να καις παραπανω ,θα δεις διαφορα.
> Θα σου γραψω μερικα παραδηγματα οπως τα θυμαμαι απο τους διαιτολογους οπου μας ειχε βαλει ο συλογος μας .Θυμαμαι οτι ακομα και η ομιλια βοηθαει, δλδ οταν εισαι με παρεα και μηλας εντονα καταναλωνεις θεερμιδες, το περπατιμα φυσηκα, το να κανεις δουλειες σπιτι σου,ενα αλλο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ηταν ο τροπος οπου κανουμε μπανιο ,εαν τον αλλαξουμε μπορουμε να καιμε πολυ παραπανω θερμιδες καθε μερα, αν δλδ καθεσαι μεσα στο μπανιο λιγο παραπανω, κι χωρις να εισαι ξαπλομενη στην μπανιερα αλλα ορθια κι η κινησεις με το σφουγκαρει βοηθαν στην καταναλωσει .Ενα αλλο ειναι και η σεξουαλικη μας ζωη, πολλες φορες -συγνωμη για το ιδιαιτερο του θεματος - οταν κανουμε σεξ, πολλες φορες εχουμε ως συνωνυμο της ικανοποιησης μας την ανεση μας, δλδ προτειμουμε στασεις αραχτες, εαν αλλαξουμε αυτη την συνηθεια θα υπαρξει αλλος ενας πολυ καλος τρπος για να καψουμε θερμιδες χωρις να κανουμε κατι τρομερο στο προγραμμα μας.Ασε που θα ευχαριστηθει και ο συντροφος σου διοτι πολλες φορες και οταν μια σχεση ειναι μακροχρονια το σεξ καποιες φορες ειτε αθελα μας ειτε οχι γινεται εγωστικη πραξη ευχαριστησης, ειδικα απο τις γυναικες, πολλες φορες λογο του οτι υπαρχει η παραδωση να πρεπει ο ανδρας να ειναι καλος παρτενερ δεν αντιδραει, ετσι αναγκαζομαστε να γινομεθα σκευος ηδωνης! -ξεφυγα απο το θεμα, συγνωμη βρηκα μια γωνιτσα να βγαλω το παραπονω μου κι εγω ο κακομοιρος αφου αλλου δεν τολμω! ,διοτις η τρομοκρατια θα με ριμαξει! ,χαχα - Λοιπον, με τα παραπανω παραδηγματα θελω να σου αποδηξω οτι μπορεις με πολυ ευκολους τροπους, χωρις καν να εχεις βαλει προγραμμα γυμναστικης -οπου θα πρεπει να βαλεις, εννοειτε- μπορεις λοιπον με μικρες καθημερινες σου αλλαγες να καιες πολυ μεγαλο αριθμο απο θερμιδες , με τετοιο τροπο οπου δεν θα το καταλαβαινεις και ετσι δεν θα επιτρεπεις συνειδητα στον εαυτο σου ακομα και εαν πιναει να φας πιο πολυ.
> Οσον αφορα για το φαγητο εκει εχω να σου προτεινω αλλα πραματα, αλλα ειναι αλλο θεμα αυτο, αρκετα σε κουρασα ειδη.


Μα δε θέλω να κάνω εμετούς, μόνοι τους έρχονται. Σκέψου να έχεις φάει 4 πιτες σουβλάκια και από πάνω 2 σοκολάτες. Το σώμα αντιδρά και έρχεται ο εμετός αφού δε χωράει όλη αυτή η ποσότητα στην κοιλιά. 
Στην παρούσα φάση, έχω εξεταστική οποτε μένω σπίτι και διαβάζω. Λόγω κιόλας του λοκ νταουν, δε μπορώ να έρχομαι σε επαφή με κόσμο. Οπότε θα μείνω στο να μετράω τις θερμιδες που παίρνω. Το λέω γιατί δεν έχω το χρόνο να κάνω δραστηριότητες ώστε να χάσω. Δηλαδη ποσες θερμιδες να χάσεις στο μπάνιο, όταν βιάζεσαι και κανεις ένα ντουζ σε 5 λεπτά γιατί πρέπει να επιστρέψεις στο διάβασμα? 
Οσον αφορα τον αλλο τροπο που λες , δεν έχω αγόρι. 
Γενικά, σκέψου ότι η καθημερινότητα μου είναι στο σπίτι να διαβάζω και μια ώρα να κάνω τη γυμναστική μου. 
Οπότε πρέπει να προσέχω να μην ξανακάνω υπερφαγικα-βουλιμικα και θα τα χάσω τα 10 κιλα που έμειναν.

----------


## giorgos panou

Συγνωμη, μιλας ,αληθεια?? εφαγες μονη σου, μια κοπελα 4 σουβλακια?/? και μετα εφαγες και σοκολατες απο πανω?? 
Πως γινεται αυτο??

----------


## Rosie10

> Συγνωμη, μιλας ,αληθεια?? εφαγες μονη σου, μια κοπελα 4 σουβλακια?/? και μετα εφαγες και σοκολατες απο πανω?? 
> Πως γινεται αυτο??


Κι ομως , είχα πάρει 4 πίτες, με μπιφτέκι γεμιστό, με γύρο κοτόπουλο, με κασερλι κεμπαπ και με γύρο χοιρινο. Και μετά έφαγα 2 σοκολάτες... κι όμως γίνεται. Τα κιλα τα πήρα με πολύ κόπο. Στην αρχή δεν παχαινα αλλά σκέψου πόσο το παράκανα....

----------


## Marilou

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η αλήθεια είναι πως και μετά το μάθημα έφαγα αρκετά γλυκά από το άγχος....οπότε τη σημερινή την ονόμασα free day... χάλια όλη η προσπάθεια των 10 ημερών....ούτε γυμναστική θα κάνω γιατί βγήκα έξω για περπάτημα...θα τη σβήσω από τη μνήμη μου αυτή τη μέρα. Απλά εύχομαι αυριο να μην είμαι περισσότερα κιλα γιατί θα απογοητευτώ παρσ πολύ. Όχι ότι δε θα είμαι με τόσο που έφαγα σήμερα αλλά νταξει....ακόμα και τώρα τόσες ώρες μετά τα γλυκά νοιώθω λες και έφαγα τώρα. Τόσο πολύ έσκασα από τη λαιμαργία μου.. λυπάμαι τον εαυτό μου ... μη δω γλυκο ...αμέσως να το εξαφανίσω.


Καλημερα!

Ηταν μια κακη μερα η χθεσινη οτι και να εφαγες .Να ξερεις οταν τρως γλυκα τοσο πιο πολυ θα νοιωθεις και την αισθηση της πεινας αλλα και θα σε ωθουν σε βουλιμικα επεισοδια .

Να σε ρωτησω εχεις παρατηρησει αν αυτα τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια δεν μπορεις να τα ελενξεις καποιες συγκεκριμενες μερες του μηνα ?
Ξερεις εμεις οι γυναικες τις μερες πριν την περιοδο μας τρελλενομαστε για σοκολατα και γλυκα !

Ανετα και εγω εκεινες τις μερες οτι γλυκο υπαρχει το τσακίζω,ειμαι ικανη να ζω μονο με γλυκά και καθόλου φαγητο ...

----------


## Rosie10

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Ηταν μια κακη μερα η χθεσινη οτι και να εφαγες .Να ξερεις οταν τρως γλυκα τοσο πιο πολυ θα νοιωθεις και την αισθηση της πεινας αλλα και θα σε ωθουν σε βουλιμικα επεισοδια .
> 
> Να σε ρωτησω εχεις παρατηρησει αν αυτα τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια δεν μπορεις να τα ελενξεις καποιες συγκεκριμενες μερες του μηνα ?
> Ξερεις εμεις οι γυναικες τις μερες πριν την περιοδο μας τρελλενομαστε για σοκολατα και γλυκα !
> 
> Ανετα και εγω εκεινες τις μερες οτι γλυκο υπαρχει το τσακίζω,ειμαι ικανη να ζω μονο με γλυκά και καθόλου φαγητο ...


Καλημέρα...
Ναι ισχύει αλλά προσπάθησα και να τα κόψω εντελώς, και μετά έφαγα ακόμα περισσότερα. Καλά τα είχα καταφέρει 10 ημέρες να τρώω ένα σοκολατακι αλλά εχθές το χάλασα κ αυτό. 
Μπα....ισα ισα εκείνες τις ημέρες του μήνα εχασα 2 κιλα και ήμουν πολύ πειθαρχημενη. Νομίζω φταίει το άγχος αλλά και γενικότερα το ότι είμαι γλυκατζου. Για αυτό άλλωστε έχω και χοληστερίνη. Όταν είχα περιορίσει τα γλυκά ένα μήνα από 280 κατέβηκε στο 180. Και δεν τα είχα κόψει να σκεφτείς...

----------


## Marilou

> Καλημέρα...
> Ναι ισχύει αλλά προσπάθησα και *να τα κόψω εντελώς,* και μετά έφαγα ακόμα περισσότερα. Καλά τα είχα καταφέρει 10 ημέρες να τρώω ένα σοκολατακι αλλά εχθές το χάλασα κ αυτό. 
> Μπα....ισα ισα εκείνες τις ημέρες του μήνα εχασα 2 κιλα και ήμουν πολύ πειθαρχημενη. Νομίζω φταίει το άγχος αλλά και γενικότερα το ότι είμαι γλυκατζου. Για αυτό άλλωστε έχω και χοληστερίνη. Όταν είχα περιορίσει τα γλυκά ένα μήνα από 280 κατέβηκε στο 180. Και δεν τα είχα κόψει να σκεφτείς...


Ειναι οτι χειροτερο η απαγορευση στο οτιδηποτε .Και τιποτα απο βουλιμικο ιστορικο να μην ειχες ,μονο και μονο η ιδεα της πληρης απαγορευσης θα σου εβγαζε αρνητικη αντιδραση .
Ειναι καθαρα θεμα αντιληψης ολο αυτο .

Σαν γνησια γλυκατζου θα σου πω οτι ηταν πολυ δυσκολα οταν επρεπε να κοψω τελειως την ζαχαρη και γενικα την σοκολατα οταν εκανα βελονισμο και την σχετικη διατροφη για να παρω εγω κιλα οχι για να χασω.
Να ξερεις οτι μεχρι και φοβερους πονοκεφαλους ειχα ,σαν στεριτικο, γιατι επρεπε να την κοψω μαχαιρι .
Μονο κουβερτουρα επιτρεποταν αλλα και αυτη μια φορα την εβδομαδα αλλιως μπλοκαρισα τον μεταβολισμο μου ...

Η ζαχαρη και πολυ περισσοτερο η σοκολατα ειναι εθιστικη, γι αυτο και οταν θελεις να την κοψεις το κανεις σταδιακα για να αποφυγεις τις τυχων παρενεργειες που μπορε να εχει ο καθε οργανισμος .
Εσυ κανεις βουλιμικα εγω υπεφερα απο πονοκεφλο ,οχι πολλες μερες αλλα ημουν περιεργα .

Αργοτερα δεν με ενοιαζε καθολου ,ακομα και μπροστα μου ετρωγαν γλυκα δεν με τραβουσε ,βεβαια ειχα μαθει και στην διατροφη ,ειχε γινει τροπος ζωης .Εβαλα στην ζωη μου αλλα πραγματα ,τα οποια ενταξει δεν συγκρινονται με αυτα που ετρωγα αλλα ειχα καταφερει με αυτο τον τροπο να κανω focus μονο στα επιτρεπομενα .
Ας πουμε επινα σιγουρα μια κουπα κακαο την ημερα με μελι ή κανέλα,εφτιαξα ¨μερεντα ¨με κακαο και αβοκάντο ,μπαρες με τα δημητριακα που επιτρεπόταν με τους αντιστοιχους ξηρους καρπους με ελαχιστη κουβερτουρα μεσα και ταχινι με κακαο . 

Αν θες πραγματικα να πεις οτι θα χασω κιλα ή να βαλω αναλογα και ασχοληθεις με την συγκεκρινη φιλοσοφια μπορεις ανετα εκτος απο το να πετυχεις τον στοχο σου να τον διατηρησεις εφ ορου ζωης χωρις να στερησε ,γιατι να ξερεις ολα στο μυαλο ειναι ..Αν τρως πλεον την ¨μερεντα" που φτιαχνεις εσυ και οχι του εμποριου μετα απο αρκετο καιρο το μυαλο αντιλαμβανεται αυτο και ουτε καν θα θες να ξαναφας την αλλη ...

Προς το παρον κανε οτι εκανες και πριν θα τρως ενα μικρο σοκολατακι .
Το κυριοτερο ομως να μην εχεις τιποτα στο σπιτι σου .Οταν εχεις να ξερεις το μυαλο σου ειναι εκει ασυναισθητα και δεν ηρεμει αν δεν το φας ...

----------


## andreas86

Τρώω ότι μπορείτε να φανταστείτε, βρίσκω διέξοδο στο φαγητό. Εχθές το βράδυ έφαγα 1) Λίγο πατσά 2) Ένα τοστ 3)Μια σοκολάτα 4) Μια Σοκοφρετα.

----------


## Rosie10

> Ειναι οτι χειροτερο η απαγορευση στο οτιδηποτε .Και τιποτα απο βουλιμικο ιστορικο να μην ειχες ,μονο και μονο η ιδεα της πληρης απαγορευσης θα σου εβγαζε αρνητικη αντιδραση .
> Ειναι καθαρα θεμα αντιληψης ολο αυτο .
> 
> Σαν γνησια γλυκατζου θα σου πω οτι ηταν πολυ δυσκολα οταν επρεπε να κοψω τελειως την ζαχαρη και γενικα την σοκολατα οταν εκανα βελονισμο και την σχετικη διατροφη για να παρω εγω κιλα οχι για να χασω.
> Να ξερεις οτι μεχρι και φοβερους πονοκεφαλους ειχα ,σαν στεριτικο, γιατι επρεπε να την κοψω μαχαιρι .
> Μονο κουβερτουρα επιτρεποταν αλλα και αυτη μια φορα την εβδομαδα αλλιως μπλοκαρισα τον μεταβολισμο μου ...
> 
> Η ζαχαρη και πολυ περισσοτερο η σοκολατα ειναι εθιστικη, γι αυτο και οταν θελεις να την κοψεις το κανεις σταδιακα για να αποφυγεις τις τυχων παρενεργειες που μπορε να εχει ο καθε οργανισμος .
> Εσυ κανεις βουλιμικα εγω υπεφερα απο πονοκεφλο ,οχι πολλες μερες αλλα ημουν περιεργα .
> ...


Έχεις απόλυτο δικαιο...ειναι δυσκολο πραγματικά...είναι πρωτόγνωρο για εμένα να πρέπει να χάσω κιλα. Θα το παλέψω όμως! Με βοηθά πολύ που γράφω και αλληλεπιδρω στο φορουμ μαζί σας . Σήμερα πάλι έφαγα, λιγότερο από εχθές και περισσότερο από όσο έπρεπε...αλλά ίσως φταίει και το κρύο.. δικαιολογίες. Εγώ κουράστηκα και θέλω να φάω όπως κανω μια ζωή...

----------


## Rosie10

> Τρώω ότι μπορείτε να φανταστείτε, βρίσκω διέξοδο στο φαγητό. Εχθές το βράδυ έφαγα 1) Λίγο πατσά 2) Ένα τοστ 3)Μια σοκολάτα 4) Μια Σοκοφρετα.


Δεν είναι πολλά. Όπως και να έχει όμως, welcome to the club

----------


## andreas86

> Δεν είναι πολλά. Όπως και να έχει όμως, welcome to the club


Club σάντουιτς ξέρω εγώ

----------


## Rosie10

> Club σάντουιτς ξέρω εγώ


Μη λέτε για φαγητό γιατί στο τσακ είμαι να παραγγείλω

----------


## Marilou

> Έχεις απόλυτο δικαιο...ειναι δυσκολο πραγματικά...είναι πρωτόγνωρο για εμένα να πρέπει να χάσω κιλα. Θα το παλέψω όμως! Με βοηθά πολύ που γράφω και αλληλεπιδρω στο φορουμ μαζί σας . Σήμερα πάλι έφαγα, λιγότερο από εχθές και περισσότερο από όσο έπρεπε...αλλά ίσως φταίει και το κρύο.. δικαιολογίες. Εγώ κουράστηκα και θέλω να φάω όπως κανω μια ζωή...


Καλημερα!

Κουραστικες τοσο νωρις γιατι σου εχει γινει εμμονή,ολα πλεον στην ζωη σου περιτρυγυριζονται γυρω απο το να χασεις αυτα τα κιλα .Να ξερεις το να χασεις κιλα πετυχενεται μονο οταν η διατροφη, σου γίνει συνήθεια και κυριως ευχάριστη .
Μονο ετσι και θα πετυχεις τον στοχο σου να χασεις αλλα και να τα διατηρήσεις .Γι αυτο προσπαθησε να βρισκεις τροπους πριν μπεις σε κατι τετοιο που να σε κανουν να ξεχνας την αίσθηση της πεινας και το μυαλο σου να μην ειναι στο φαγητο .
Με λιγα λογια η δουλεια πρεπει να γινεται πρωτα στο μυαλο ,οταν σου ερχονται σκεψεις για φαγητο ή οτιδηποτε παρεμφερή κατευθειαν ασχολήσου με κατι αλλο ωστε να ξεχαστεις και να φας το επομενο γευμα σου στην ωρα του .
Στην αρχη πρεπει να το κανεις συνειδητά και με πολύ προσπάθεια, αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος αυτο θα γινεται ασυνειδητα πλεον και δεν θα σε ταλαιπωρει η συγκεκριμενη σκεψη .


Προσεχε γιατι η περιπτωση με τα βουλιμικα και με τους εμετους μην σε οδηγησει σε αλλες καταστασεις ,οπως νευρικη ανορεξια και μετα πας σε αλλα μονοπατια ,γιατι καπως ολα ετσι ξεκινανε και μετα θα μιλαμε για πραγματικα νοσηρες καταστασεις και μονο με την βοηθεια ειδικων θα μπορεσεις να ξεφυγεις απο αυτο .
Δεκα κιλα εχασα ετσι και κοντευα να μην μπορω να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι ....Το μυαλο δεν σε ρωταει ,απλα σου κανει την στροφη και αντε μετα να το επαναφερεις ...

----------


## giorgos panou

Rosie10 ,πρωτα απο ολα συγχαρητηρια για το ρεκορ με τα 4 σουβλακια, κι επειδη μαλον εισαι απο β.ελλαδα-εξου και οι πιτες - λογικα μετα θα εφαγες και ταομορφα συροπιαστα οπου εχετε.
Αποψη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να μιωσεις τις καθημερινες σου αυτοραβδισεις με το μαστιγιο, δεν εισαι τοσο κακια, διοτις πρεπει να αναλογιστεις οτι εχεις πολλα να κανεις, αρα ας γινεις λιγο πιο επιεικες με τον εαυτο σου. 
Τελος ,θα σου ξανα αναφερω οτι οπως πρεπει να σχολεισαι με τις θερμιδες και το ποσο φαγητο τρως το ιδιο να σε απασχολει και το ποσο καις καθε μερα, ενας αλλος τροπος να μην στερηθεις τοσο αυστηρα τα γλυκα σου ειναι να τα καταναλωνεις πρωινες ωρες, σιγα σιγα και μαζι με χυμους, αλλα και παρεα αν μπορεις η να βλεπεις τηλεωραση.
Λογο του οτι διαβαζεις ο εγκεφαλς σου εχει ανααγκη απο γλυκα, ειναι λογικο ,απεναντιας οι ιδατανθρακες δεν τους εχεις αναγκη αφου λογικα δεν κανεις κατις με τα χερια. 
Μια τελευταια λυση ειναι να προσπαθεις να κανεις τα γευματα σου οσο πιο πολλα μεσα στην μερα, ο λογος ειναι οτι ο οργανισμος μας πολλες φορες δεν προλαβαινει να αποροφησει οπως πρεπει το φαγυτο με αποτελεσμα επειδη εμεις συνηθως μετα το φαγητο ολο κι κατι θα κανουμε να υπαρχει ενεργοποιησει των μυων μας ετσι το φαγητο αποθηκευεται και γινεται λυπος.

----------


## giorgos panou

να σου συμπληρωω κατις ακομα οι δουλειες του σπιτιου μπορει να βοηθουν στο να καιμε λυπος αλλα δεν ειναι γμναστικη!, γυμναστικη για να υπαξει πρεπει να ειναι υγκεκριμενο τεμπο σε χρονο,οπου ειναι σταθερο αναλογα με τις αναπνωες μας ,ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΙΔΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ!! αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο διοτι εαν δεν εχες ρολογια, κι εν ξερεις λεπτομεριες του οργανισμου σου οπου λογικα δεν ξερεις οχι μονο εσυ αλλα οι πιο πολλοι , ο ιδρωτας ειναι ενα πολυ καλο σημαδι.

----------


## Macgyver

> Συμφωνώ με αυτό. Αλλά ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα? Οτι δεν τα πουλανε δύο δύο. Οπότε αν έχω στο σπίτι περισσότερα, θα τα φάω ολα . Για αυτό φροντιζω να έχω στο σπίτι οτι πρόκειται να φάω μέσα στη μέρα. 
> Παλιά όταν είχα διαφορα, εκανα βουλιμικα . Πχ και σήμερα έφαγα 3 πακετα σοκολατακια twix, mars, σοκοφρετακια,kit kat... 
> Δεν έχω μέτρο στο φαγητό. Είναι απαίσιο αυτό...


μα το καθε αυγο εχει 80 θερμιδες , ποσα θα φας ? θα σκασεις απο τα 3 μολις αυγα .....μην εχεις στο σπιτι φαγητα παχυντικα , θα προσαρμοστεις , θες δεν θες .....
κοψε αυτα τα junk και θα δεις διαφορα ........

----------


## giorgos panou

εμενα μου εχει κανει τρελη εντυπωση το ποσο αντεχει, το ποσο μπορει να φαει!! Προσωπικα οτανεκανα πρωταθλητισμο και ε ηλικια 16-17 χρονων δεν θυμαμαιαν ετρωγα τοσα!, μην υπερβαλω μπορει να ετρωγα λιγο παραπανω αλλα ειμουν αγορι κι εκανα καθε μερα 2 ωρες προπονηση! τελικα εινι αναλογα και τον ανθρωπο παιδια, αλλιως δεν μπορει να εξηγηθει! Δλδ ,τωρα , εγω τροω τα μισα απο την κοπελα και παλυ νιωθω βαρυς! αρα ειναι ο καθε ενας μας αλλιως.

----------


## andreas86

Έφαγα τώρα το βράδυ, κουλούρι με γέμιση τυριού. Σαλάτα λάχανο. Πατατάκια με γεύση ξίδι και σπόρια.

----------


## Rosie10

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Κουραστικες τοσο νωρις γιατι σου εχει γινει εμμονή,ολα πλεον στην ζωη σου περιτρυγυριζονται γυρω απο το να χασεις αυτα τα κιλα .Να ξερεις το να χασεις κιλα πετυχενεται μονο οταν η διατροφη, σου γίνει συνήθεια και κυριως ευχάριστη .
> Μονο ετσι και θα πετυχεις τον στοχο σου να χασεις αλλα και να τα διατηρήσεις .Γι αυτο προσπαθησε να βρισκεις τροπους πριν μπεις σε κατι τετοιο που να σε κανουν να ξεχνας την αίσθηση της πεινας και το μυαλο σου να μην ειναι στο φαγητο .
> Με λιγα λογια η δουλεια πρεπει να γινεται πρωτα στο μυαλο ,οταν σου ερχονται σκεψεις για φαγητο ή οτιδηποτε παρεμφερή κατευθειαν ασχολήσου με κατι αλλο ωστε να ξεχαστεις και να φας το επομενο γευμα σου στην ωρα του .
> Στην αρχη πρεπει να το κανεις συνειδητά και με πολύ προσπάθεια, αλλα οσο περναει ο καιρος αυτο θα γινεται ασυνειδητα πλεον και δεν θα σε ταλαιπωρει η συγκεκριμενη σκεψη .
> 
> 
> Προσεχε γιατι η περιπτωση με τα βουλιμικα και με τους εμετους μην σε οδηγησει σε αλλες καταστασεις ,οπως νευρικη ανορεξια και μετα πας σε αλλα μονοπατια ,γιατι καπως ολα ετσι ξεκινανε και μετα θα μιλαμε για πραγματικα νοσηρες καταστασεις και μονο με την βοηθεια ειδικων θα μπορεσεις να ξεφυγεις απο αυτο .
> Δεκα κιλα εχασα ετσι και κοντευα να μην μπορω να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι ....Το μυαλο δεν σε ρωταει ,απλα σου κανει την στροφη και αντε μετα να το επαναφερεις ...


Μόλις έκανα βουλιμικο επεισόδιο....έφαγα σήμερα, αφού έδωσα το μάθημα, έναν κόσμο! Το στομάχι μου δεν άντεξε ...

Δε μπορώ άλλο. Από τη μια δε θέλω να τρώω, από την άλλη βαριέμαι τη ζωή μου και δεν έχω τι να κάνω, οπότε τρώω. 
Απογοήτευση....χαμένος κόπος τόσες μέρες...όλα στο κενό.. 
Έχεις δίκιο ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω τη ζωή μου. Είμαι συνέχεια μέσα στο σπίτι να διαβάζω. Δε ξέρω...θέλω βοήθεια...

----------


## Rosie10

> Rosie10 ,πρωτα απο ολα συγχαρητηρια για το ρεκορ με τα 4 σουβλακια, κι επειδη μαλον εισαι απο β.ελλαδα-εξου και οι πιτες - λογικα μετα θα εφαγες και ταομορφα συροπιαστα οπου εχετε.
> Αποψη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να μιωσεις τις καθημερινες σου αυτοραβδισεις με το μαστιγιο, δεν εισαι τοσο κακια, διοτις πρεπει να αναλογιστεις οτι εχεις πολλα να κανεις, αρα ας γινεις λιγο πιο επιεικες με τον εαυτο σου. 
> Τελος ,θα σου ξανα αναφερω οτι οπως πρεπει να σχολεισαι με τις θερμιδες και το ποσο φαγητο τρως το ιδιο να σε απασχολει και το ποσο καις καθε μερα, ενας αλλος τροπος να μην στερηθεις τοσο αυστηρα τα γλυκα σου ειναι να τα καταναλωνεις πρωινες ωρες, σιγα σιγα και μαζι με χυμους, αλλα και παρεα αν μπορεις η να βλεπεις τηλεωραση.
> Λογο του οτι διαβαζεις ο εγκεφαλς σου εχει ανααγκη απο γλυκα, ειναι λογικο ,απεναντιας οι ιδατανθρακες δεν τους εχεις αναγκη αφου λογικα δεν κανεις κατις με τα χερια. 
> Μια τελευταια λυση ειναι να προσπαθεις να κανεις τα γευματα σου οσο πιο πολλα μεσα στην μερα, ο λογος ειναι οτι ο οργανισμος μας πολλες φορες δεν προλαβαινει να αποροφησει οπως πρεπει το φαγυτο με αποτελεσμα επειδη εμεις συνηθως μετα το φαγητο ολο κι κατι θα κανουμε να υπαρχει ενεργοποιησει των μυων μας ετσι το φαγητο αποθηκευεται και γινεται λυπος.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Έχω σπάσει όλα τα ρεκόρ πλεον ! Δεν είμαι από βόρεια Ελλάδα απλά το είπα έτσι για να καταλαβαίνουν όλοι τι γράφω. Εννοώ σουβλάκι τυλιχτο, κανονικο με πίτα και μέσα κρέας, πατάτες, ντομάτα κτλ ότι βάζουν...
Η αλήθεια είναι πως η τελειομανια με χαρακτηρίζει αλλα σκέψου πόσο ελαστική ήμουν τόσο καιρό με τον εαυτό μου και τον τάιζα μέχρι να σκάσει. Παιδιά θα σκάσω στην κυριολεξία καμία μέρα. Και μιλάω πολύ σοβαρά. Όπως καποια ζώα που αμα βρούνε φαΐ τρώνε, δεν έχουν μέτρο οπότε και σκάνε από το φαγητό. Ναι πρωί πρωί τρώω τη μερεντα ,εννοείται. Δεν έχω θέμα να φάω και παστίτσιο με το που ανοίξει το μάτι μου . Το βράδυ δε με απασχολεί τόσο, αν και όταν πήρα τα πολλά κιλά έτρωγα 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. Αλλά γενικά, είμαι του πλούσιου πρωινού. 
Μα τι να κάψω αν έχω εξεταστική. Και αναλογισου, ποσες θερμιδες να κάψω μέσα στο σπίτι διαβάζοντας? Δε γίνεται! 
Τα δοκίμασα όλα αυτά....και πριν ,όταν καταφερνα και εχασα 2 κιλα που τα ξαναπήρα τώρα 5 μέρες που τρώω σαν γουρούνι... δηλαδη έχω μια μανία, όταν έχω φαγητο μέσα στο σπίτι, δε σταματάω αν δεν το εξαφανίσω. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω....θα μείνω μια ζωή χοντρή? Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, σήμερα έκανα βουλιμικο επεισόδιο, το πρώτο μετά από τόσες μέρες....

----------


## Rosie10

> εμενα μου εχει κανει τρελη εντυπωση το ποσο αντεχει, το ποσο μπορει να φαει!! Προσωπικα οτανεκανα πρωταθλητισμο και ε ηλικια 16-17 χρονων δεν θυμαμαιαν ετρωγα τοσα!, μην υπερβαλω μπορει να ετρωγα λιγο παραπανω αλλα ειμουν αγορι κι εκανα καθε μερα 2 ωρες προπονηση! τελικα εινι αναλογα και τον ανθρωπο παιδια, αλλιως δεν μπορει να εξηγηθει! Δλδ ,τωρα , εγω τροω τα μισα απο την κοπελα και παλυ νιωθω βαρυς! αρα ειναι ο καθε ενας μας αλλιως.


Μη σου κάνει εντύπωση...όλη μου τη ζωή τρώω πολύ. Θυμάμαι κι εγώ όταν έκανα πρωταθλητισμο 2 χρόνια , μου έφτιαχνε η μητέρα μου δυο ταψιά του φούρνου γαλακτομπουρεκο και έτρωγα το εναμιση. Παιδιά, ειλικρινά σας μιλάω, έτσι είμαι , τρώω πολύ. Έτσι έχω συνηθίσει. Θυμάμαι είχα μια φίλη παλιά που έλεγε ότι έτρωγε πολύ αλλά νομιζε οτι έτρωγε πολύ γιατί την έβλεπα και ετρωγε σαν σπουργίτι. Η όταν ήμουν μικρή και με έστειλαν κατασκήνωση, μας έβαζαν να φάμε κ εγώ δε χόρταινα. Έκλαιγα που γουργουριζε η κοιλιά μου και τηλεφώνησα στους γονείς μου και μου έφεραν μια βαλίτσα τρόφιμα να έχω να ροκανιζω. 
Να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχω θεμα με το θυρεοειδή . Επισης ούτε πίνω αλκοολ ούτε καπνίζω. 
Για να καταφέρω να πάρω τόσα κιλα , έδωσα πονο. Ζημιωσα την τσέπη μου . Και αυτο δε με τιμά, ντρέπομαι που το λέω. Η μητέρα μου πάντα έλεγε να τρώμε καλά.. γενικά όμως κάναμε γυμναστική, ήμουν πάντα υπερκινητικη. 
Ξέρω ότι πολύ εύκολα μπορω να τα χάσω, μόνο να τρώω κανονικά σαν άνθρωπος και όχι σαν αγέλη λύκων. Αλλά δε μπορώ. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Νιώθω εγκλωβισμένη σε αυτη την κατάσταση. Βλέπω τα ρούχα μου που δε μου χωράνε και τη σαπιοφορμα που είναι η μόνη μου που κανει και μισώ τον εαυτό μου. Χρειάζομαι αποτοξίνωση, να με βάλουν σε ένα μπουντρούμι και να με αφήσουν εκεί ένα μήνα με σκέτο νερό. Δε θέλω να είμαι χοντρή άλλο. Ντρέπομαι να πετύχω κανένα γνωστό στο δρόμο. Αποφευγω να βρεθώ ακομα και να μιλήσω με όλους εκτός από μια φίλη μου που της έχω μιλήσει για τη βουλιμια μου η οποία όμως είναι ελαστική μαζί μου . Και τι να κάνει η καημενουλα,είναι τόσο ευγενική. Αυτό το θέμα είναι δικό μου ,εγώ είμαι η αιτία που έγινα έτσι . Θελω να δώσω τη λύση αλλά δε μπορώ. Θέλω να δώσω ένα τέλος. Πονάω στο φαρυγγα μου εχω γδαρει το λαιμό μου από τους εμετους και σιχαίνομαι αυτή τη γεύση της εμετιλας.. συγγνωμη που γινομαι τοσο περιγραφική. τι να κάνω?

----------


## Rosie10

> μα το καθε αυγο εχει 80 θερμιδες , ποσα θα φας ? θα σκασεις απο τα 3 μολις αυγα .....μην εχεις στο σπιτι φαγητα παχυντικα , θα προσαρμοστεις , θες δεν θες .....
> κοψε αυτα τα junk και θα δεις διαφορα ........


Θα σκάσω με τρία αυγα? Φτωχο μου αγόρι....έχω φτιάξει ομελέτα γεμιστή με 6 αυγα και μέσα τυρί που λιώνει ,φετα, ντομάτα,καλαμπόκι και μπέικον. Για βραδινό...
Μετα το μάθημα λοιπόν, πηρα μια πορτοκαλοπιτα, ένα χαλβα, ένα cheesecake, μια πάστα Lila pause ,ένα εκμεκ, ένα τσουρέκι με σοκολάτα Στέργιου, μια μερεντα το μεγαλο κουτί ,ένα παστίτσιο, και....τα έφαγα.

----------


## Rosie10

Α και ένα σουβλάκι με ντομάτα, πατάτες, μπιφτέκι γεμιστό με Philadelphia, το ξέχασα αυτό

----------


## giorgos panou

Αχ βρε κοριτσι μου με πονας οπως τα γραφεις! η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι υπαρχει ξεκαθαρα καποια ψυχολογικη ασθενια , δεν ειναιφυσιολογικο και η λεπτομερια οπου περιγραφεις σχετικα με τους γονεις σου ενδιναμονουν την αποψη μου οπου καθε τετοια ασθενια εχει να κανει με το υποσηνειδητο μας το οποιο πλαθεται τα πρωτα χρονια μας και ειναι ξεκαθαρα οι γονεις μας αυτοι οπου το καταγραφουν! αρα εαν οι γονεις σου ελεγαν συνεχως να φας με το ζορι ,εχωντας και εσυ καποια προδιαθεση ισως ολα αυτα μαζι σου εφεραν καποιο προβλημα οπου νομιζω οτι συγουρα ενας ψυχοθεραπευτης θα μπορεσει να σου βρει μια αξιοπρεπης λυση! μια λυση να μπορεις να χαρεις τα νιατα σου χωρις να ντραπεις οπως λες! ,χωρις να νιωθεις αβολα, να μπορεις να εισαι ομορφη για τα αγορια κατι που ειναι πολυ λογικο για μια νεα κοπελιτσα! και το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα ,για την υγεια σου! διοτις το παχος οσο και να μην το γνωριζει ο κοσμος ειναι ενας παραγοντας οπου εκτος απο το ζαχαρο μπορει να βοηθησει δεκαδες αλλες σοβαρες αρρωστιες να κανουν πολυ κακο στον οργανισμο σου! 
Κοπελα μου κανε οτι ειναι να κανεις οσο ειναι νωρις, οσο ακομα μπορεις και χανεις κιλα διοτις οσο τα χρονα φευγουν να ξερεις οτι ξαφνου θα ερθει μια μερα οπου δεν θα φευγουν με τυποτα! , και να τρως τα μισα παλυς δεν θα μπορεις να αδυνατησεις! και δεν θα ειναι κατις παραλογο ,απεναντιας θα ειναι φυσιολογικο αφου ο βιολογικος σου μηχανισμος καποια στιγμη με τα χρονια αλλαζει και ο μεταβολισμος θα παψει να δουλευει οπως σημερα.

----------


## Rosie10

> Αχ βρε κοριτσι μου με πονας οπως τα γραφεις! η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι υπαρχει ξεκαθαρα καποια ψυχολογικη ασθενια , δεν ειναιφυσιολογικο και η λεπτομερια οπου περιγραφεις σχετικα με τους γονεις σου ενδιναμονουν την αποψη μου οπου καθε τετοια ασθενια εχει να κανει με το υποσηνειδητο μας το οποιο πλαθεται τα πρωτα χρονια μας και ειναι ξεκαθαρα οι γονεις μας αυτοι οπου το καταγραφουν! αρα εαν οι γονεις σου ελεγαν συνεχως να φας με το ζορι ,εχωντας και εσυ καποια προδιαθεση ισως ολα αυτα μαζι σου εφεραν καποιο προβλημα οπου νομιζω οτι συγουρα ενας ψυχοθεραπευτης θα μπορεσει να σου βρει μια αξιοπρεπης λυση! μια λυση να μπορεις να χαρεις τα νιατα σου χωρις να ντραπεις οπως λες! ,χωρις να νιωθεις αβολα, να μπορεις να εισαι ομορφη για τα αγορια κατι που ειναι πολυ λογικο για μια νεα κοπελιτσα! και το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα ,για την υγεια σου! διοτις το παχος οσο και να μην το γνωριζει ο κοσμος ειναι ενας παραγοντας οπου εκτος απο το ζαχαρο μπορει να βοηθησει δεκαδες αλλες σοβαρες αρρωστιες να κανουν πολυ κακο στον οργανισμο σου! 
> Κοπελα μου κανε οτι ειναι να κανεις οσο ειναι νωρις, οσο ακομα μπορεις και χανεις κιλα διοτις οσο τα χρονα φευγουν να ξερεις οτι ξαφνου θα ερθει μια μερα οπου δεν θα φευγουν με τυποτα! , και να τρως τα μισα παλυς δεν θα μπορεις να αδυνατησεις! και δεν θα ειναι κατις παραλογο ,απεναντιας θα ειναι φυσιολογικο αφου ο βιολογικος σου μηχανισμος καποια στιγμη με τα χρονια αλλαζει και ο μεταβολισμος θα παψει να δουλευει οπως σημερα.


Ναι σίγουρα αυτό πηγάζει από την οικογένεια που χαίρονται να με βλέπουν να τρώω. Και παλιά η αδερφή μου όταν δεν ήθελε να φάει το δικό της γλυκο μου έλεγε να το φαω εγώ κρυφά για να μην τη μαλώσουν. Οπότε εκείνη έτρωγε το μισό, εγώ ενάμιση. Και με είχε βαφτίσει σαν παρατσούκλι καταβόθρα γιατι έτρωγα υπερβολικά γενικότερα παρόλο που ήμουν αδύνατη. Εκείνη είναι μια ζωή σταθερά 50 κιλα γιατί παρόλο που δε γυμνάζεται τρώει όσο πρέπει. Εγω γυμναζομουν πολύ, αλλά τραυματιστηκα από την πολλή γυμναστική πριν κανένα 6μηνο οπότε δε μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα. Τεράστιο πλήγμα και αυτο στην ψυχολογία μου που γενικά συμβαινουν διαφορα. τώρα είχα ξεκινήσει δειλά δειλά, όμως εδώ και 3 ημέρες τίποτα. 
Σήμερα είπα να ξαναξεκινησω αν και νοιώθω ήδη σκασμένη από τα χθεσινά φαγητά. Σκεφτείτε πόσο έφαγα που με κρατάει ακόμα παρα τούς εμετούς . 
Το να δω ψυχολόγο ειναι κάτι που θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο γιατί μπορεί να σε καταστρέψει αν δεν είναι καλός. Αφήστε που δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα με την εξεταστική και μετά ξεκινάω την πολύ πιεστικη δουλειά μου. 
Ξέρω ότι πρέπει να κάνω κάτι...κανονικα θα έπρεπε να τα παρατήσω όλα και να πάω να περιπλανιεμαι στη Σαχάρα αλλά με την πανδημία δε μπορούμε να πάμε πουθενά. 
Δε νομίζω ότι ακόμα και στερητικη διαιτα να κανω θα μου λειπουν βιταμίνες. Έχω πολύ απόθεμα. Θα ήθελα μια διαιτα να χάσω 5 κιλα γρηγορα να πάρω τα πάνω μου,τουλάχιστον να μπορώ να δω καμία φίλη και να μπορώ να κυκλοφόρησω χωρις να ντρέπομαι. 
Έχετε δίκιο ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω τρόπο ζωής, αλλά τώρα πέσανε πολλά...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Άσε το βάρος, τα κιλά για εσένα απλά θα είναι ένας αριθμός που θέλεις να πετύχεις. Δεν σημαίνει πως θα είσαι πιο χαρούμενη είκοσι κιλά πιο κάτω ή ότι δεν θα κάνεις βουλιμικά επεισόδια. Καταλαβαίνω τους δισταγμούς περί ψυχοθεραπείας, μπορεί να σε κομπλάρει, αλλά γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι πως ένας ψυχολόγος μπορεί να σε κάνει να ανακαλύψεις μέρη του εαυτού σου που θα σε προχωρήσουν μπροστά και θα σε βοηθήσουν; Είσαι στην φάση πανικού και άρνησης ίσως.

----------


## Rosie10

> Άσε το βάρος, τα κιλά για εσένα απλά θα είναι ένας αριθμός που θέλεις να πετύχεις. Δεν σημαίνει πως θα είσαι πιο χαρούμενη είκοσι κιλά πιο κάτω ή ότι δεν θα κάνεις βουλιμικά επεισόδια. Καταλαβαίνω τους δισταγμούς περί ψυχοθεραπείας, μπορεί να σε κομπλάρει, αλλά γιατί δεν σκέφτεσαι πως ένας ψυχολόγος μπορεί να σε κάνει να ανακαλύψεις μέρη του εαυτού σου που θα σε προχωρήσουν μπροστά και θα σε βοηθήσουν; Είσαι στην φάση πανικού και άρνησης ίσως.


Μα θέλω να πάω αλλά φοβάμαι στο που θα πέσω. Βρήκα ένα σαιτ, τους ανώνυμους υπερφαγους κ θα πάρω τηλέφωνο αργότερα..
Ξέρω ότι χρειάζομαι ψυχοθεραπεία,ψυχανάλυση...ξ ερεις που λένε δεν είναι παχος είναι αγχος .απλά αυτή την περίοδο είμαι φουλ πιεσμενη και ξεσπάω στο φαΐ. 
Απλά θα ήθελα να χάσω έστω 5 κιλα γρηγορα να μπορέσω να χωρέσω και στις άλλες φόρμες που έχω η να βρεθώ με καμια φίλη μου και να αλλάξει λίγο η ψυχολογία μου.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Και όταν θα χάσεις τα πέντε κιλά θα έχεις την ανασφάλεια μήπως δεν φαίνεται εμφανισιακά, αν οι άλλοι σε θεωρούν πως δεν έχεις χάσει κοκ. Είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος αυτό. 
Γιατί δεν ψάχνεις απλά ψυχολόγους με ειδίκευση στις διατροφικές διαταραχές; Έχουν και βαθμολογία πια από δίπλα, αξιολογήσεις, τίτλους σπουδών.

----------


## Rosie10

> Και όταν θα χάσεις τα πέντε κιλά θα έχεις την ανασφάλεια μήπως δεν φαίνεται εμφανισιακά, αν οι άλλοι σε θεωρούν πως δεν έχεις χάσει κοκ. Είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος αυτό. 
> Γιατί δεν ψάχνεις απλά ψυχολόγους με ειδίκευση στις διατροφικές διαταραχές; Έχουν και βαθμολογία πια από δίπλα, αξιολογήσεις, τίτλους σπουδών.


Συνολικά έχω πάρει 10 κιλά. Οταν είχα πάρει 5, χωρούσα σε όλες τις φόρμες μου ακόμα κ σε μια ολόσωμη που έχω η οποία κρύβει πολλά κιλά. Οποτε δε φαίνονται τα 5 κιλά παραπάνω τόσο. Απλά δε χωραω στα τζιν ,που τώρα με το μπουφάν σιγά το πράγμα. Με τα 10 όμως μου μπαίνει μόνο μια φόρμα παλιά που έχω. 
Και άλλο είναι να έχεις μετά να χασεις 5 κιλά που τα χάνεις και σε βάθος χρόνου χωρίς άγχος....αυτό εννοώ. Οτι με τα 10 αντιμετωπίζω τεράστιο πρόβλημα παντού.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Το θέμα δεν είναι να κρύψεις τα κιλά σου ούτε να κουκουλώνεις τα προβλήματά σου. Στα λέω με πολλή αγάπη όλα αυτά. Δεν σου κάνουν οι παλιές φόρμες; Δεκτό. Αγόρασε μια στο ενδιάμεσο να μπορείς να εξυπηρετηθείς.

----------


## Rosie10

> Το θέμα δεν είναι να κρύψεις τα κιλά σου ούτε να κουκουλώνεις τα προβλήματά σου. Στα λέω με πολλή αγάπη όλα αυτά. Δεν σου κάνουν οι παλιές φόρμες; Δεκτό. Αγόρασε μια στο ενδιάμεσο να μπορείς να εξυπηρετηθείς.


Αν αγοράσω τι θα γίνει? Θα παραδεχτω πόσο χάλια δείχνω, ότι αποδέχομαι ότι είμαι μια χοντρή και πως δε με νοιάζει να φοράω τεράστιο νούμερο. Σκέψου και την ψυχολογία μου με τα παλιά ρούχα, πολλά αφορετα ακόμα λόγω πανδημίας, να πρέπει να τα πετάξω για να αγοράσω αλλα. Να επαναπαυτω στην τρεχουσα κατάσταση. 
Και εκεί στο δοκιμαστήριο να βλέπω ότι ζηταω μεγάλο νούμερο φόρμας ...Δε θέλω να αγοράσω τεράστιο νούμερο. Θέλω να μπω στα δικά μου ρούχα που τα έχω μια ζωή. Αυτό είναι το νούμερο μου . Είναι σαν να ηττηθηκα, αν πάω να αγοράσω ρούχα. Και εμείς οι γυναίκες κιόλας δεν είμαστε σαν τους άντρες που φοράμε πλατιά κτλ. Πρέπει να μου αρέσει κιόλας πάνω μου για να την πάρω. Απιθανο δηλαδή. Γιατί μετά θα δοκιμάζω θα δοκιμαζω κ φόρμα δε θα βρίσκω να μου αρέσει.

----------


## Marilou

> Μόλις έκανα βουλιμικο επεισόδιο....έφαγα σήμερα, αφού έδωσα το μάθημα, έναν κόσμο! Το στομάχι μου δεν άντεξε ...
> 
> Δε μπορώ άλλο. Από τη μια δε θέλω να τρώω, από την άλλη βαριέμαι τη ζωή μου και δεν έχω τι να κάνω, οπότε τρώω. 
> Απογοήτευση....χαμένος κόπος τόσες μέρες...όλα στο κενό.. 
> Έχεις δίκιο ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω τη ζωή μου. Είμαι συνέχεια μέσα στο σπίτι να διαβάζω. Δε ξέρω...θέλω βοήθεια...


Καλημέρα !

Rosie άσε τα κιλά,της ζυγαριές και τα ρούχα και δες πως θα δουλέψεις με το μυαλό σου και την ψυχή σου .
Αν δεν κατάφερες να ελέγξεις κορίτσι μου τις ποσότητες που τρως καμία προσπάθεια σου δεν θα έχει τα αποτελέσματα που θα θέλεις .

Βρες ένα ψυχολόγο που να ειδικεύεται στις διατροφικές διαταραχές και παράλληλα με αυτόν και ένα διατροφολόγο παλι για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις γιατί εσυ χρειάζεσαι άλλη αντιμετώπιση.
Δεν μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις πρόγραμμα που ακολουθεί ένα άτομο που απλά κάνει μια διατροφή για να χάσει κιλά .
Έχεις θέμα με την αντίληψη και τις ποσότητες που πρέπει να καταναλώνεις .
Και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μόνο οι ειδικοί μπορούν να "εκπαιδεύσουν"και να σε κατευθεινουν ....

Μπορώ άνετα να μπω και να σε χαιδεψω και να σου πω αχ τι περνάς ,πίστεψέ με δεν θα σε βοηθήσει .
Κινητοποιήσου λιγάκι και πεισμωσε σε παρακαλώ .
Νέο παιδί και έχεις γίνει όμηρος μιας καταστάσεις που δυστηχως όσο θέληση και να έχεις δεν μπορείς εδώ που έφτασες να την αντιμετωπίσεις μόνη σου .

Ξοδεύεις του κόσμου τα χρήματα στο φαγητό έτσι?
Θύμωσε λιγάκι με αυτό το θέμα ...
Γιατί δεν ξοδεύεις αυτά τα χρήματα ώστε να βρεις τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους για να σε βγάλουν από όλο αυτό ?

Και σωστή καθοδήγηση θα έχεις και ψυχολογική συμπαράσταση και είμαι σίγουρη το αποτέλεσμα που θα βλέπεις όχι μόνο στα κιλά σου ,αλλά στην ψυχή σου ,θα σου δίνει απίστευτο κουράγιο για να συνεχίσεις !!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Καταλαβαίνω την ταραχή που αισθάνεσαι, αλλά θα σε συμβούλευα να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία για να κάνεις μια νέα αρχή στην ζωή σου με περισσότερη αγάπη στον εαυτό σου και συνειδητότητα.

----------


## Rosie10

> Καταλαβαίνω την ταραχή που αισθάνεσαι, αλλά θα σε συμβούλευα να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία για να κάνεις μια νέα αρχή στην ζωή σου με περισσότερη αγάπη στον εαυτό σου και συνειδητότητα.


Αυτό είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα μου. Αν δεν κάνω επιτέλους κάτι δραστικό, τα 12, θα γίνουν περισσότερα ...

----------


## Rosie10

> Καλημέρα !
> 
> Rosie άσε τα κιλά,της ζυγαριές και τα ρούχα και δες πως θα δουλέψεις με το μυαλό σου και την ψυχή σου .
> Αν δεν κατάφερες να ελέγξεις κορίτσι μου τις ποσότητες που τρως καμία προσπάθεια σου δεν θα έχει τα αποτελέσματα που θα θέλεις .
> 
> Βρες ένα ψυχολόγο που να ειδικεύεται στις διατροφικές διαταραχές και παράλληλα με αυτόν και ένα διατροφολόγο παλι για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις γιατί εσυ χρειάζεσαι άλλη αντιμετώπιση.
> Δεν μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις πρόγραμμα που ακολουθεί ένα άτομο που απλά κάνει μια διατροφή για να χάσει κιλά .
> Έχεις θέμα με την αντίληψη και τις ποσότητες που πρέπει να καταναλώνεις .
> Και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μόνο οι ειδικοί μπορούν να "εκπαιδεύσουν"και να σε κατευθεινουν ....
> ...


Μιλάς πολύ σωστά. Σε όλα. Ντροπή μου που έχω φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο. Απλά με την εξεταστική δύσκολο να ψάξω ψυχολογικά. Σε 10 ημέρες τελειώνω κ ξεκινάω δράση. Δε γίνεται να αλλάξω μια κατάσταση πολεμώντας με τα ίδια όπλα που έχουν χάσει στη μάχη. Πρέπει να αλλάξω τρόπο ζωής κ αντίληψης

----------


## Marilou

> Μιλάς πολύ σωστά. Σε όλα. Ντροπή μου που έχω φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο. Απλά με την εξεταστική δύσκολο να ψάξω ψυχολογικά. Σε 10 ημέρες τελειώνω κ ξεκινάω δράση. Δε γίνεται να αλλάξω μια κατάσταση πολεμώντας με τα ίδια όπλα που έχουν χάσει στη μάχη. Πρέπει να αλλάξω τρόπο ζωής κ αντίληψης


Καλημέρα !

Όχι κορίτσι μου δεν είναι ντροπή σου και μην το βλέπεις έτσι .
Και γενικά όταν μιλάμε για ψυχικές ή παθολογικές ασθένειες ή λέξη ντροπή ,ενοχή και γενικά ότι έχει σχέση με ευθιξία δεν έχει θέση να το ξέρεις .

Εστιασου τώρα στην εξεταστική σου να μην σε επηρεάσει και εκεί αυτό το γεγονός και έχεις και από εκεί απωλειες και μόλις τελειώσεις να γίνει σκοπός σου να βρεις την κατάλληλη ομάδα για να σε βοηθήσει όχι μόνο κα πετύχεις τον στόχο σου ,αλλά.ολο αυτό να γίνει τρόπος ζωής σου .

Εγώ είμαι εδώ ότι χρειαστείς ότι συμπαράσταση και να θες να νοιώσεις .Έστω και έτσι !
Να ξέρεις βοηθάει πολύ !Θα ρουφήξεις στην κυριολεξία από παντού ,από όπου σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία την θετικοτητα και την συμπαράσταση !

Ένα σου λέω ,το να αλλάξεις όλη την φιλοσοφία σου πάνω σε αυτό ,το να γίνει τρόπος ζωής μια συγκεκριμένη διατροφή δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο .
Το μόνο που θα έχεις όταν ξεκινήσεις θα είναι πείσμα και αποφασιστικότητα .
Όλα τα άλλα θα τα αφήσεις στα χέρια της ομάδας σου .
Γιατί έτσι πρέπει να το βλέπεις τους ανθρώπους που θα επιλέξεις ,σαν ομάδα .
Εγω μόνο όταν είδα τους γιατρούς μου σαν ομάδα που σαν κοινό σκοπό είχαν μόνο το καλό μου κατάφερα και τους εμπιστευτικά και το κυριότερο δεν θυμωνα μαζί τους ακόμα και όταν με γκαζωναν στην κυριολεξία γιατί έπεφτα ψυχολογικά και δεν ακολουθούσα το πρόγραμμα .
Να ξέρεις χαιδεματα και καλοπιασματα σε μια προσπάθεια τόσο δύσκολη αφού μιλάμε πλέον για παθολογικές καταστάσεις δεν έχουν θέση .
Όταν ξεκινήσεις θα έχεις κοντά σου άτομα που και να σε στηρίζουν αλλά και να σε μαλώνουν όταν σε βλέπουν να παρεκλεινεις .
Δεν θα τους θυμώνεις , σημαντικότατο και δεν θα αφήνεις όλο αυτό να σε ρίχνει .

Και το κυριότερο κορίτσι μου καλό .
Στο λέω ειλικρινά πετα από πάνω σου αυτό το άγχος ,αυτή την κατάσταση που σου τρώει το μυαλό και την ψυχή.

Στα λέει ένας άνθρωπος που μακάρι να πετούσε και εκείνος όσο ήταν νωρίς το άγχος και την στεναχώρια από πάνω του πριν του εμφανιστεί και ένα αυτοάνοσο που Παρ όλο ότι έχει περάσει καιρός από όλη αυτή την περίοδο ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχει σταματησει να βγάζει σωματικά και όπως μου είπε πρόσφατα η γιατρός μου ,είχες φτάσει την ψυχή σου στα όρια της και τώρα πλέον και η παραμικρή στεναχώρια θα σου εκδηλώνεται με κάτι σωματικό ...
Κοινός τελείωσαν οι ψυχικές μου αποθήκες και παρόλο που τώρα πλέον έχω μάθει να διαχειρίζομαι καταστάσεις η ψυχή δεν έχει αλλά περιθώρια να αφομοίωση το άγχος και την στεναχώρια σε οτιδήποτε προκυπτει στην ζωή μου και κατευθείαν το σωματοποιω ....
Ετσι απλά ...Για αυτό σου λέω είσαι πολύ μικρή και θα σου πω αυτό που μου λέει η γιαγιακα μου .
Κοριτσάκι μου κράτα και κάτι για μετά ,για την περίοδο που η ηλικία σου και το σώμα σου δεν θα είναι τόσο δυνατά .Κοινός κράτα κάτι για τα 'γεραματα " ,γιατί όταν είμαστε μικροί ούτε καν τα σκεφτόμαστε .

Τώρα σκοπός σου η εξεταστική ,μετά ,σκοπός σου η ψυχή και το σώμα σου και σου εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και το κυριότερο χωρίς πίεση και άγχος .

----------


## willowfairy

1 σουβλακι ολη μερα, ημουν μετα απο χειρουργειο

----------


## Rosie10

> Καλημέρα !
> 
> Όχι κορίτσι μου δεν είναι ντροπή σου και μην το βλέπεις έτσι .
> Και γενικά όταν μιλάμε για ψυχικές ή παθολογικές ασθένειες ή λέξη ντροπή ,ενοχή και γενικά ότι έχει σχέση με ευθιξία δεν έχει θέση να το ξέρεις .
> 
> Εστιασου τώρα στην εξεταστική σου να μην σε επηρεάσει και εκεί αυτό το γεγονός και έχεις και από εκεί απωλειες και μόλις τελειώσεις να γίνει σκοπός σου να βρεις την κατάλληλη ομάδα για να σε βοηθήσει όχι μόνο κα πετύχεις τον στόχο σου ,αλλά.ολο αυτό να γίνει τρόπος ζωής σου .
> 
> Εγώ είμαι εδώ ότι χρειαστείς ότι συμπαράσταση και να θες να νοιώσεις .Έστω και έτσι !
> Να ξέρεις βοηθάει πολύ !Θα ρουφήξεις στην κυριολεξία από παντού ,από όπου σου δωθεί η ευκαιρία την θετικοτητα και την συμπαράσταση !
> ...


Ντροπή μου που στηρίχτηκα πάνω μου και δεν πήγα από την αρχή σε ειδικό. Πάντα κατάφερνα μόνη μου τα πάντα αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να έχω εξεταστική και να μην τρώω? 
Κανονικά πρέπει όλο αυτό να γίνει με χαρά, με άθληση, με σωστή διατροφή. Όχι να κλατάρω ψυχολογικά, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα τα βουλιμικα δεν τα έκανα από την πείνα αλλά από τη βαρεμαρα. 
Έχω ακόμα 2 μαθήματα και μετα ξεκινάω φια 2 εβδομάδες την ακόμα πιο πιεστικη δουλειά μου που είμαι σε ένα γραφείο όλη μέρα. Ξυπνάω 7 το πρωι και γυρνάω 9 η 10 στο σπιτι το βράδυ πτώμα. Τότε ήταν που έκανα και κάθε μέρα βουλιμικα επειδή ήμουν κομμάτια και ήθελα να βγάλω την ένταση και την πίεση όλης της ημέρας . Τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να κρατάω έστω 15 λεπτά μέσα στη μέρα να τρώω κάτι υγιεινό και να μη μου τρώνε το διάλειμμα μου για να εξυπηρετηθουν όλοι.
Ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη πάντως! Είναι πολύ σημαντικό!
Γενικα δεν είμαι αγχώδης αλλά αυτό τον καιρό περνάω την πιο πιεστικη περιοδο της ζωής μου....θα το ρυθμίσω και αυτό σιγά σιγά...
Μα κ εγώ έχω ήδη υψηλή κακή χοληστερόλη και αθηρωματικο δείκτη. Θα πάθω κανενα έμφραγμα τόσο νέα. Έχω όλες τις προδιαγραφές. 
Έχει απόλυτο δίκαιο η γιαγιά σου και θέλω να μου πεις κ εσύ τώρα....τη Δευτέρα δίνω μάθημα και την Πέμπτη το ίδιο. Πως να κρατησω κάτι για εμένα? Μετά ξεκινάω 2 εβδομάδες, να δουλεύω συνέχεια ακόμα και τα Σάββατα. Και μετά πάλι έχω κάποιες ανακαινίσεις στο σπίτι που επείγουν και τις έχω κανονίσει αλλά πρέπει να βρω εργάτες αμεσα για να προλάβω πριν ξαναφύγω για τη δουλειά. Οι ρυθμοί δε σε αφήνουν να δεις τον εαυτό σου . Αλλά εδώ πρέπει να αποδείξω ότι θα τα καταφερω. Για στο νομιζα οτι στην εξεταστική θα μπορούσα. Μετά με περιμένουν χειροτερα. Έπρεπε ήδη να έχω πάει σε ομάδα....τελοσπαντων. τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε...θα σχολιασουν τα κιλά μου κ στη δουλειά, θα μου πέσει η ψυχολογία ...και πάλι από την αρχή. Φαύλος κύκλος. 
Πολλά είπα αλλά ουσία?
Μένω στην αναζήτηση βοήθειας για να μπορέσω να πετύχω το στόχο μου ...

----------


## Marilou

> Ντροπή μου που στηρίχτηκα πάνω μου και δεν πήγα από την αρχή σε ειδικό. Πάντα κατάφερνα μόνη μου τα πάντα αλλά πως είναι δυνατόν να έχω εξεταστική και να μην τρώω? 
> Κανονικά πρέπει όλο αυτό να γίνει με χαρά, με άθληση, με σωστή διατροφή. Όχι να κλατάρω ψυχολογικά, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα τα βουλιμικα δεν τα έκανα από την πείνα αλλά από τη βαρεμαρα. 
> Έχω ακόμα 2 μαθήματα και μετα ξεκινάω φια 2 εβδομάδες την ακόμα πιο πιεστικη δουλειά μου που είμαι σε ένα γραφείο όλη μέρα. Ξυπνάω 7 το πρωι και γυρνάω 9 η 10 στο σπιτι το βράδυ πτώμα. Τότε ήταν που έκανα και κάθε μέρα βουλιμικα επειδή ήμουν κομμάτια και ήθελα να βγάλω την ένταση και την πίεση όλης της ημέρας . Τώρα θα προσπαθήσω να κρατάω έστω 15 λεπτά μέσα στη μέρα να τρώω κάτι υγιεινό και να μη μου τρώνε το διάλειμμα μου για να εξυπηρετηθουν όλοι.
> Ευχαριστώ για τη στήριξη πάντως! Είναι πολύ σημαντικό!
> Γενικα δεν είμαι αγχώδης αλλά αυτό τον καιρό περνάω την πιο πιεστικη περιοδο της ζωής μου....θα το ρυθμίσω και αυτό σιγά σιγά...
> Μα κ εγώ έχω ήδη υψηλή κακή χοληστερόλη και αθηρωματικο δείκτη. Θα πάθω κανενα έμφραγμα τόσο νέα. Έχω όλες τις προδιαγραφές. 
> Έχει απόλυτο δίκαιο η γιαγιά σου και θέλω να μου πεις κ εσύ τώρα....τη Δευτέρα δίνω μάθημα και την Πέμπτη το ίδιο. Πως να κρατησω κάτι για εμένα? Μετά ξεκινάω 2 εβδομάδες, να δουλεύω συνέχεια ακόμα και τα Σάββατα. Και μετά πάλι έχω κάποιες ανακαινίσεις στο σπίτι που επείγουν και τις έχω κανονίσει αλλά πρέπει να βρω εργάτες αμεσα για να προλάβω πριν ξαναφύγω για τη δουλειά. Οι ρυθμοί δε σε αφήνουν να δεις τον εαυτό σου . Αλλά εδώ πρέπει να αποδείξω ότι θα τα καταφερω. Για στο νομιζα οτι στην εξεταστική θα μπορούσα. Μετά με περιμένουν χειροτερα. Έπρεπε ήδη να έχω πάει σε ομάδα....τελοσπαντων. τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε...θα σχολιασουν τα κιλά μου κ στη δουλειά, θα μου πέσει η ψυχολογία ...και πάλι από την αρχή. Φαύλος κύκλος. 
> Πολλά είπα αλλά ουσία?
> Μένω στην αναζήτηση βοήθειας για να μπορέσω να πετύχω το στόχο μου ...


Ολα αυτα που λες κοριτσι μου ειναι θεματα που πρεπει να τα συζητησεις με τον ειδικο ωστε να μαθεις να τα διαχειριζεσαι .
Παντα στην ζωη μας τρεχουμε οταν αναλαμβανουμε ευθυνες .
Δεν υπαρχει ανθρωπος αυτη την στιγμη που να ειναι χαλαρος δυστηχως ....

Ειδικα οι γυναικες ειναι απο την φυση τους εκαπιδευεμνες μπορω να πω να κανουν παραλληλα πολλα πραγματα .
Δουλεια ,σπιτι ,παιδια και μεσα σε ολα αυτα να βρισκουν και χρονο και για τον ευατο τους αλλα και για να απολαυσουν την συντροφικοτητα .
Αλλες μπορουν και το βρισκουν απο μονες τους και αλλλες επειδη αγχώνονται παραπανω καπου το χανουν και απλα χρειαζεται να απευθυνθουν καπου ωστε να τους δειξει τον τροπο οτι ολα μπορουν να γινουν, οχι ομως ταυτοχρονα και το κυριοτερο οχι κατω απο συνεχεις πιεστικες φασεις .

Μαθε απο μονη σου να βαζεις ορια και προγραμμα στην καθημερινοτητα σου .
Εχεις του κοσμου τις υποχρεωσεις λες και ολες πρεπει να γινουν καθαρα απο εσενα και μονο με την σκεψη πελαγώνεις ...
Πως να λειτουργησεις ?

Παρε χαρτι και μολυβι και ξεκινα να γραφεις τις υποχρεωσεις της επομενης μερας ακομα και της επομενης εβδομαδας οταν φτασεις σε ενα ικανοποιητικο σημειο και μπορεις και τα ελεγχεις ολα.
Επειτα κανε πλανο ποιες απο ολες αυτες πρεπει αμεσα να τακτοποιηθουν και σε ποιες χωράει μια αναβολη ...

Εχε καθημερινο σου στοχο τουλαχτον ενα ή δυο απο ολα αυτα αναλογα τα χρονικα σου περιθωρεια να τα κανεις .

Απο την ημερα που ξεκινησα να γραφω και να κανω αυτο το προγραμμα ακομα και για το φαγητο που πρεπει να εχω για ολη την εβδομαδα ,ακομα και για τα ψωνια του σουπερ μαρκετ ,τις υποχρεωσεις των παιδιων οταν ηταν μικρα, καταφερα να εχω ενα μπουσουλα να το πω απλα στην καθημερινοτητα μου .

Οταν αργοτερα μπηκε και στο παιχνιδι η δουλεια και τα μαθηματα παραλληλα με τα παιδια εκει να φανταστεις ειχα βαλει προγραμμα ακομα και τις δουλειες του σπιτιου ωστε να μην αφηνω ή να αναβάλλω κατι απο αυτες και στο τελος εχανα την μπαλα .

Οργανωνε παντα το εβδομαδιαιο σου προγραμμα καθε σαβατοκυριακο .Βαζε αμεσα σε προτεραιοτητα τις δουλεεις που πρεπει να γινουν καθημερινα και αυτες που σε αγχωνουν .
Στοχος σου ειναι να τις τακτοποιησεις και να τις διωξεις οσο το γρηγοροτερο δυνατο απο το πλανο σου ωστε να διωξεις αυτοματα και ολο αυτο το αγχος απο επανω σου που εσενα σε οδηγει σε αλλες καταστασεις .

Χαρτι και μολυβι απο εδω και περα ,προγραμμα ,ορια και πολυ δουλεια με τον ευατο σου .
Μονο καλο θα σου κανει ολο αυτο θα το δεις .
Και το σωμα σου θα φτιαξεις αλλα το πιο σημαντικο θα μαθεις να οργανωνεις την ζωη σου με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να αποφευγεις στρεσογονες καταστασεις .
Και ακομα το πιο σημαντικο θα αγαπησεις τον ευατο σου ,τα οποια σου κιλα ,πολλα ή λιγα ,την οποια σου εμφάνιση γιατι θα εχεις ηρεμήσει και ετσι θα σε αγαπησουν και ολοι οι αλλοι αδιαφοροντας πλεον για το πως εισαι ,αφου εσυ η ιδια θα εχεις αποδεχτει και θα εχεις αγαπησει τον ευατο σου .

----------


## elis

Δεν υπαρχουν ασχημεσ γυναικεσ υπαρχουν αντρεσ που δεν βλεπουν

----------


## andreas86

> Δεν υπαρχουν ασχημεσ γυναικεσ υπαρχουν αντρεσ που δεν βλεπουν


Δεν υπάρχουν άσχημοι αντρες, υπάρχουν άντρες που δεν βλέπονται

----------


## elis

Ξυπνησεσ ανδρεα μπραβο

----------


## elis

Το κακο ξερεισ ποιο ειναι οτι θελουν κ γκομενα 
Χα χα χαχαχα

----------


## giorgos panou

Καλησπερα συμφορμητισσα Rosie10 , η αποψη μου ειναι οτι το θεμα σου χωριζεται σε κατηγοριες.Αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει και σε αυτα που πρεπει να σε ενδιαφερουν. Για εμενα το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα δεν ειναι η εμφανηση σου, δεν ειναι τα ρουχα σου μειτε εαν θα αρεσεις στα γκομενακια.Το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα ειναι η υγεια σου, ειναι η αποφυγη του διαβητη! πρεπει να προσεξης παρα πολυ διοτις εμφανιζεται και σε νεαρες ηλικιες ειδικα σε γυναικες μαλιστα τα αιτια του ειναι η καθιστικη ζωη ,η δημιουργια ασχετα με πιο τροπο της παχυσαρκίας, έλλειψη άσκησης και η κληρονομικότητα.Το κακο ειναι οτι στις νεαρες κοπελες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να υπαρξει διαγνωση του ετσι οταν το καταλαβαινουν ειναι οταν πλεον εχει υπαρξει το προβλημα. Πρεπει να το αποφυγεις αυτο οπως και οπωςδηποτες. 
Μετα ειναι ολα τα αλλα, τα της εμφανησης, το θεμα με τα ρουχα και τα λοιπα, βεβαια ολα αυτα εχουν τον ιδιο στοχο να χασεις κιλα.
Νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν γιατροι οπου θα μπορεσουν σχετικα γρηγορα να σου βρουν θεραπεια, διοτις πρεπει να ξεκαθαρηστει η αιτια του προβληματος σου ,εαν δλδ ειναι προβλημα που εχει να κανει με τον μεταβολισμο σου αρα θα πρεπει να ασχοληθουν με αναλογα φαρμακα, η μπορει να εχει να κανει με θυροειδη, παλυς υπαρχουν φαρμακα.Απο την αλλη ενδεχετε να ειναι ψυχολογικο,βουλιμικης φυσης προβλημα ,η να ειναι ενα θεμα με τους νευροδιαβηβαστες σου και το συστημα ανταπδωσης της ευχαριστησης. 
Οτι και να ειναι απο τα παραπανω νομιζω οτι αν βρεις χρονο να πας σε καποιον ειδικο θα ειναι οτι καλητερο, προσωπικα δεν εχω αδεια εξασκησεως επαγγελματος χαχαχα ασε που δεν ειναι πρεπον να πελατευομαι ανθρωππους ετσι, οσο και αν εχω τεραστιες γνωσεις γυρο απο τα θεματα της υγειας.! Αλλα ουτε και συμβουλες δινω σε καποιον οπου εχει προβλημα υγειας, ποσο μαλον να πρωτεινω φαρμακα η ακομα και θεραπευτικη μεθοδος κι ας ειναι κατις το αβλαβες το τελευταιο δεν επιτρεπεται ομως απο τον συλογο των ψυχολογων Ελλαδος . Αρα το μονο που μπορω και κατα καποιο τροπο επειτρεπετε να καμω ειναι να αναφερθω ειτε σε παραδηγματα αλλων συνανθρωπων μας, ειτε να πω κατις δικο μου, η τελος μπορω να αναφερω κατις εγκυρο η καποιο αρθρο απο το ιντερνετ αλλα να καταγραψω στο τελος την πυγη μου. Υπαρχει και αλλη μια περιπτωση, μπορω να γραψω μια γνωμη αλλα να αναφερω ξεκαθαρα οτι ειναι κατις δικο μου, μην επιστημονικα ελεγμενο και χωρις φαρμακα παλυς.

----------


## elis

Πρεπει να κανετε ολοι 2 -3 χρονια βαρη με περπατημα οχι ομαδικα βαρη να δυναμωσει ο οργανισμοσ απο μεσα γτ αλλιωσ κοψιμο τσιγαρα καφεδεσ ακοολ οτι φυτρωνει κλπ για να μην τα κοψεισ κανε αυτο

----------


## Rosie10

> Καλησπερα συμφορμητισσα Rosie10 , η αποψη μου ειναι οτι το θεμα σου χωριζεται σε κατηγοριες.Αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει και σε αυτα που πρεπει να σε ενδιαφερουν. Για εμενα το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα δεν ειναι η εμφανηση σου, δεν ειναι τα ρουχα σου μειτε εαν θα αρεσεις στα γκομενακια.Το πιο σημαντικο απο ολα ειναι η υγεια σου, ειναι η αποφυγη του διαβητη! πρεπει να προσεξης παρα πολυ διοτις εμφανιζεται και σε νεαρες ηλικιες ειδικα σε γυναικες μαλιστα τα αιτια του ειναι η καθιστικη ζωη ,η δημιουργια ασχετα με πιο τροπο της παχυσαρκίας, έλλειψη άσκησης και η κληρονομικότητα.Το κακο ειναι οτι στις νεαρες κοπελες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να υπαρξει διαγνωση του ετσι οταν το καταλαβαινουν ειναι οταν πλεον εχει υπαρξει το προβλημα. Πρεπει να το αποφυγεις αυτο οπως και οπωςδηποτες. 
> Μετα ειναι ολα τα αλλα, τα της εμφανησης, το θεμα με τα ρουχα και τα λοιπα, βεβαια ολα αυτα εχουν τον ιδιο στοχο να χασεις κιλα.
> Νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν γιατροι οπου θα μπορεσουν σχετικα γρηγορα να σου βρουν θεραπεια, διοτις πρεπει να ξεκαθαρηστει η αιτια του προβληματος σου ,εαν δλδ ειναι προβλημα που εχει να κανει με τον μεταβολισμο σου αρα θα πρεπει να ασχοληθουν με αναλογα φαρμακα, η μπορει να εχει να κανει με θυροειδη, παλυς υπαρχουν φαρμακα.Απο την αλλη ενδεχετε να ειναι ψυχολογικο,βουλιμικης φυσης προβλημα ,η να ειναι ενα θεμα με τους νευροδιαβηβαστες σου και το συστημα ανταπδωσης της ευχαριστησης. 
> Οτι και να ειναι απο τα παραπανω νομιζω οτι αν βρεις χρονο να πας σε καποιον ειδικο θα ειναι οτι καλητερο, προσωπικα δεν εχω αδεια εξασκησεως επαγγελματος χαχαχα ασε που δεν ειναι πρεπον να πελατευομαι ανθρωππους ετσι, οσο και αν εχω τεραστιες γνωσεις γυρο απο τα θεματα της υγειας.! Αλλα ουτε και συμβουλες δινω σε καποιον οπου εχει προβλημα υγειας, ποσο μαλον να πρωτεινω φαρμακα η ακομα και θεραπευτικη μεθοδος κι ας ειναι κατις το αβλαβες το τελευταιο δεν επιτρεπεται ομως απο τον συλογο των ψυχολογων Ελλαδος . Αρα το μονο που μπορω και κατα καποιο τροπο επειτρεπετε να καμω ειναι να αναφερθω ειτε σε παραδηγματα αλλων συνανθρωπων μας, ειτε να πω κατις δικο μου, η τελος μπορω να αναφερω κατις εγκυρο η καποιο αρθρο απο το ιντερνετ αλλα να καταγραψω στο τελος την πυγη μου. Υπαρχει και αλλη μια περιπτωση, μπορω να γραψω μια γνωμη αλλα να αναφερω ξεκαθαρα οτι ειναι κατις δικο μου, μην επιστημονικα ελεγμενο και χωρις φαρμακα παλυς.


Ναι συμφωνώ...πρέπει να οργανωθώ. Θα συγκεντρωθω τώρα στις εξετάσεις μου και να ξεμπερδέψω με τα 2 μαθήματα που μου μένουν και μου αρκεί αυτή η πίεση. Μετά θα ασχοληθώ με τα ψυχολογικά μου και τα βουλιμικα μου επεισοδια. Θα είμαι πιο χαλαρή στη δουλειά και αυτό είναι όλο. Εξάλλου η δουλειά πρέπει να μας ευχαριστεί. Νιρβανα δηλαδη...το μόνο που πρέπει είναι γυρνώντας το βράδυ από τη δουλειά να μη σταματάω να παίρνω βλακειες να τρώω βραδιάτικα και μετά να κάνω εμετούς. 
Από τη στιγμή που παραδεχτηκα ότι χρειάζομαι ψυχολόγο ψυχίατρο, τότε όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο. 
Πάλευα τζάμπα τόσο καιρό γιατί μονη μου δε μπόρεσα.

----------


## elis

Μονοσ σου για να τα καταφερεισ πρεπει να κανεισ σκληρη γυμναστικη αλλιωσ δε γινεται τιποτα εγω που εχω σχιζο το μονο αληθινο προβλημα πρεπει να παω γιατρο γυμναστικη συμπληρωματα φαρμακα κ δουλεια για συντηρηση κ βελτιωση αν δεν τα κανω ολα αυτα δεν μπορω να παω παρακατω

----------


## Rosie10

> Μονοσ σου για να τα καταφερεισ πρεπει να κανεισ σκληρη γυμναστικη αλλιωσ δε γινεται τιποτα εγω που εχω σχιζο το μονο αληθινο προβλημα πρεπει να παω γιατρο γυμναστικη συμπληρωματα φαρμακα κ δουλεια για συντηρηση κ βελτιωση αν δεν τα κανω ολα αυτα δεν μπορω να παω παρακατω


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν κάνει κανείς γυμναστική που του αρέσει, τότε έχει κάτι να περιμένει μέσα στη μέρα και δεν τρώει γιατί ξέρει ότι δε θα μπορεί να βγάλει το πρόγραμμα. 
Σήμερα έδωσα το προτελευταίο μάθημα και Πέμπτη δίνω το τελευταίο. 
Μπορώ να πω ότι ξαναπήρα ότι κιλα εχασα γιατί τρώω συνέχεια ξανά.
Έχω πει όμως ότι την Πέμπτη θα ξεκινήσω γυμναστική. 
Εχθες έκανα μια συνέδρια με μια ψυχολόγο. Μου είπε χρήσιμα πράγματα αλλά θέλει και αυτό το χρόνο του...δε γίνεται να κάνεις συνεδρίες ενώ έχεις ένα σωρό πράγματα στο κεφάλι σου γιατί σου βάζει ασκήσεις κ σκοπός είναι να κατανοείς αυτά που σου λέει. Να αφιερώνεις χρόνο και όχι να περιμένεις απλά να περάσει η ώρα για να ξαναγυρίσεις στο διάβασμα. Επίσης σου ξύνει πληγές από την παιδική ηλικία και χρειάζεται να είσαι δυνατός για να μη σε επηρεάζει και να μην τα σκεφτεσαι στη δουλειά κτλ.. 

Θέλω να οργανώσω το χρόνο μου και να εντάξω χόμπι και ώρα για τον εαυτό μου. Κουράστηκα ολο δουλειά, διάβασμα . Δε μπορώ πλέον να αποδώσω . Ντρέπομαι για την εικόνα μου. 
Δινω υπόσχεση στον εαυτό μου ότι από Πέμπτη, θα λέω όχι μόνο τι τρωω αλλά και πως περνάω τη μέρα μου .

----------


## giorgos panou

Αγαπητη Rosie10 ,χερομαι οπο καταλαβες οτι εχεις βαλει πολλα στο κεφαλι σου στο ιδιο χρονικο δυαστημα και ειναι επικυνδηνο διοτις η αποτυχια τους ενδεχετε να προσφερει μια ακλονιτη δικαιολογια στο κακο υποσυνειδητο σου για να τα παρατησεις τελειως! διοτις η συνειδητη σου πλευρα να γνωριζεις οτι ειναι μεν εσυ! αλλα εαν υπαρξη μαχη με το υποσηνειδητο ειναι σαν να παιζουν ξυλο ο μαικ ταισον με τον Θωρ! καλος ο Ταισον αλλα ο αλλος ειναι μεταλλαγμενος! εχει υπερ δυναμεις χαχα. Υπαρχουν αθρωποι που εχουν κανει αυτην τν εσωτερικη διαμαχη μεσα τους και νικησαν , αλλα ειναι λιγοι και μετα απο χρονια διαλογισμου για τους γκουρου και προσευχης για τους χριστιανους. Οσοι ομως προσπαθησαν και εχασαν το τιμημα της ητας ηταν πολυ ασχημο και ας μην το ψαξεις καλητερα ,διοτις θα στεναχωρηθεις.
Ας επιστρεψουμε ομως στην κουζινα και στο δικο σου κοσμο, προσπαθησε να κανεις κατις πολυ απλο και παρα πολυ παλιο, δεν εχει καθολου τροπο παρα μονο ποθο! ειναι το λιγο λιγο, η πιο αρχαια μεθοδος ,κι η πιο ξεκουραστη, διοτις εσυ καθοριζεις τα ορια ! ο μονος νμος αυτης της πρακτικης ειναι οτι απο την ημερα οπου θα ξεκινησεις αυτην την μεθοδο εαν θες να λες οτι την κανεις δλδ θα πρεπει απλα να μην ξεπερασεις πωτες το ποσωστο της καθε προιγουμενης ημερας!

----------


## Rosie10

> Αγαπητη Rosie10 ,χερομαι οπο καταλαβες οτι εχεις βαλει πολλα στο κεφαλι σου στο ιδιο χρονικο δυαστημα και ειναι επικυνδηνο διοτις η αποτυχια τους ενδεχετε να προσφερει μια ακλονιτη δικαιολογια στο κακο υποσυνειδητο σου για να τα παρατησεις τελειως! διοτις η συνειδητη σου πλευρα να γνωριζεις οτι ειναι μεν εσυ! αλλα εαν υπαρξη μαχη με το υποσηνειδητο ειναι σαν να παιζουν ξυλο ο μαικ ταισον με τον Θωρ! καλος ο Ταισον αλλα ο αλλος ειναι μεταλλαγμενος! εχει υπερ δυναμεις χαχα. Υπαρχουν αθρωποι που εχουν κανει αυτην τν εσωτερικη διαμαχη μεσα τους και νικησαν , αλλα ειναι λιγοι και μετα απο χρονια διαλογισμου για τους γκουρου και προσευχης για τους χριστιανους. Οσοι ομως προσπαθησαν και εχασαν το τιμημα της ητας ηταν πολυ ασχημο και ας μην το ψαξεις καλητερα ,διοτις θα στεναχωρηθεις.
> Ας επιστρεψουμε ομως στην κουζινα και στο δικο σου κοσμο, προσπαθησε να κανεις κατις πολυ απλο και παρα πολυ παλιο, δεν εχει καθολου τροπο παρα μονο ποθο! ειναι το λιγο λιγο, η πιο αρχαια μεθοδος ,κι η πιο ξεκουραστη, διοτις εσυ καθοριζεις τα ορια ! ο μονος νμος αυτης της πρακτικης ειναι οτι απο την ημερα οπου θα ξεκινησεις αυτην την μεθοδο εαν θες να λες οτι την κανεις δλδ θα πρεπει απλα να μην ξεπερασεις πωτες το ποσωστο της καθε προιγουμενης ημερας!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ, ωραία τα λες ! 
Τόσο ωραία όσο οι σοκολάτες που πήρα σήμερα....πιο πριν όμως έφαγα σουτζουκάκια με ρύζι, έφτιαξα 2 καφέδες με έξτρα σοκολατα μέσα oreo (χάλια ήταν, η το ένα ή το άλλο...), μετά έδωσα το μάθημα. Με το που το έδωσα βγήκα έξω να πάρω αέρα. Πάνω στη βόλτα, αγόρασα μια πάστα φερερο, μια πάστα εκμεκ, μια πίτσα με ζαμπόν τυρί και ντομάτα και μια πίτσα με μοτσαρελα και ντομάτα....αυτά τα έτρωγα επί τόπου βγάζοντας τη μάσκα...έζησα στην παρανομία. Κάτω από το σπίτι μου άνοιξε ένα περίπτερο, οπότε πριν μπω σπίτι, έκανα μια στάση και πήρα 3 σοκολάτες. Μια νεστλε με κουκις, μια με αμύγδαλο και αλατι, και μια άλλη με καραμέλα. Τις έβαλα στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων και τις έφαγα με το κουτάλι. Τέλειες ήταν. Είναι πλέον 4 η ώρα, και εγώ δε μπορώ να κοιμηθώ επειδή έφαγα τόσο πολύ....και έχω τόσο διάβασμα για την Πέμπτη. Είναι το πιο δύσκολο μαθημα ως τώρα κ λένε ότι κόβουν. 
Αυτά.....και αύριο έχω ραντεβού με 2 εργάτες για δύο πολύ σημαντικές επισκευές....και παράλληλα διάβασμα. 
Θα ήθελα να είμαι ελεύθερη και να πήγαινα να κάνω μια βόλτα στη θάλασσα. Η να πήγαινα να παίξω μπάσκετ μόνη μου . Η να μου χωρούσαν τα ρούχα μου και να έκανα μια βόλτα στο κέντρο χωρίς τη μπουφαναρα που καλύπτει τα 12 κιλα μου και τη φοράω πάντα μπας και δω κανένα γνωστό. Θα φτάσουμε στους 30 βαθμούς κ εγώ θα κυκλοφορώ λες και είμαι ο Μαικλ Τζάκσον. 
Ευτυχως που έχουν κλείσει όλα και ετσι δε βγαίνω, να γίνω ρεζίλι. Πρέπει να είμαι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που τον βολεύει στην κατάθλιψη του αυτή η κλεισούρα. 
Γιατί αυτή η βουλιμια κρύβει και κατάθλιψη. Πλέον ακόμα και στο λίγο χρόνο που μπορώ να ξεκλεψω μέσα στη μέρα, αντί να κάνω γυμναστική, ξαπλώνω λες και είμαι 150 χρονων. Βαριέμαι τη ζωή μου....βαριέμαι και όσο βαριέμαι τόσο βαριέμαι παραπάνω...

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα , ευχομαι να εγραψες καλα,κι να γραψεις καλα και την εμπτη,μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα ωστε ο σημαντικοτερος στοχος σου να πετυχει ! διοτις αυτο ειναι ισως μια απο τις πολυ καλες θεραπευτικες μεθοδους εαν βεβαια την κανεις πραξη.Το ναβαζεις στοχους ,μετα τον τροπο και το πως προσπαθεις να τους καταφερεις και τελος εαν τους πετυχεις η οχι, ομως ολα αυτα πρεπει να τα κανεις σε ενα στλ ημερολογιου, να τα καταγραφεις με τετοιο τροπο ωστε η επιτυχια να ειναι κατις σαν αγωνας οχι αγωνια και να εχει σασπενς.Αυτο θα φερει μεγαλη χαρα σαν τακαταφερεις ,κι αν αποτυχεις παλυς θα πρεπει να μπορεσεις να αναλυσεις τον τροπο πουεγινε ωστε να μην ξανα γινει και οχι τοσο να σε παρει απο κατω! Ομως εμενα κατις μου λεει οτι θα περασεις! αλλα δεν θα το χαρεις πολυ λεει, διοτις δεν σε βλεπω να εχεις σασπενς! και θα ειναι κριμας να μην "πανηγυρισεις" μια τετοια μεγαλη σου επιτυχια! 
Οσο για την βουλιμια ,ρεσυ συμφορμητισσα, αν δεν καμω λαθος πρεπει να καταναλωνεις περιπου στα 30 ευρο τν ημερα σε φαγητο? χαχα, συγνωμη κιολας! Αληθεια, εχεις κανει εξετασεις αιματος, να δεις τους αριθμους της ινσουλινης στο αιμα σου? για ζαχαρο δλδ ε? 
Μην αφηνεις το υποσηνειδητο σου να σε πηγαινει ταξιδια "μακρινα" ,σε αλλους χρονους! αυτο που μας κανει , ειναι να μας βαζει μεσα στις "μαυρες τρυπες" και σαν μπουμε εκει μεσα τα πραματα ειναι παρα πολυ επικυνδηνα! προσεχε μικρη μου συμφορμητισσα, προσπαθησαι να βρεις ενα τροπο να επανρχεσαι σαν σου κανει τετοια κολπα το υποσηνειδητο σου ,διοτι οσο μπαινεις στην καταθλιψη αυτο ολο και θα δυναμωνει αρα πρεπει να βρεις τροπους να παραμενεις στο παρον και στις σκεψεις οπου εχουν να κανουν με τον απολυτος παρωντα χρονο!!

----------


## Rosie10

> καλησπερα , ευχομαι να εγραψες καλα,κι να γραψεις καλα και την εμπτη,μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα ωστε ο σημαντικοτερος στοχος σου να πετυχει ! διοτις αυτο ειναι ισως μια απο τις πολυ καλες θεραπευτικες μεθοδους εαν βεβαια την κανεις πραξη.Το ναβαζεις στοχους ,μετα τον τροπο και το πως προσπαθεις να τους καταφερεις και τελος εαν τους πετυχεις η οχι, ομως ολα αυτα πρεπει να τα κανεις σε ενα στλ ημερολογιου, να τα καταγραφεις με τετοιο τροπο ωστε η επιτυχια να ειναι κατις σαν αγωνας οχι αγωνια και να εχει σασπενς.Αυτο θα φερει μεγαλη χαρα σαν τακαταφερεις ,κι αν αποτυχεις παλυς θα πρεπει να μπορεσεις να αναλυσεις τον τροπο πουεγινε ωστε να μην ξανα γινει και οχι τοσο να σε παρει απο κατω! Ομως εμενα κατις μου λεει οτι θα περασεις! αλλα δεν θα το χαρεις πολυ λεει, διοτις δεν σε βλεπω να εχεις σασπενς! και θα ειναι κριμας να μην "πανηγυρισεις" μια τετοια μεγαλη σου επιτυχια! 
> Οσο για την βουλιμια ,ρεσυ συμφορμητισσα, αν δεν καμω λαθος πρεπει να καταναλωνεις περιπου στα 30 ευρο τν ημερα σε φαγητο? χαχα, συγνωμη κιολας! Αληθεια, εχεις κανει εξετασεις αιματος, να δεις τους αριθμους της ινσουλινης στο αιμα σου? για ζαχαρο δλδ ε? 
> Μην αφηνεις το υποσηνειδητο σου να σε πηγαινει ταξιδια "μακρινα" ,σε αλλους χρονους! αυτο που μας κανει , ειναι να μας βαζει μεσα στις "μαυρες τρυπες" και σαν μπουμε εκει μεσα τα πραματα ειναι παρα πολυ επικυνδηνα! προσεχε μικρη μου συμφορμητισσα, προσπαθησαι να βρεις ενα τροπο να επανρχεσαι σαν σου κανει τετοια κολπα το υποσηνειδητο σου ,διοτι οσο μπαινεις στην καταθλιψη αυτο ολο και θα δυναμωνει αρα πρεπει να βρεις τροπους να παραμενεις στο παρον και στις σκεψεις οπου εχουν να κανουν με τον απολυτος παρωντα χρονο!!


Και ξημερώνει η σημερινή μέρα, φουλ το άγχος για το αυριανό μάθημα κ εγώ αντί να διαβάσω, τρώω. Πήγα και πήρα κέικ με γέμιση ροδάκινο, κέικ με γέμιση σοκολατα, ένα ντονατ με επικάλυψη φράουλα γεμιστό με φράουλα, ένα ντονατ με επικάλυψη σοκολατα με γέμιση μπουενο, ένα κουτί μπισκότα με επικάλυψη λευκή σοκολατα με γέμιση oreo... έφαγα και ψάρι με λαχανικά και πατάτες..έχω χάσει το λογαριασμό από όσα έφαγα. Και είπα ας κάνω και γυμναστική που έχω να κάνω μια εβδομάδα και μετά πονάει η πλάτη μου που κάθομαι και διαβάζω. Που να κάνω γυμναστική...χοροπηδουσαν μέσα στην κοιλιά μου και φώναζαν βοήθεια όλα αυτά που έφαγα. Ευτυχως μου έκοψε να σταματήσω στο μισάωρο γιατί αλλιώς θα τα έβγαζα κ αυτά. 
Δε μπορώ άλλο, ζω για να τρώω. Περιμένω μόνο και μόνο να περάσει καμία ώρα για να ξαναφαω. Έχω να αισθανθώ το αίσθημα της πεινας , ούτε που θυμάμαι από ποτε...
Όλη μου η ζωή περιστρέφεται γύρω από το φαΐ. 
Οι εξετάσεις μου δείχνουν λοιπόν ότι έχω υπερλιπιδαιμια, με υψηλή την ldl. Αυτό το διαπίστωσα πέρσι και έκανα τότε μια δοκιμή. Προσθεσα μια σαλάτα κάθε μέρα και έτρωγα γλυκο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα αντί καθημερινά. Και έπεσε στο 180 ,από 280. Οπότε φταίνε τα γλυκά. Τοτε βεβαια ήμουν αδύνατη, έτρωγα και μπορούσα να κάνω γυμναστική γιατί δεν ήμουν τραυματισμενη όπως τώρα. 
Σκέφτηκα αυτά που μου είπες και βρήκα το εξής. Χρειάζεται αλλαγή στον τρόπο ζωής μου. Να ξεκινήσω ξανά να γυμνάζομαι σοβαρά, όχι απλά να περπατάω μέχρι την κουζίνα να φάω και πάλι πίσω στο δωμάτιο να διαβάσω. 
Να βγαίνω έξω. Να βρω νέα ενδιαφέροντα. Να χαλαρώσω τους ρυθμούς με τη δουλειά...έστω να κάνω ένα διάλειμμα το μεσημέρι, να μην το πηγαίνω σερί 14ωρο. 
Έχω κατάθλιψη. Αυτό φταίει. Βαριέμαι τα πάντα. Βάζω μουσική αγαπημένα μου τραγούδια και την κλείνω στο μισό και λέω βαρέθηκα. Δεν εκτιμώ τιποτα . Και αυτό θα το πληρώσω ίσως με μια σοβαρή ασθένεια. Είναι δώρο από το Θεό το ότι απλά ζω. Κι εγω πεταω τα δευτερόλεπτα της ζωής μου τρώγοντας. Σπαταλαω τα χρήματα μου λες και μου περισσεύουν, σε ένα σωρό βλακειες ενώ θα μπορούσα να τα αξιοποιήσω σε κάτι προσοδοφόρο. 
Πως έχω καταντήσει έτσι? Και όλο χειροτερεύει αυτό... μου λείπουν πράγματα από τη ζωή μου και προσπαθώ να ξεσπάσω στο φαγητό. Μπαίνω μέσα στο σούπερ μάρκετ και με υπνωτισμενο βλέμμα σαν το Δρακουμελ, αρπαζω τα γλυκά απο τα ράφια. Μου λείπει η παλιά μου κοινωνικοτητα. Να βγω έξω με τις φίλες μου , να ντυθούμε όμορφα και να χορέψουμε. Πλεον είμαι μόνη μου με αυτή την κατάσταση που επικρατεί γενικά αλλά και με τα κιλα που αρνούμαι κάθε πρόταση, οπότε πλέον κανενας δε μου μιλάει..

----------


## giorgos panou

Αγαπητη Rosie10 πρωτα απο ολα, εαν λογο των παρα πανω κιλων σου υπαρχουν φιλοι οπου σε αποφευγουν ,να! ενα καλο! απο ολη την φαση! μεσα απο αυτο μπορεις τουλαχιστον να ξεσκαρταρεις ποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι πραγματικα φιλοι-φιλες σου και ποιοι οχι! .
Αν θες πες μας την ηλικια σου, αν κι φανταζομαι οτι πρεπει να εισαι πολυ μικρη , οπου και ειναι εκνευριστικο να σε διαβαζω να λες οτι περασαν τα χρονια σου! , μην γερασες κιολας ε? χαχαχαχα. Κοιτα, η αληθεια ειναι οτι οσο πιο νεα εισαι τοσο πιο πολυ αξιζει να εκμεταλευτεις τα χρονια σου, αρα εχεις δικιο.Ομως δεν πρεπει να το βλεπεις αρνητικα διοτις δεν ειναι οτι δεν κανεις τυποτα, οτι καθεσαι σε εναν καναπε και βλεπεις Αννιτα Πανια! εσυ αξιοπιεις τον χρονο σου στο επαρκον και μαλιστα επενδητικα! δινεις εξετασεις για να πεις σε καποια σχολη! ειναι οτι πιο ειδανικο μπορει να κανει μια νεαρη κοπελα στην φαση σου! , αρα η καταθλιψη εχει "φαει" ητα κατα κρατος απο εσενα! Οτι και να λες, οσο και να προσπαθεις να περιγραψεις το προφιλ σου με ταπινοτητα,η πραγματικοτητα ξεχειλιζει δεσποινης, και δειχνει μια κοπελα εξυπνη ,δραστηρια, πολυμηχανη, με αρκετη ενεργεια οπου το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις μπορεσει να την τυθασεψεις σωστα, και μαλον αυτο θα ειναι το μελοντικο σου προβλημα στην ζωη σου που ανοιγειτε εμπρος σου μικρη μου συμφορμιτησσα.
Δε ξερω ποιο σταδιο, ποια μορφη καταθλιψης εχεις, ευχομαι να εχεις την πιο μικρη! ,παντος το χιουμορ σου θα σε βοηθησει να την ξεπερασεις, το φαγυτο απο την αλλη οχι!, η βουλιμια σου , ενδεχετε να ειναι η συγκεκριμενη μορφη ξεσπασματος που εχεις αυτην την στιγμη, αυριο μεθαυριο μπορει να σου βγει στην καταναλωση αγαθων! ,μπορει να σου βγει στο αλκοολ! ευχομαι να το προσεξεις παρα πολυ αυτο! διοτις συμβαινουν αυτο, μπορει ομως να σου βγει και στο σεξ! χαχαχα, για φαντασου! ερε τον κακομοιρο τον συντροφο σου ! διοτις δεν σε κοβω για κοπελα που θα απατησεις το αγορι σου! δειχνεις για ηθικη προς τα αισθηματα ποσο μαλον στα συναισθηματα! αρα ενας θα ειναι ο δυσμοιρος ,οπου αυτος θα πρεπει να τρωει οσα τρως σημερα εσυ για να μπορει να ανταμπεξελθει ! χαχαχα αλλιως θα αδυνατησει κι θα λυπωθημαει καθε λιγο και λιγακι! χαχαχαχαχ .

----------


## Rosie10

> Αγαπητη Rosie10 πρωτα απο ολα, εαν λογο των παρα πανω κιλων σου υπαρχουν φιλοι οπου σε αποφευγουν ,να! ενα καλο! απο ολη την φαση! μεσα απο αυτο μπορεις τουλαχιστον να ξεσκαρταρεις ποιοι ανθρωποι ειναι πραγματικα φιλοι-φιλες σου και ποιοι οχι! .
> Αν θες πες μας την ηλικια σου, αν κι φανταζομαι οτι πρεπει να εισαι πολυ μικρη , οπου και ειναι εκνευριστικο να σε διαβαζω να λες οτι περασαν τα χρονια σου! , μην γερασες κιολας ε? χαχαχαχα. Κοιτα, η αληθεια ειναι οτι οσο πιο νεα εισαι τοσο πιο πολυ αξιζει να εκμεταλευτεις τα χρονια σου, αρα εχεις δικιο.Ομως δεν πρεπει να το βλεπεις αρνητικα διοτις δεν ειναι οτι δεν κανεις τυποτα, οτι καθεσαι σε εναν καναπε και βλεπεις Αννιτα Πανια! εσυ αξιοπιεις τον χρονο σου στο επαρκον και μαλιστα επενδητικα! δινεις εξετασεις για να πεις σε καποια σχολη! ειναι οτι πιο ειδανικο μπορει να κανει μια νεαρη κοπελα στην φαση σου! , αρα η καταθλιψη εχει "φαει" ητα κατα κρατος απο εσενα! Οτι και να λες, οσο και να προσπαθεις να περιγραψεις το προφιλ σου με ταπινοτητα,η πραγματικοτητα ξεχειλιζει δεσποινης, και δειχνει μια κοπελα εξυπνη ,δραστηρια, πολυμηχανη, με αρκετη ενεργεια οπου το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχεις μπορεσει να την τυθασεψεις σωστα, και μαλον αυτο θα ειναι το μελοντικο σου προβλημα στην ζωη σου που ανοιγειτε εμπρος σου μικρη μου συμφορμιτησσα.
> Δε ξερω ποιο σταδιο, ποια μορφη καταθλιψης εχεις, ευχομαι να εχεις την πιο μικρη! ,παντος το χιουμορ σου θα σε βοηθησει να την ξεπερασεις, το φαγυτο απο την αλλη οχι!, η βουλιμια σου , ενδεχετε να ειναι η συγκεκριμενη μορφη ξεσπασματος που εχεις αυτην την στιγμη, αυριο μεθαυριο μπορει να σου βγει στην καταναλωση αγαθων! ,μπορει να σου βγει στο αλκοολ! ευχομαι να το προσεξεις παρα πολυ αυτο! διοτις συμβαινουν αυτο, μπορει ομως να σου βγει και στο σεξ! χαχαχα, για φαντασου! ερε τον κακομοιρο τον συντροφο σου ! διοτις δεν σε κοβω για κοπελα που θα απατησεις το αγορι σου! δειχνεις για ηθικη προς τα αισθηματα ποσο μαλον στα συναισθηματα! αρα ενας θα ειναι ο δυσμοιρος ,οπου αυτος θα πρεπει να τρωει οσα τρως σημερα εσυ για να μπορει να ανταμπεξελθει ! χαχαχα αλλιως θα αδυνατησει κι θα λυπωθημαει καθε λιγο και λιγακι! χαχαχαχαχ .


Όχι εγώ τους αποφεύγω γιατι ντρέπομαι. 
Χωρίς να τους έχω πει τον πραγματικό λόγο. Εχω μιλήσει μόνο σε μια φίλη μου. 
Δε θέλω να δώσω περισσότερα στοιχεία για εμένα. Μπήκα εδώ με το δικαίωμα της ανωνυμίας με την οποία εκφράζομαι ελεύθερα. 
Μόλις έδωσα και το τελευταίο μάθημα και ξεκινάω πρόγραμμα. 
Αρχικά θέλω να ξεκουράσω το μυαλο μου . Μέχρι 10 λεπτά πριν το μάθημα βέβαια, εγώ εκανα εμετούς με μουσακά, κέικ, κτλ κτλ. 
Θέλω ηρεμία και γαλήνη ψυχής.

----------


## giorgos panou

Αν εσυ τους αποφευγεις δεν φταινε αυτοι τοτες, ομως καλο θα ειναι να μην υπερβαλεις διοτις πολλα μπορει να σκεφτουν, να νομιζουν οτι εχει γινει παρεξηγηση η κατι αλλο και θα ειναι κριμα να χασεις φιλους για χαζους λογους, οι φιλοι ειναι για να εκφραζουμε τα προβληματα μας ,να μας λενε αποψεις τους, μπορει να γνωριζουν κατι που εσυ δεν ξερεις και αυτο το "κατι" να ειναι πολυ βοηθητικο στο προβλημα σου! Οιφιλοι μας βοηθουν επισης στο να "ξελαφρονουμε" απο το στρες που εχουμε αφου σαν μιλαμε μαζι τους βγαζουμε απο μεσα μας ολο αυτο το βαρος που μας εχει φρικαρει! Το καταλαβαινω οτι ντρεπεσαι να ανηκτεις, σε νιωθω απολυτα πιστεψεμαι, οταν ειχα μλεξει εγω με τα βαρια ναρκωτικα μου ηταν πολυ δυσκολο να τους το πω, διοτις ειχα ενα προφιλ αθλητη, ενος ανθρωπου με υγειηνη ζωη, αυτοπυθαρχημενου,οπου μονο να εμπλεκαι με τετοια δεν το περιμεναν. Ομως νομιζω οτι το να το κουβεντιασεις με τους πολυ φιλους σου στην αρχη θα σου κανει καλο! Τελος, μην ξεχνας οτι οι φιλοι δεν προσφερουν μονο , ειναι και για να τους προσφερουμε και εμεις, μας εχουν αναγκη και αυτοι.
Ευχομαι να εγραψες καλα στα μαθηματα που εδωσες. Μακαρι να μπεις στις σχολες οπως τις εβαλες κατα σειρα. Μια νεα ζωη θα σ περιμενει απο εδω και στο εξεις. Να το χαρεις και να το γιορτασεις εαν παν οπως θες .Αν οχι δεν τρεχει , δεν εισαι η μοναδικη ,ξανα προσπαθεις.
Πλεον που σου εφυγε το μεγαλητερο βαρος ανα ημερα, αυτο που σου ετρωγε τον πιο πολυ χρονο, αλλα και που ειχες αναγκη να τραφεις σωστα για να μπορεις να εχεις τις αναγκαιες δυναμεις ωστε να δωσεις στα μαθηματα σου, τωρα εισαι ελευθερη απο αυτο το θεμα δλδ για να μπορεις να βαλεις ενα προγραμμα, ναμπορεις και να τρως αλλιως, αλλα και να κανεις την γυμναστικη σου. Πλεον δεν εχεις δικαιολογια προς τον εαυτο σου, χαχα, απο εδω και περα θα πρεπει να κανεις μια στυλη ενα πινακα με δυο θεματα, απο την μια να γραφεις τις θερμιδες οπου καταναλωνεις ανα μερα και ανα ωρα, τα γευματα σου δλδ, και να ξες οτι οι ωρες παιζουν ρολο διοτις αλλιως ειναι να τρως μια παστα το πρωι κι αλλιως το βραδυ! , το βραδι η παστα θα γινει 3φορες πιο πολυ λυπος .Στο αλλο θεμα να καταγραφεις τις θερμιδες οπου καταναλωνεις, τις καυσεις δλδ του οργανισμου σου, ειναι περιπλοκο λιγακι αλλα υπαρχουν και φαρμογες στα κινητα για να μην μπερδευεσαι. 
Ευχομαι γρηγορα να δεις καλα αποτελεσματα και να εσαι χαρουμενη απο αυτα.

Υ.Γ. ζητησα την ηλικια σου για να καταλαβω ποσο ευκολα μπορεις να αλλαξεις το βαρος σου, διοτις οπως καταλαβαινεις αλλιως ειναι να εισαι 20 χρονων κι αλλιως 40! Δικαιωμα σου να μην την γραψεις, αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο υπερβολικος ο φοβος σου, πως θα καταλαβουμε το ποια εισαι εαν γραψεις την ηλικια σου?αλλα και παλυς για ποιο λογο να θελουμε να μαθουμε το ποια εισαι? παρα το οτι εισαι αρκετα ενδιαφερον προσωπικοτης , νομιζω οτι ο τροπος που θα το κανουμε ειαι να σπασουμε την I.P.soy και απο εκει μαζι με τον Τ.Κ. να μαθουμε ποια εισαι, χαχαχα ,πλακα καμω.

----------


## Marilou

> Όχι εγώ τους αποφεύγω γιατι ντρέπομαι. 
> Χωρίς να τους έχω πει τον πραγματικό λόγο. Εχω μιλήσει μόνο σε μια φίλη μου. 
> Δε θέλω να δώσω περισσότερα στοιχεία για εμένα. Μπήκα εδώ με το δικαίωμα της ανωνυμίας με την οποία εκφράζομαι ελεύθερα. 
> Μόλις έδωσα και το τελευταίο μάθημα και ξεκινάω πρόγραμμα. 
> Αρχικά θέλω να ξεκουράσω το μυαλο μου . Μέχρι 10 λεπτά πριν το μάθημα βέβαια, εγώ εκανα εμετούς με μουσακά, κέικ, κτλ κτλ. 
> Θέλω ηρεμία και γαλήνη ψυχής.


Καλημέρα και καλά αποτελέσματα να έχεις !!

Τώρα που τελείωσες με τα μαθήματα έχεις χρόνο να ψάξεις κάποιον ειδικό να σε βοηθήσει με το θέμα σου ?

Αυτό το διάστημα παρακολουθώ κάποιο σεμινάριο στα πλαίσια της δουλειάς μου και πραγματικά βλέπω πόσο καλό μπορεί να κάνει σε ένα άνθρωπο που έχει παράλληλα θέματα να διαχειριστεί η εύρεση ενός ψυχολόγου που να κάνει και coaching μαζί .
Συνήθως αυτοί που έχουν πολλά θέματα να διαχειριστούν χρειάζονται να έχουν άτομα δίπλα τους που να έχουν πολύ συχνή επαφή ,ώστε να τους δίνει την απαραίτητη καθοδηγήσει σε ότι τους προκύπτει .


Αν κάνεις έρευνα έχει στο νου σου και αυτή την ιδιότητα .Αν και ειναι αρκετά φρέσκια μέθοδος εδώ στην Ελλάδα , βλέπω ότι έχει πάρα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα σε άτομα που διάλεξαν αυτό τον τρόπο .
Μπορείς αν θέλεις να παρακολουθήσεις και εσύ σαν ιδιώτης τέτοια σεμινάρια που ως σκοπό έχουν να μάθεις να τα εφαρμόσεις πρώτα στον ευατο σου και στους δικούς σου και αν σου αρέσει το προχωράς παραπάνω .
Δες στο σαν ένα δωράκι στον ευατο σου που μόνο καλό θα σου κάνει !

Κάποια χαρακτηριστικά αυτών τον ανθρώπων που χρειάζονται τέτοια μέθοδο τα έχεις και εσύ .
Και το κυριότερο από ότι μας έχεις πει χρειάζεσαι άτομα να σου λένε ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά και να σε ξεκλειδώνουν όλο αυτό .
Νομίζω είναι το καταλληλότερο ,να έχεις ένα πρόγραμμα ,ένα πλάνο και συνάμα μια αρχικά πολύ συχνή επαφή με τον coach-ψυχολογο σου από το να ξεκινησεις μόνο κάποιες συνεδρίες που δεν θα είναι τόσο συχνές και το κυριότερο θα είναι σε άλλο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο κτισμένο όλο αυτό . .

Αν βρεις λίγο χρόνο κάνε την έρευνα αγοράς πάνω και σε αυτό το κομμάτι γιατί από ότι βλέπω η δουλειά που έχεις να κάνεις είναι πάρα πολύ και κυρίως ειναι καθημερινή και ψυχοφθόρα και εφόσον έχεις και μια εργασία που σε αγχωνει θα έχεις πολλά θέματα να διαχειριστείς .
Ένα ένα όμως και με προτεραιότητα.

Και αν θες να με ακούσεις ,εδώ μέσα θα κρατήσεις την πλήρη ανωνυμία σου .
Μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν και τίποτα και το κυριότερο μην παρασύρεσαι από ότι ακούς όσο είσαι σε μια ευάλωτη ψυχολογική κατάσταση .
Δυστηχως τα φαινόμενα απατουν ...

Εύχομαι γρήγορα να βρεις τους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους για να δουλέψεις σκληρά .Όταν τους βρεις είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα τα καταφέρεις και θα φτάσεις εκεί που θες !

----------

